# Secret Santa 2008: Information and Hints Thread



## peacelover18 (Oct 26, 2008)

*DEADLINE PASSED. NO MORE SUBMISSIONS WILL BE ACCEPTED.*



Okay, so I think there's enough interest to do this, so here we go:



To participate you must have feedback somewhere, either here on Specktra, Makeupalley, or somewhere else. This is the best way to insure that no one is disappointed (although it's not a guarantee). 
If you're interested, *PM me with your name, address, your feedback info, and if you have a location preference* (like US only, etc). If you don't provide a preference I will assume you don't have one. 
The deadline to sign up is *Friday, November 7*. That's a little less than 2 weeks from now. 
There is *NO PRICE RANGE*. Everybody's financial situation is different, so everyone can give what they can. The best gifts are always the most thoughtful ones. 
Once the deadline passes, I will match up people as best as I can, and PM everyone with their elf's (the person you are the Secret Santa for) info. You will then have the rest of the month to shop for your elf. It is up to you when to send your gift, but please try to send before the holiday season ends. Keep in mind the postal services tend to slow down around the holidays. 
After the deadline, we'll set up a hints thread where you can give your Santa a little bit of info about yourself and what you like. Another good way to get hints is to do a bit of snooping about the person's posts. If you have a specific question you'd like to ask your elf, PM me and I will ask them for you. 
After sufficient time has passed and hopefully everyone has received their gifts, I will post the list of who was who's Secret Santa here in this thread. 
In the interest of fairness, I have feedback here on Specktra and on MUA as Peacelover18.

Before you sign up, please seriously consider whether or not you will have the time and money to participate. No one wants to be disappointed.


Feel free to use the thread to ask questions, etc.


----------



## user79 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Specktra Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

*Sticking this thread, but please be aware that this Secret Santa is organized privately and not officially arranged or endorsed by Specktra.net Participation is at own risk and Specktra.net will not be responsible for any problems.*

That said, I do hope this year's goes better than last years. Have fun!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

There was a secret santa exchange last year? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Question, are we randomly given an elf (?) by peacelover18?


----------



## peacelover18 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_There was a secret santa exchange last year? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Question, are we randomly given an elf (?) by peacelover18?_

 
There was a small Secret Santa exchange last year, but it wasn't started until early December by a member who had just joined the board. Needless to say, it wasn't incredibly successful.


Yes, I will randomly assigned elves. I'm going to base it on the order people PM me, unless that conflicts with someone's location preference.




We've had a good amount of people already join, but we'd love to have even more!


----------



## choozen1ne (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

Have you thought about using elfster.com ? , it is for secrect santas and randomly matches people and allows people to make up wish list and lets people ask their elfs anonomously questions  , and it has features that can remind everyone of the events upcoming date , here is the link 
Secret Santa Online Gift Exchange Organizer

I belong the the Purse Fourm and we have had a lot of succes with it


----------



## user79 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choozen1ne* 

 
_Have you thought about using elfster.com ? , it is for secrect santas and randomly matches people and allows people to make up wish list and lets people ask their elfs anonomously questions  , and it has features that can remind everyone of the events upcoming date , here is the link 
Secret Santa Online Gift Exchange Organizer

I belong the the Purse Fourm and we have had a lot of succes with it_

 
I think that's probably the easiest and best way to organize something like this.


----------



## xxainixx (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

i dont have any feedback... oh well


----------



## carandru (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

^^^ Me either. I wanted to participate, but I guess so secret santa for me this year.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

oooh! this sounds so fun! sending a PM right away!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxainixx* 

 
_i dont have any feedback... oh well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont even know what feedback is...


----------



## user79 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont even know what feedback is..._

 
It means a feedback rating that you have attained from a sale, swap, etc. to make sure that you are an honest and reliable person to do "business" with. For example from swapping on here, makeupalley.com, ebay, etc. Hope that helped.


----------



## Willa (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

Did you receive my pm???


----------



## carandru (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

O wait, I have ebay feedback!!  Yes! lol.


----------



## peacelover18 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Did you receive my pm???



_

 
Yes, I have. 


We have almost 20 people signed up now, but there's room for many more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*You have 1 more week to sign up!*


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

That sounds like soooo much fun.  But I have no feedback either


----------



## peacelover18 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

*Less than a week left!*

*Come on and join the fun!*


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_^^^ Me either. I wanted to participate, but I guess so secret santa for me this year._

 

I'll be yours...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But there goes the secret


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_That sounds like soooo much fun. But I have no feedback either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## melliquor (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

I just sent a pm.  I love these.

Are we going to do wishlists?


----------



## Stormy (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

Yay I signed up!  I also reccomend Elfster.com, it's awesome and easy to use and that way we can do wishlists and give our secret santa some info about us and what we like.


----------



## peacelover18 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

We can start posting wishlists after the deadline. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Just wanted to let everybody know that I am getting your PMs.*



*There's still time left! *

*What are you waiting for? Christmas? SIGN UP NOW!*

*



*


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

being New to this ...You will let us know where and How to post Wishlist??


----------



## peacelover18 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_being New to this ...You will let us know where and How to post Wishlist??_

 
Yep! I'll start a thread once we get everything sorted out.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

I'm so excited to do this, I'm sending a PM now.
Thanks for organizing this!


----------



## Willa (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

This is so much fun!


----------



## carandru (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

Man, i can't wait. I've already started my wishlist he he.


----------



## Willa (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

Last time I participated to a secret santa was at my old job, and I got sooooooo unlucky. The lady who picked me litteraly just arrived here in canada, didnt speak french and only spoke a broken english... so she didnt understand the whole concept.

I got crappy things
She thought (sp??) we were supposed to give things we wanted to throw out in the garbage/salvation army


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Last time I participated to a secret santa was at my old job, and I got sooooooo unlucky. The lady who picked me litteraly just arrived here in canada, didnt speak french and only spoke a broken english... so she didnt understand the whole concept.

I got crappy things
She thought (sp??) we were supposed to give things we wanted to throw out in the garbage/salvation army






_

 
Yeah Willa...That same person is a member here and she has your name again this year


----------



## Willa (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*









Let's hope not!

The poor thing... 
You should have seen her face when she understood the concept, in front of all employees at the christmas party. Not talking about mine hahahah

It's just a little bit frustrating when you buy someone cute gifts and the one who picked you send's you old mugs and old chocolate... you know when it's too old it gets whity on the edges...


----------



## carandru (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_








Let's hope not!

The poor thing... 
You should have seen her face when she understood the concept, in front of all employees at the christmas party. Not talking about mine hahahah

It's just a little bit frustrating when you buy someone cute gifts and the one who picked you send's you old mugs and old chocolate... you know when it's too old it gets whity on the edges... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








Last year, I got a can of BLACK BEANS!!!  Low sodium ones at that


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_








Let's hope not!

The poor thing... 
You should have seen her face when she understood the concept, in front of all employees at the christmas party. Not talking about mine hahahah

It's just a little bit frustrating when you buy someone cute gifts and the one who picked you send's you old mugs and old chocolate... you know when it's too old it gets whity on the edges... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I always buy people gifts that I would love getting...But I always get the gifts that they recycle...Thier last year Christmas gifts that they hated...With the same last years wrapping paper still attached under the new wrapping paper!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




carandru
Not black beans!!! Shut up!! Maybe they thought you looked like you needed some Fiber in your life


----------



## carandru (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

^^ Maybe that was it! Lol. The same person gave someone else a picture of herself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (don't ask me why she had two people).


----------



## Willa (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_








Last year, I got a can of BLACK BEANS!!!  Low sodium ones at that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What the???
People amaze me sometimes... 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I always buy people gifts that I would love getting...But I always get the gifts that they recycle...Thier last year Christmas gifts that they hated...With the same last years wrapping paper still attached under the new wrapping paper!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




carandru
Not black beans!!! Shut up!! Maybe they thought you looked like you needed some Fiber in your life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Tish, I hope I'll pick you


----------



## myzleelee (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*






 AHHH MANN I DON'T HAVE RATINGS..... maybe next year


----------



## Divinity (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

Yay!  Just pm'd and can't wait to get my wishlist going!


----------



## melliquor (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

Are we supposed to give a wishlist?


----------



## peacelover18 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

^I'll start a thread after the deadline where you can post some info about yourself, what you like, etc.


SO, TODAY IS THE LAST DAY TO SIGN UP! AT 11:59 PM EST SIGN-UP WILL OFFICIALLY BE CLOSED!

LAST CHANCE! SIGN UP AND JOIN THE FUN!


----------



## peacelover18 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

You know what? I am just starting to organize the list and I realized something. It's not gonna be such a Secret Santa for me. I'll know who I'm getting a gift from. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah well. That's okay.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peacelover18* 

 
_You know what? I am just starting to organize the list and I realized something. It's not gonna be such a Secret Santa for me. I'll know who I'm getting a gift from. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah well. That's okay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah!! But you won't know what you're getting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So you will still have a lil bit of a surprise


----------



## concertina (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

Sent my PM just now!!


----------



## couturesista (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*










i don't have feed back , but I'm honest can someone pick me too?


----------



## peacelover18 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

*Alrighty, sign-up is now officially closed.* 


For those who signed up, expect a PM with your elf's info shortly.


----------



## peacelover18 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

Phew! Everybody should have received their Elf assignments. 

I'll start a hint thread in a bit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Also, just to be clear in case there is any confusion:

*Your Elf is the person you are shopping for (and whose identity you know). Your Secret Santa is the person who will be shopping for you (whose identity is a secret to you). *

*These are 2 different people.*


----------



## peacelover18 (Nov 8, 2008)

*2008 Secret Santa - Hints Thread!*

Here's the place for all those who signed up to give some hints to help their Secret Santa with their shopping!

I made a questionnaire that I think will make it more fun. This is just a general outline though. Feel free to add on questions.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Age:*
*Skintone (NW15, etc):*
*Hair Color:*
*Eye Color:*
*Interests/Hobbies:*
*Things you Collect (Besides MAC, of course):*



*Favorite 2008 MAC Collection:*
*Favorite All-time MAC Collection:*
*5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to:*
*5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On:*
*Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc):*
*Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red):*
*Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc):*
*Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc):*
*Least Favorite MAC Product:*


*Favorite Non-MAC Brand:*
*3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up:*
*3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try:*
*Things You Don't Like/Need:*
*Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc):*
*Anything else about you that would help out your Santa:*


*Your Wishlist (5-15 Items Should Be Sufficient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*:


----------



## crystrill (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - DEADLINE IS NOV. 7!*

aww crap. i just saw this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *cries*


----------



## mtrimier (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - Hints Thread!*

Age: 30
Skintone (NW15, etc): NC35
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Brown
Interests/Hobbies: Music, reading, cooking
Things you Collect (Besides MAC, of course): 
Guitar picks, lip balm, Tokidoki, things with skulls on them, black nail polish.


Favorite 2008 MAC Collection: Neo Sci-Fi
Favorite All-time MAC Collection: N-Collection
5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to: Fix+, Bronze shadow, Club shadow, VG II lipstick, Myth lipstick.
5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On:
Flammable Paint, Soft Wash Gray Pigment, Shush Tendertone, Comet Blue Dazzleglass, and I can’t think of a 5th item.
Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc): Dark blues, greens and purples. (I can’t pick just one!)
Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red): Nude
Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc): Veluxe Pearl
Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc): Lipglass
Least Favorite MAC Product: Mineralized shadows.


Favorite Non-MAC Brand: Rimmel
3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up: Glam Eyes mascara, Professional Liquid Eyeliner, Vinyl glosses
3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try: 
Nivea lip balms, that two color Max Factor mascara, NYC or Ardell lashes
Things You Don't Like/Need: Mineralized eyeshadows. Bleh.
Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc): pigment samples are nice, candy is the awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, something from your state (a postcard/key chain, or even a “if you ever visit X, check out Y. I like random trivia.)

Anything else about you that would help out your Santa:
I’m open to anything, so don’t wrack your brain on something. Also don’t break the bank. I appreciate your participation in this and am grateful for whatever you send me. Can of beans = no, bag of dry beans = maybe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your Wishlist (5-15 Items Should Be Sufficient):
Ardell lash gel (or any sort of lash conditioner)
RoC cleansing disks (random I know, but they seem interesting to me)
Trax shadow
That Garnier eye cream with the roller ball on it
Green color corrector
Soft & Gentle MSF
Steamy shadow
Pandamonium shadow
Empty shadow palette (any size/brand)
I don’t own any blush, so maybe an Eversun, or whatever you might recommend (brand not important)?


----------



## ClareBear86 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - Hints Thread!*

*Age:* *22*
*Skintone (NW15, etc):*
*Hair Color:* *brown*
*Eye Color:* *Blue*
*Interests/Hobbies:*
*Things you Collect (Besides MAC, of course):* 

*Favorite 2008 MAC Collection:* *Heatherette*
*Favorite All-time MAC Collection:* *Barbie*
*5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to:* *Electric Eel, Blacktrack,Gel lippy, gold pigment (metal), mascara*


*5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On:Playful (Barbie) Don't be shy (barbie) New Vegas*, *Fafinette character doll (the pink and black one*),* naked to the core.*
*Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc):* *Whites, pinks, nudes*
*Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red): nude*
*Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc): im easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc):* *eyeshadow, pigment (i have most colours tho)*
*Least Favorite MAC Product:* *lipgloss of any kind*


*Favorite Non-MAC Brand:* *Urban Decay*
*3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up:* *UDPP*
*3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try:*
*Things You Don't Like/Need: Big fatty mascara, lipgloss, nail varnish*
*Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc):* *awww some american candy would be ace.. if your from america .... i love peanut butter m&m's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* *any little trinkets.. i also loving tinkerbell at the mo lol, Funky socks.*
*Anything else about you that would help out your Santa:* *I'm not expecting people to spend a fortune, im in it for the fun as much as anything... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 IM SO EXCITED*


*Your Wishlist (5-15 Items Should Be Sufficient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*:
*UDPP
Any mac eye shadow (i dont mind if its used, trying to fill my palletes)
BLUSH PALETTE
fafi doll
any nice smelling candle
anything from your country( if your not in the uk lol)

UPDATE: you know what... whatever you get me i'll be soooooooo happy with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - Hints Thread!*

Age: 27
Skintone : NW15
Hair Color: Dark Brown
Eye Color: Brown
Interests/Hobbies:I love makeup, of course! I love scrapbooking- when I find the time.
Things you Collect (Besides MAC, of course): other brands of makeup and scrapbooking stuff. handbags, etc. Favorite 2008 MAC Collection: I think Nauty Nauticals or Cool Heat was my favorite. I went through a blue phase so i was in love with both of these collections. I really loved Heatherette at the time. But fell out of love really fast!
Favorite All-time MAC Collection: Probably Smoke Signals
5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to: I usually buy what ever I want. I have been thinking I wanted to pick up some mixing medium but havent done that yet
5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On: hmm, maybe some of the older MES shadows. 
Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc): I love blues, greens and purples but lately have been wearing more neutral colors. Mayde due to the winter.
Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red): I love reds and berrys but wear almost all colors. I went through a coral phase. Now I think I own almost every one that exists! 
Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc): Veluxe pearl and starflash. 
Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc): paint pots and MES ( I love mes, I love using them wet with MUFE eye seal. I love the vibrancy! 
Least Favorite MAC Product: mascara for sure! I have problem lashes as it is. These do not help me! Im also not such a fan of mac lip liners.


Favorite Non-MAC Brand: *Nars*
3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up: Nars Fez, Mediterraee and Belly Dance3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try: Im not really interested in drug store items. If I have to choose....maybe some Burts bees stuff. I can only use certain lotions cause my skin gets itchy with some! 
Things You Don't Like/Need: No lotions really. No floral scented anything! Makes me sick! I like fruity yummy smells.Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc): All extras are fun. Surprises are great. 
Anything else about you that would help out your Santa:
I love mac, too faced, urban decay and Nars. I dont really use anything else. But if you think there is another line out there that has something amazing you think I would like...I would love to try it. I love facecharts! Cute girly Tshirts (L) I love andes mints. Favorite color is hot pink and black.
Your Wishlist (5-15 Items Should Be Sufficient ):
Bare Minerals- Nine Alluring Eye Colors (looks pretty)
Smashbox Rapture Lipgloss Collection
Korres Stuff like Supar and Spice Set or Vanilla Plum
Philosophy Red Velvet Cake
Nars Mediteranee, Belly Dance, Fez and galapagos, lola lola
Kat Von D Makeup.. Never tried... looks fun! Especially the new eye palette.
I like Audio Books! I want One Fifth Avenue (Candace Bushnell)
MUFE Eye Seal


----------



## lyttleravyn (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - Hints Thread!*

Age: 23
Skintone (NW15, etc): NC15
Hair Color: Dark brown
Eye Color: Hazel
Interests/Hobbies: horseback riding, reading/watching period dramas (Jane Austen)
Things you Collect (Besides MAC, of course): things with birds, Victorian ephemera, 

Favorite 2008 MAC Collection: Overrich
Favorite All-time MAC Collection: Balloonacy
5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to: Zoom Lash mascara, Ruby Woo and/or Russian Red lipstick, Viva Glam V lipstick
5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On: anything from the Barbie collection, Balloonacy quad
Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc): blue
Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red): mauve-pink and lately berry
Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc): satin
Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc): Dazzleglass, Plushglass
Least Favorite MAC Product: Powders

Favorite Non-MAC Brand: NARS
3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up: Albatross, Matahari blushes, Unconditional Love or Thebes Duo-Cream eyeshadows
3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try: anything Rimmel
Things You Don't Like/Need: lip and eye liners
Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc): pigment samples, sweettarts (candy haha), stickers, candles, whatever really
Anything else about you that would help out your Santa: I would say I’ve very feminine, in a romantic Victorian way...i love pale pinks and blues, lace, velvet, ribbon kind of things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I’m not looking for anyone to go overboard and break the bank, I’m so looking forward to having fun with this!

Your Wishlist (5-15 Items Should Be Sufficient ):
NARS Albatross
MAC empty 15 e/s palettes
MAC Peachstock l/s
Clear Sky Blue pigments (full or sample)
Vanilla pigment (full or sample)
Foxy Lady Kohl Pencil
Rollickin’ Paintpot
Soft Ochre Paintpot
Philosophy Falling in Love anything!


----------



## katie_070405 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - Hints Thread!*

Age:23
Skintone (NW15, etc):NW20
Hair Color:Blonde (or at least at the moment)
Eye Color:Green
Interests/Hobbies: Mac, & Fitness
Things you Collect (Besides MAC, of course): Ok, wierd as it sounds....I teach aerobics & am trying to get all of the Turbo Kick Rounds. 



Favorite 2008 MAC Collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




resscamp!!
Favorite All-time MAC Collection:Belle Azure/Tantress
5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to:umm....teal pigment (i always spend my money on the LE items, because I can get teal....LATER, but of course there's more LE items every time I go)
5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On: Tres Teal, Elite, Dresscamp palette & lipstick, ???
Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc):Green (although I have most)
Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red): nude/pink
Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc):all
Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc): eyeshadow
Least Favorite MAC Product:mascara


Favorite Non-MAC Brand:Nars
3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up:Orgasm, Albatross, any glittery shadow
3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try:anything from the loreal hip line....but it's almost as much as mac...so I just get mac
Things You Don't Like/Need: I like everything
Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




igment samples, Fragrance samples, etc??
Anything else about you that would help out your Santa:
let me think about this one.....


Your Wishlist (5-15 Items Should Be Sufficient ):


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - Hints Thread!*

Dear Santa,
I am just copying my personal wishlist of things that I have noted that I want to buy for myself soon. I am however appreciative of whatever anyone gets me whether it is on this list or not....I am just excited about the surprise of it all!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




***** *Denote I Really want*

Skintone : NC45
Eye Color: Brown 
Favorite Shadows : Neutral/Browns 

*EyeShadow Wishlist :* 
Pro or Pots
Signed,Sealed
Bamboo ****
Soba 
Carbon 
*Lipstick Wishlist:* 
Red Russiian ** *
Rimmel & NYX Nude Shades...I don't have any
Keep hearing about Rimmel Snob  
*Eyeliners Wishlist:* 
Spare Change 
Feline
*Quad Wishlist:* 
Tempting 
*Lipgloss wishlist:* 
Sugarrimmed d/g ****
Lilacrush lipgelee ***** 
Nars Turkish Delight *****
*MAC Accessories Wishlist:*
Pro Blush Palette 
Pro 15 Shadow Palette
Cleansing Wipes *
Paint Pot Wishlist*
Cash Flow 
*Pigment wishlist:*
Down Brown ****** (Sample Size is good) 

*Misc:*
Love Pigment Samples!!
Mary Kay Eye MakeUp Remover

Least Needed things: Nail Polish


----------



## Holly (Nov 8, 2008)

Age: 20
Skintone (NW15, etc): NW15
Hair Color: Neon blue
Eye Color: Dark brown
Interests/Hobbies: Fashion, makeup, music
Things you Collect (Besides MAC, of course): Tacky yet cool looking jewellery, stuff with skulls, Halloween type stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Favorite 2008 MAC Collection: Heatherette
Favorite All-time MAC Collection: Danse/Barbie
5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to: Shroom e/s, Teal Pigment, Vanilla pigment, False Eyelashes, Ruby Woo lipstick
5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On: Petticoat MSF, those really pretty eyeshadows with the snakeskin embossing
Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc): anything BRIGHT
Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red): pinks and nudes
Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc): frost
Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc): Fluidlines
Least Favorite MAC Product: Foundation

Favorite Non-MAC Brand: MUFE
3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up: The glitter and crystal strass products
3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try: Not sure
Things You Don't Like/Need: Hand/Body lotions
Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc): pigment samples, scandies, anything, I'm not picky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anything else about you that would help out your Santa: I'm kind of a crazy/fun type of person with a good sense of humor I'm very easy to please, and like others have said; I’m not looking for anyone to go overboard and break the bank!

Your Wishlist (5-15 Items Should Be Sufficient ):

Pigment Samples
China Glaze Nail Polishes
Fun/Tacky Jewelry
MUFE Sparkles/Crystal Strass
Illamasqua Makeup
Empty 15 Pan Pallet
MUFE Star powders (any except for the orange, old gold color, or green ones) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Little Darlings Cool Set***


----------



## Willa (Nov 8, 2008)

I guess it's ok for me to tell you what I'd like to receive, other than makeup so I did not answer all of the questions, but lots of them, I added some other things about me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*Age: 28
Skintone : MUFE #2 (clickable)
Hair Color: Brown very dark, almost black
Eye Color: Brown 
Interests/Hobbies: Despite my love of makeup, I love decorating with anything retro/modern/funky. I love old soul and funk music, pin-ups images, caramel and chocolate, horror movies, Sex and the city, scented body products, I love to try food I never tried... what else? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Things you Collect (Besides MAC, of course): Pyrex bowls, soul/funk/oldschool vynils, retro lamps, nail polishes, cooking books with images, I eat with my eyes hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Favorite Eyeshadow Color : Purples and pinks
Favorite Lip Product Color : Nude or pale pink
Favorite Eyeshadow Texture : Frost and lustre
Favorite MAC product : Paints!
Least Favorite MAC Product: It's not that I don't like them, but I'm allergic to the shadesticks. I don't know what ingredient but it's the only MAC product I'm allergic to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Favorite Non-MAC Brand : MUFE
3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up: I have almost anything they make, I've been collecting those products since 5-7 years now.
3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try: NYX, Milani, Gosh

Things You Don't Like/Need : Anything coffee (smells, tastes etc...)
Little Extras You Love : Pigments, nail polishes, candies 
*

*Your Wishlist (5-15 Items Should Be Sufficient) :
I think I told pretty good hints on what I like but if I had to ''choose'' what I want (because I like surprises) I'd say :
Eyeshadows from the brands I mentionned (new or not)
China Glaze or Opi nail polishes (new or not)
Small cooking books or magazines from your region
Scented body products (bath or cremes)
A blush brush like the 168 from MAC

Edit :
Don't know if it's too late but I'd like to add that I'm desperate for blush and neutral colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## whittt8 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Age: 22
Skintone (NW15, etc): NW20*
*Hair Color: Blonde*
*Eye Color: Blue-green*
*Interests/Hobbies: I absolutely adore makeup, but aside from that I love to read, cook, and be a dork. I'm really into historical fiction and modern day reads right now. I love Food Network, I think it annoys my family, lol. I am also a huge dork, I could sit and learn about practically anything you throw at me from medical topics to history to art and whatever in between.*
*Things you Collect (Besides MAC, of course): Books, country-ish home decor, purses, jewelry, and cute cheap shoes.*



*Favorite 2008 MAC Collection: Pretty much all of them, LOL.*
*Favorite All-time MAC Collection: I dont have one.*
*5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to: Slicked Pink Lipgelee, Platinum Pigment, Petting Pink Lip Conditioner, Pink Lemonade Lipglass, and Blushbaby Blush.*
*5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On: Sea and Sky MES, Heatherette Trio #1, Pandamonium and Gentle Fume Quads, any of the older Dazzleglasses.*
*Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc): Anything except for oranges.*
*Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red): Mauves, Pinks, or Berrys.*
*Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc): Any 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc): Dazzleglasses, Fluidline, eyeshadows, basically everything.*
*Least Favorite MAC Product: Mascara.*


*Favorite Non-MAC Brand: Urban Decay.*
*3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up: Honey, Grafitti, and Peace e/s. *
*3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try: NYX and Loreal HIP. I like their stuff, so anything.*
*Things You Don't Like/Need: Lip Liner or Mascara.*
*Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc): I love pigments, so samples are great! I absolutely love Cherry Twizzler Pull 'n Peels and Hot Tamales, those alone would make me happy, haha.*
*Anything else about you that would help out your Santa: I'm a really happy person, and I have a great sense of humor. Anything about where you live would be neat too, since I'm into learning, lol. I'm a sucker for books of quotes too. Dont break the bank or go overboard, I'm just really excited to be a part of this.*


*Your Wishlist (5-15 Items Should Be Sufficient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*:
Sketch, Brule, Handwritten, Wedge, Concrete, Mystery, Mylar, Blackberry, Espresso, Naked Lunch, or Antiqued Eyeshadows
Swelter or Long Stem Rose Slimshines
Any of the Little Darlings sets except for the gold pigments
Bank Roll or Spare Change Pearlglide liners
Cash Flow or Perky Paint Pots
Pink Karat and Love Nectar Lipglasses
Any Urban Decay shadows
Another bottle of Fix+
Any of the last 3 books from the Twilight Series


----------



## concertina (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Secret Santa - Hints Thread!*

*Age:* 27
*Skintone (NW15, etc):* fair, NW15-20, with red undertones
*Hair Color: - *brown/reddish
*Eye Color: - *green/brown
*Interests/Hobbies: *writing, scrapbooking, makeup, design, sewing, decorating
*Things you Collect (Besides MAC, of course):* Destination souvenir plates from the 50s and 60s (search 'souvenir plates' at froogle.com to see what I mean), mushrooms!!, peacock items (I love the feathers in jewelry!), unique, clunky, bright jewelry with unique items (necklaces and earrings mainly; you can see my etsy favorites to see what i mean: Etsy :: mistiwebster's Profile)



*Favorite 2008 MAC Collection:* Probably Manish or Cool Heat - bright and vibrant
*Favorite All-time MAC Collection:* Thats hard! I haven't been doing MAC long, but of the ones I've been around for, I really loved Cool Heat. And though I was 'late to the party', Heathette was awesome. As was Cult of Cherry!!
*5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to:* Beaux Lustreglass, Dubonette lipstick, Shroom eye shadow, Delft paint pot, Old Gold Pigment
*5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On:* Blue Absinthe eye shadow!!!, Bankroll Pearlglide eye liner, Corset lipglass, 6th Sin Metal-X eye shadow, Au Contraire eye shadow
*Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc):* anything vibrant and bright or unique!!
*Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red):* rich reds or vibrant pinks.
*Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc): *satin or veluxe pearl
*Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc):* eyeshadows and lipstick!
*Least Favorite MAC Product:* Mascara


*Favorite Non-MAC Brand:* NARS
*3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up:* Orgasm lipgloss, Sephora Flame lipstick, Night Fairy Eye Shadow, 
*3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try:* Any item not from my own country!! So any drugstore brand makeup/skin product that is common in another country. 
*Things You Don't Like/Need: *Nail polish, blush, foundation/powder 
*Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc): *foreign candy/food or small toys, anything that comes out of a toy vending machine, 
*Anything else about you that would help out your Santa:* I'm 27, living in Austin, Texas, I'm not religious in the slightest nor do I have kids. I love new music and design/fashion magazines as well as just about anything IKEA makes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Your Wishlist (5-15 Items Should Be Sufficient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*:
-*ANYTHING* (eyeshadow, cream eyeshadow, pigment, lipstick, lipgloss, nail varnish) by* Illamasqua*!! I SO want to try that brand!!! 
-*ANYTHING* from your local drugstore thats regional or 'foreign' to someone living in the middle of the US. I love face masks/treatments, foot treatments, bath bombs/melts or anything unique and kooky. 
-*Make Up Atelier* (eyeshadows/pencils) have been on my 'to try' list for a long time now. 
-A *Mehron Makeup AQ color base* -white, lime, teal, or lt. brown or anything fun and bright

If I think of anything else, I'll update.


----------



## fash10nista (Nov 9, 2008)

Aww, nuts!!! I missed this...oh well...there's always next year, I guess....


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 9, 2008)

*Age: *27
*Skintone (NW15, etc):* NW15-20
*Hair Color: *Dark brown, almost black
*Eye Color:* Blue
*Interests/Hobbies:* We have birds (cockatiels and sulphur crested cockatoos), and a dog (border collie) which take up a fair bit of time.  We are also demolishing our existing house and re-building a new one in its place very shortly. I also _love_ cooking.
*Things you Collect (Besides MAC, of course): *Recipe books (usually desserts/cakes/cookies etc).  Any legendary recipes would be appreciated!



*Favorite 2008 MAC Collection: *Cult of Cherry
*Favorite All-time MAC Collection:* Not sure, but probably Moonbathe or Barbie.
*5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to: *Pro invisible set powder, White Gold pigment, Humid e/s, Mythology e/s, Carbon e/s
*5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On:* True Romantic BPB, All Girl pigment, Pleasure Principle d/g, Softwashed pigment, Queen's Sin l/s, Lithograph fluidline
*Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc): *warm browns/coppers (amber lights etc), but I often wear golden greens (such as nightlight or golden olive pigment) or purples.
*Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red): *pinky mauves or blue based reds.
*Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc): *Frost or Veluxe Pearl.
*Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc):* Pigments, closely followed by dazzleglass, eyeshadows and fluidline.
*Least Favorite MAC Product: *Primer, Mascara


*Favorite Non-MAC Brand: *Urban Decay (UD is not avail in Australia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Inglot
*3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up: *UDPP, any UD eyeshadow, UD 24/7 eyeliners, Inglot skin primer
*3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try: *Cover Girl Volume Exact Mascara (_love_ this stuff!)
*Things You Don't Like/Need:*
*Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc): *I am addicted to pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Anything else about you that would help out your Santa: *General Info about me: I'm married, no kids.  I work in an IT company which takes up a lot of my time but they have a very relaxed atmosphere so it means I can pretty much wear what I want in terms of makeup.  I love any makeup looks and I will wear anything from a smoky coloured eye to a neutral eye with red lippy.


*Your Wishlist *:
UDPP
Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliners (I would love to try these!)
15 pan palette 
Bobbi Brown ultra fine eyeliner brush (normal or travel size)
Spare Change or Rave pearlglide eyeliners
Bare Study paint pot
White Gold pigment


----------



## mochabean (Nov 9, 2008)

*Age: *28
*Skintone (NW15, etc):* NC42
*Hair Color: *Black (But I have it dyed brown with blonde highlights)
*Eye Color:* Dark Brown
*Interests/Hobbies:* Makeup of course. I love to read books (scary, fiction, Jane Austen, Historical Romance, Historical Fiction, anything from Oprahs Book List). Photography, cooking, music (I don't go anywhere without my Ipod!).
*Things you Collect (Besides MAC, of course): *Black & White photos, books, Handbags, shoes, DVD movies/TV shows on DVD, Hello Kitty stuff, girly/cute hair clips (I have side swept bangs so I like to use cute clips to keep my bangs in check)



*Favorite 2008 MAC Collection: *Manish Arora
*Favorite All-time MAC Collection:* I've only been collecting MAC since Sept 2007. So far my all-time favorites are Dazzleglass, Manish Arora
*5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to: *Vanilla pigment, Carbon e/s, MAC 213 brush, Turquatic perfume, any of MAC's fake eyelashes
*5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On:* Gold Dusk pigment, anything from the Barbie/Danse/Moonbathe/Strange Hybrid/Dress Camp collections, any of the really early MSF released in 2004 and 2005
*Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc): *I gravitate towards shades of green, blue, teals
*Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red): *pinks or dramatic red
*Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc): *Veluxe Pearl.
*Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc):* Dazzleglass followed closely by any of the MSF
*Least Favorite MAC Product: *foundation


*Favorite Non-MAC Brand: *Sonia Kashuk, Urban Decay
*3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up: *Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliners
*3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try: *Milani, NYX items (I don't have this where I live)
*Things You Don't Like/Need:* nailpolishes. I work in the healthcare field and we're forbidden to wear nailpolishes! So I don't bother doing my nails anymore!
*Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc): *Anything. I'm not really picky. But I Love pigment samples, Starbucks coffee giftcards (I get a Venti White Choc. Mocha every day!), candy (Snickers, M&M's with Peanuts, M&M with Peanut Butter, Reese's Peanut Butter Cups, Twix)
*Anything else about you that would help out your Santa: *General Info about me: As far as makeup looks go, I used to prefer neutrals. But now I love the bold bright looks! I'm pretty shy/introverted so makeup is my outlet to speak out! My favorite colors are pink and green. 


*Your Wishlist *: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fake Eyelashes (I have only 1 pair right now and I would like to get more. They don't have to be MAC brand. They can be cheap drugstore brands too)
Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-on Eyeliners (always wanted to try this!)
Pigments- Gold Dusk, Vanilla, Tan, Melon, Emerald Green, Coco, Copperbeam, Heritage Rouge (Samples or half/full jars)
Bent Eyeliner Brush from Sonia Kashuk
Travel Size Brush Set from Sonia Kashuk
Shu Uemura Eyelash Curler or a heated eyelash curler
Bath & Body Works Foaming Soaps- Sea Island Cotton, Pink Grapefruit, Tropical Passionfruit, Dancing Waters 
Anything makeup wise (I'm not picky about brands) (eyeshadows, lipglosses, lipstick)
Clinique High Definition Mascara
MAC Little Darlings Pigment Set- Warm pigment Set or the Cool pigment Set
MAC 15-empty eyeshadow palette
Books-Twilight Series


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Age: 28*
*Skintone (NW15, etc): NC50*
*Hair Color: Dk. Brown/Black*
*Eye Color: Dk. Brown*
*Interests/Hobbies: Shopping, Reading, Cooking, Arts & Crafts*
*Things you Collect (Besides MAC, of course): N/A*



*Favorite 2008 MAC Collection: Even though I didn't purchase anything I think it would be the FAFI collection.*

*Favorite All-time MAC Collection: Don't have one b/c all of the collections have something nice in them.*

*5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to:*
*1. Rubenesque paint pot*
*2. Pro Blush Palette*
*3. Eyeshadows in: Carbon, Beauty Marked, Nocturnelle, Shroom, Vanilla, Rule, and Brown Down*
*4. Full size 109 Brush*
*5. Studio Tech Foundation in: NC50*

*5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On:*
*1. Sugar Trance l/g *
*2. Pastel Emotion l/g*
*3. Perky Paint Pot*
*4. Spiced Chocolate Quad*
*5. Naked Space l/g*

*Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc): ANY! But I love colors*
*Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red): Nudes, and Pinks*
*Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc): Any! I'm easy*
*Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc): Shadows*
*Least Favorite MAC Product: n/a (haven't tried everything therefore I don't know)*

*Favorite Non-MAC Brand: Too Faced*

*3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up:*
*1. George & Weezy Shadow Duo*
*2. Lucky Charms Shadow Duo*
*3. Skinny Dip Shadow Duo*

*3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try:*
*1. HIP by L'oreal: Color truth creamy liner in Eggplant*
*2. HIP by L'oreal cream shadow paint*
*3. HIP shadow duo in Charisma*

*Things You Don't Like/Need: Mascara, lipsticks, glosses, false lashes, blushes*
*Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc): pigment samples and candy are great!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Anything else about you that would help out your Santa:*
*Dear Santa, I don't expect you to break the bank on my purchase. I just want somthing that's nice. I appreciate all that is given to me, and just hope that when purchasing my gift you'll take into consideration what type of gift you would like to receive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


*Your Wishlist (5-15 Items Should Be Sufficient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*:

**** means I REALLY want it! if you can't get it I truly understand!



*

*1. Full sized MAC 217****
*2. Spiced Chocolate Quad*
*3. MAC Eyeshadows (can be used as well, any color(s) trying to build my collection)****
*4. Too Faced George & Weezy shadow Duo ****
*5. Pro Blush Palette ****
*6. Pro-15 pan shadow Palette*
*7. Rubenesque paint pot ****
*8. Ben Nye Grand Lumiere shadow in Sun Yellow*
*9. Full Size MAC 109 *
*10. Perky Paint Pot*
*11. Sugar Trance l/g****

*Sorry Santa, I tend to be a wee bit spoiled...but I was good this year I promise...LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 9, 2008)

hope my list wasn't too outrageous!! can't wait for the person I have to post their list!!! I'm so excited....


----------



## carandru (Nov 9, 2008)

*Age: *25
*Skintone (NW15, etc): *NC50
*Hair Color: *currently dark auburn
*Eye Color: *dark brown
*Interests/Hobbies: *hip hop dance, cooking, interior decorating
*Things you Collect (Besides MAC, of course): *shot glasses,  picture frames

*Favorite 2008 MAC Collection: *Cult of Cherry
*Favorite All-time MAC Collection: *C-Shock
*5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to:*

Electric Eel eye shadow 
Laid      Back Cream Blush 
Dipdown      Fluidline 
Blunt      Blush 
Diva      lipstick 
 *5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On:*
  Any MSF
  Bang on Blue

*Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc): *anything bright, but I really like purples and turquoise/teals
*Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red): *nude/pink
*Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc): *Satin
*Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc): *lipglass
*Least Favorite MAC Product: *mineralized eyeshadows


*Favorite Non-MAC Brand: *MUFE
*3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up:  *

Any pair of their out there lashes 
Flash      color in Yellow, Violet, or Fuschia 
Aqua      eyes  liner in 4L (plum) or 15L      (royal blue) 
*3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try:*
  Revlon colorstay lipsticks, Rimmel primer*, *HIP cream liners
*Things You Don't Like/Need: *fragrance/perfume sets (Don’t like scented lotions, soaps, etc.) and Dark chocolate
*Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc): *pigment samples, candies, a postcard from your area, anything you want
*Anything else about you that would help out your Santa:  *I am open to anything really.  I am trying to branch out to other makeup lines, so I’m definitely interested to check out any product you think I would like. Don’t feel as if you need to spend a lot either, I’m not hard to please at all lol.  I’m super excited to see what you come up with!


*Your Wishlist (5-15 Items Should Be Sufficient ):*
  227 brush
  222 brush
  Passionate, Folie, sketch or phloof e/s
  Up the amp l/s
  The holiday pigment sets
  Traincase
  MUFE e/s Scarlett (99)  or Acid Green (171)
  Nars blush in crazed, exhibit A, or Taj Mahal


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 9, 2008)

*Age: *27
*Skintone (NW15, etc):* NW15/20 - varies depending on what I use
*Hair Color: *very dark brunette
*Eye Color:* green
*Interests/Hobbies:* Aside from makeup - crafts and art mainly. My pets take up quite a bit of my time too which I love. Enjoy travel and learning about new places and cultures.
*Things you Collect (Besides MAC, of course): *Russian dolls, jewellery (love costume jewellery stores!)


*Favorite 2008 MAC Collection: *Heatherette
*Favorite All-time MAC Collection:* Antiquitease and Balloonacy
*5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to: *Shroom e/s, Vanilla pigment, Peachykeen blush, Fix+, Syrup lipstick
*5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On:* Strawbaby lipstick (Fafi)-altho didn't technically miss out on this, but love it so much I wish I bought 10 back ups!, Sock Hop/Bonus Beat lipglass (Heatherette), Shimpagne MSF, Gentle Fumes quad (Smoke Signals)
*Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc): *I tend to go for bronze/purple/deep green shades but like to experiment with other colours
*Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red):  *nude/red/berry
*Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc): *Veluxe Pearl
*Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc):* Plushglass and eyeshadows
*Least Favorite MAC Product: *mascaras

*Favorite Non-MAC Brand: *Stila
*3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up: *LE/Holiday palettes, Cherry lip stain, any eyeshadows
*3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try: *NYX/Milani/Loreal HiP as we don't get these brands here
*Things You Don't Like/Need:* body creams-I like them but stocked up at Lush/TBS earlier in the year, have enough to last forever! Bath bombs also and such like as I only have a shower.
*Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc): *Anything! Pigment samples would be lovely as I haven't really experimented much with these. Am a sucker for 'foreign' candy though (Reeces Peanut butter cups!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Anything else about you that would help out your Santa: *Not really sure what to add for this one! I guess I'm quite girly, love trying new pampering things such as facemasks, hair masks etc. 

*Your Wishlist *: (guide only, although I would be very pleased with any of these items, please don't break the bank on spending!)
-Anything from the MAC/Stila Holiday collections
-Items from Bath and Body Works, we don't get this anymore and I love their products!
-Any MAC Plushglass/Lustreglass
-Candles, especially Yankee
-Pigment samples:esp Vanilla, Melon, Kitschmas, Fairylite and Smoke Signals
-Anything beauty related that is relative to _your_ country if not from the UK. I love trying new brands!

Thank You! ​ 
This sounds like great fun, I've already got some items planned for my Elf


----------



## peacelover18 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Age: *20
*Skintone: *NW15
*Hair Color: *Brown
*Eye Color: *Green
*Interests/Hobbies: *Reading, Writing, Making collages from fashion magazines
*Things you Collect (Besides MAC, of course): *Perfumes, perfume samples, nail polishes, old Vogues



*Favorite 2008 MAC Collection: *Cult of Cherry
*Favorite All-time MAC Collection: *Probably Cult of Cherry
*5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to: *
1. Sable e/s
2. Soft Ochre Paint Pot
3. Blushbaby Blush
4. Trace Gold Blush
5. Up the Amp Lipstick
*5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On:*
1. Jampacked Lipglass (Cult of Cherry)
2. New Vegas MSF (Alexander McQueen)
3. Funtabulous Dazzleglass (Dazzleglass)
4. Tea Time Pigment (Colour Forms)
5. Copperclast (Jewelescent)
*Favorite Eyeshadow Color: *Greens are my all-time favorite, but I'm really into neutrals right now, since I don't have as many.
*Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red): *I wear almost any color on my lips, but I especially love pinks and reds.
*Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc): *Veluxe Pearl
*Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc): *Pigments. I have 70+ full-size.
*Least Favorite MAC Product: *Mascaras, CCBs, cremeblushes.


*Favorite Non-MAC Brand: *NARS
*3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up:*
1. Albatross Blush
2. Super Orgasm Blush
3. Dolce Vita Blush
*3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try:*
1. Maybelline Full 'n' Soft Mascara in Black
2. Wet 'n' Wild Liquid Liners
3. NYX Jumbo Eyeshadow Pencils
*Things You Don't Like/Need: *Bath stuff, candles
*Little Extras You Love:* I love pigment samples and perfume samples. Cute little homemade crafts. Any other little cute extras are always appreciated.
*Anything else about you that would help out your Santa:* My MUA wishlist would probably help (you can also see what pigments I already own in my notepad): http://www.makeupalley.com/swap/item...over18/type=2/. Gently used m/u is okay by me. 


*Your Wishlist:*
Sable, Espresso, Mulch, Shroom Eyeshadows (Pots/pans/depots are fine)
Blushbaby, Trace Gold, Dollymix, Salsarose (pro color) Blushes (Pots/pans/depots)
Soft Ochre, Moss Scape Paint Pots
Any pigment I don't already own (Have I mentioned I'm into pigments? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Could always use another 15 pan/blush palette
I'm in need of another 239 brush
OPI/China Glaze Nail Polishes
Anything else really. I'm easy.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Nov 10, 2008)

Age: 29
Skintone (NW15, etc): ??, I don't wear foundation
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Brown
Interests/Hobbies: MakeUp, Beading, Knitting, Music
Things you Collect (Besides MAC, of course): Beads and Nailpolish. 

Favorite 2008 MAC Collection: Hmm, I don't really have a favorite, I love everything.
Favorite All-time MAC Collection: Again, I'm not sure I have a fave.
5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to: Dipdown Fluidline, Carbon Eyeshadow, Prrrr Lipglass, 208 Angle Brush...that's all I can think of.
5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On: I really wanted Guacamole eyeshadow, and I actually paid for it, but the deal fell through.  I would also really love any of the Playboy lippies, just for the cuteness factor.
Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc): I love all colors, I wear a ton of bright colors though.
Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red): I like shimmery pinks, reds and berries.
Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc): I love veluxe pearl!
Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc): Eyeshadow!  
Least Favorite MAC Product: Foundation or mascara.

Favorite Non-MAC Brand: MUFE
3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up:  Any of the Diamond Powders, Any of the Color Pots, and the Multicolored Star Glitter. 
3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try: I've tried a large variety of drugstore brands, but never anything by Rimmel...so I'd like to try something there.
Things You Don't Like/Need: I don't need any lotions.
Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc): I just love everything, so I'm not at all picky.
Anything else about you that would help out your Santa: I love the color pink, I'm easy going and just think this is fun stuff to do, so I'm really excited.  I also love reading!

Your Wishlist (5-15 Items Should Be Sufficient ):
**Medusa Makeup (I've never tried them but the red and pink shadows look killer, really, I'd love to try anything from Medusa)
**Any of the Twilight Series Books.
**Fun socks, I love socks.
**iTunes, I love music.
**Coloring Books (my stress relief)


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 10, 2008)

triple post- internet was being weird.


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 10, 2008)

triple post- internet was being weird.


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 10, 2008)

Age: 27
Skintone (NW15, etc): pale, pale, pale. (NW15 is too dark lol)
Hair Color: Red
Eye Color: Blue
Interests/Hobbies: Baking/cooking, painting, reading (mysteries, fantasy, chick-lit), music (I<3 iTunes- 23,000 songs and counting!!), movies
Things you Collect (Besides MAC, of course): unique shot & martini glasses, shoes, been on a unique jewelry kick lately- etsy is evil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  also mysteriously collect lint in my pockets, and pennies, too. 



Favorite 2008 MAC Collection: Metal-X- I know everyone else hated these shadows- but they worked amazing on me, and I loved 'em- especially the neutrals.
Favorite All-time MAC Collection: D'Bohemia or Rebel Rock
5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to: neutral brown eyeshadows, a few random pigments, Dubonnet lipstick, a suitable blush for a pale as f redhead (I LOVE LOVE LOVE springsheen- damn LE)
5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On: none really, there are a few I'd love to get AGAIN tho- Springsheen, Shimpagne, Deckchair pigment, Fusion Gold Metal-X e/s
Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc): my 15-pan palettes would lead to believe oranges/warm coppers, etc. or teals, but my most used eyeshadow is Cranberry, and I would love to try more burgundies.
Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red): red, definitely...best reds ever: VGI, and Classic Dame.
Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc): Not picky... 
Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc): Pigments. all the way, they're so damn versatile!
Least Favorite MAC Product: ummm.. don't really dislike anything Ive tried- but I dont ever used my shadesticks..


Favorite Non-MAC Brand: I'm pretty much a huge MAC whore, so..umm..dunno.  I used all Shiseido foundation, powder, etc tho.  I really like Demeter scents too!  Not foody or sweet tho- my favs are laundromat, fig, and Pure Soap- I like musky, and clean smells. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up:
3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try: 
Things You Don't Like/Need: bath stuff- I have more than a girl can EVER use- (used to work PT at The Body Shop lol)
Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc): unique little doodads, samples to products that are awesome that I should try. Perfume samples!  I'm all about trying different scents!!
Anything else about you that would help out your Santa: I'm a goofball, and love bar-related stuff, baking stuff, and all that jazz. I'm an easy gal to please, so you dont have to go crazy!!


Your Wishlist (5-15 Items Should Be Sufficient ):


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Nov 10, 2008)

*Age: 23*
*Skintone (NW15, etc): NW25winter/30summer*
*Hair Color: brown black*
*Eye Color: green*
*Interests/Hobbies: art: painting, drawing and photography, art history, makeup, fashion, surfing, dance (ballet/tap/jazz/swing and salsa), writing, reading, tanning, *
*Things you Collect (Besides MAC, of course): handbags, nail polish, sunglasses, SHOES sz. 7! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, art prints/originals if they are cheap, photos, *



*Favorite 2008 MAC Collection: Dazzleglass or Cult of Cherry*
*Favorite All-time MAC Collection: Barbie*
*5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to: Prep and Prime Skin, #35 Lash, Corduroy e/s, 138 Tapered Face Brush, 225 tapered blending brush*
*5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On: Style Minx l/g (Heatherette), any of the eyeshadows from Barbie, Pharoah Paint Pot from McQueen, the pallette from Dress Camp, either of the lipglasses from Manish*
*Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc): anything warmer: red purples, oranges, yellows, reds and coppers*
*Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red): pinks and corals*
*Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc): matte and VP*
*Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc): omg. too many? no...either pigment or lustreglass*
*Least Favorite MAC Product:I have oily skin, so anything that would add oil or shine to my skin, but since I haven't had a bad experiance with that yet, any of the shadows that have a major fall out. *cough*MESandlustres*cough** 

*Favorite Non-MAC Brand: MUFE (Make-up For Ever)*
*3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up: Pink 6 Diamond Powder, Purple 92 e/s, Satin Blood Orange 20 Blush*
*3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try: Milani is my fave drugstore brand: Milani 11 Powder Storm e/s, Milani Hot N' the Sun Glossy Tube, Neon Lights Nail Laquer*
*Things You Don't Like/Need: anything that would make my skin oilier than it already is, I look terrible in dark purple or brown lipsticks - they are a huge NO on me, anything for the face with strong warm undertones - I am def. a cool toned gal*
*Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc): anything for curly, dry, or frizzy hair, pigment samples!!, I love love LOVE glitter - so glitter samples are AWESOME!*
*Anything else about you that would help out your Santa: I love exploring new and unique cultures -= so anything that would be unique or different I would probably LOVE, I'm a HUGE bookworm, I'm working on my thesis right now (on Medieval Italian Frescoes, the Arena Chapel in Padua by Giotto di Bondone...) - so anything to DESTRESS, I'm also planning my wedding and getting MARRIED on Dec. 20th!!!, I'm moving from my home state of Texas to Kansas City,KS...so I dunno how that will he helpful, but it's something HUGE in my life right now so it's mention worthy....I'm kind of a health nut, I like eating healthy and was a vegetarian for almost ten years for a serious genetic disease that runs in my family, but I'm slowly working some meats like fish back into my diet (once again...not sure if that will be helpful, but mention worthy) I go to Texas Tech University in Lubbock, I'm an art historian with a specialty in Medieval Italian art...so anything Medieval or Italian catches my interest...yeah...I'm kind of a nerd....* 

*Your Wishlist (5-15 Items Should Be Sufficient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*:*I'm not sure what all to put on here b/c my wish list for my Birthday (Dec. 17th!!!) is also coming up and everything I'm asking for is so specific or expensive....

so, this is what I came up with:

Oil Pencils
Human Hair Fringe in R4HH
UPDO Chignon in CR830
Put On Pieces Mini Clips in R6/R8/R10 (Five or Six Clips Total)
Really...almost anything from above would work. I also like Dior and Chanel makeup/perfumes. Miss Dior Cherie has been at the top of my wishlist since it came out, along with any Dior lipgloss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Givenchy's POP Gloss IS AMAZING. Especially the glitter glosses. 

Hopefully all this stuff helped! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Divinity (Nov 11, 2008)

*Skintone (NW15, etc):*  C3
*Hair Color:* black
*Eye Color:* dark brown
*Interests/Hobbies:* dance classes, MAC, music, books
*Things you Collect (Besides MAC, of course):*  shoes, handbags, lippies, fun socks

*Favorite 2008 MAC Collection:*  I think it will be Dame Edna
*Favorite All-time MAC Collection:*  Can't pick just one
*5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to:* sketch e/s, vex e/s, smut e/s, #168 brush, paradisco e/s
*5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On:* Heatherette lipstick - the original, NOT the ones from the Heatherette collection, Bankroll pearlglide liner, Seasonal Peach nail laquer
*Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc):* blue-brown piggie is my fave! - I have a fetish for mixed colors
*Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red):* pink
*Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc):* frost
*Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc):* Loudlash mascara (noisy black)
*Least Favorite MAC Product:* zoomlash


*Favorite Non-MAC Brand:* NARS
*3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up:* super orgasm blush, area glitter pencil, monoi body oil
*3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try:* n/a
*Things You Don't Like/Need:* perfume samples
*Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc):* ghiradelli mint chocolate squares
*Anything else about you that would help out your Santa:  *I have a fetish with stars

I have a horrible addiction to Starbucks and now Product Body, thanks to Shimmer.  I'm lemming for the Figgy Pudding gift set.  I'm also trying to get my hands on those mucluks from the PINK collection at Victoria Secret.  I LOVE the cream colored ones.  

Thank you SO much in advance, Santa!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 11, 2008)

*Age: 19
Skintone (NW15, etc): NW35*
*Hair Color: Black*
*Eye Color: Dark Brown*
*Interests/Hobbies: Makeup (duh), movies, hair, shopping, reading*
*Things you Collect (Besides MAC, of course): Body sprays and lotions, purses, jewelry, Native American stuff (dreamcatchers, etc)  unicorn stuff (not tacky, or childish though), nail polish, candles*



*Favorite 2008 MAC Collection: The N Collection and Heatherette*
*Favorite All-time MAC Collection: I guess Heatherette*
*5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to: Lychee Luxe lipglass, expensive pink e/s, cranberry e/s, humid e/s, Jubilee lipstick*
*5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On: Lollipop Loving (I really just need a backup of this), Boss Brown/Slave to Pink lustretwin, Dazzleglasses, Black ore Solar Bits, Volcanic Ash exfoliator*
*Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc): warm colors *
*Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red): nudes, light pinks, peaches, light browns*
*Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc): Veluxe Pearl*
*Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc): I love dazzleglass, eyeshadow and lipglass equally*
*Least Favorite MAC Product: Never tried MAC eyeliners (aside from pearlglide) soooo I guess we can say that?*


*Favorite Non-MAC Brand: I dont think I have a favorite*
*3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up: I want to try NARS the multiple orgasm, nars night porter/night fever shadows,any MUFE shadows*
*3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try: Cover Girl Wetslicks Amazement lipglosses(pink positive, everythings rosy), maxfactor 2000 calorie mascara,HIP paints/cream liners*
*Things You Don't Like/Need: Dark/bright lips. *
*Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc): I AM A STARBUCKS FREAK! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love pigment samples, I'd LOVE to try different glitter samples, I love perfume samples, I like Riesens (chocolate covered caramels) I like Ghiradelli with the caramel or the mint inside, and Milk Duds and Twizzlers. I like anything that smells or tastes like coffee.....Basically ANYTHING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Anything else about you that would help out your Santa:*
*Im just your average girly girl. I love makeup, nail polish, perfumes, body creams; anything that makes me look and feel more feminine. I am on my way to becoming a hair stylist, but i really want to be a makeup artist someday. I used to read a lot of books, I dont really have time for it anymore. Ive been drinking coffee since I was 3! Ive very recently become a Starbucks-aholic. I love the color pink and black. I love my family a lot. Im REALLY into Yankee Candles. I never shop at sephora or anywhere else but MAC for my makeup, because there are alwaaaaays LE collections, and Id rather buy from them; but Id love to try other brands.*

* Im very appreciative of anything I would get, I really love getting gifts for other people, and it might look like Im materialistic or spoiled, but I promise Im not!*


*Your Wishlist (5-15 Items Should Be Sufficient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*:
**NARS the multiple*
**NARS shadows (night porter/night fever/night clubbing etc)*
**MUFE loose shadows*
**Diorshow mascara (black)*
**Dipdown fluidline*
**Sharkskin shadestick*
**Any MAC paints*
**Prep & Prime face/lash*
**Blush palette or 15 pan palette*
**Big Fatty colored mascara (Black cherry or purple haze)*
**Any skincare for acne prone skin*
**Philosphy bodywashes*
**Myth/Blankety lipsticks*
**Ravishing cremesheen*
**Any of the neutral dazzleglasses (comet blue, pleasure principle, bare necessity, etc)*


----------



## Stormy (Nov 11, 2008)

*Age: 30
Skintone (NW15, etc): NW20*
*Hair Color: Brunette*
*Eye Color: Hazel*
*Interests/Hobbies: Figure skating, the Twilight books, Yoga, Red Sox*
*Things you Collect (Besides MAC, of course): Beanie Baby bears, but just the bears, they wear my skating medals, LOL.  *


*Favorite 2008 MAC Collection: Ungaro*
*Favorite All-time MAC Collection: N Collection*
*Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc): Anything pastel*
*Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red): Nudes or pinks like 3N/Cali Dreaming*
*Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc): Satin*
*Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc): 3N Lipstick!!!*
*Least Favorite MAC Product: Dazzleglass (too much glitter)/Mascaras*

*Favorite Non-MAC Brand: Bobbi Brown*
*3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up: Shadows, gel eyeliner*
*3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try: OPI Nail polish, China Glaze polish, Cover Girl powder foundation*
*Things You Don't Like/Need:  Anything glittery or shimmery...it irritates my eyes.  I love matte colors!* 
*Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc): Swedish fish, anything Starbucks or coffee related.  *
*Anything else about you that would help out your Santa:  I'm a huge bookworm and a video game geek.  I like to work out, and I eat healthy most of the time.  I LOVE coffee and so does my husband.  I like the Philosophy Body Washes.  I appreciate whatever is given to me and I love to give in return. *


*Your Wishlist (5-15 Items Should Be Sufficient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*:
- A 209 brush and a brown fluidline 
- Ungaro Flower Mist Dew BP
- Any fun OPI or China Glaze Nail polishes

THANK YOU, Secret Santa!  I appreciate it!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

How early or when is the latest everyone would llike to receive their gifts by? I just don't want to send mine too early or too late... I know b4 Christmas but how far before?


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 11, 2008)

doesn't matter to me....


----------



## mtrimier (Nov 11, 2008)

I was thinking I would send mine out the first or second week of december, and really that's because I have a post office across from my office building, but I'm really trying to give this thread time in case the elf I'm shopping for fills out the hints.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mtrimier* 

 
_I was thinking I would send mine out the first or second week of december, and really that's because I have a post office across from my office building, but I'm really trying to give this thread time in case the elf I'm shopping for fills out the hints._

 
Damn! Guess it's not me


----------



## mtrimier (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Damn! Guess it's not me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
unfortunately, no. you would either be loving or hating me by now if it were. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm anxious to get mailin'! 

I did find all of my elf's posts and made a "sorta" list. we shall see what happens.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah I'm excited to...I can't wait to mail my Elf ...I love shopping for other people...So fun!!


----------



## Shenanigans (Nov 11, 2008)

*Age:  *29
*Skintone (NW15, etc):*  Good question - I've never been matched at MAC, but based on description, definitely an NW, most likely 15-20 (I'm super pale with freckles)
*Hair Color:  *Changes often, usually dark brown with red
*Eye Color:*  Hazel
*Interests/Hobbies:*  Reading, music, dancing, WoW
*Things you Collect (Besides MAC, of course):  *ZEBRA PRINT (slightly obsessed, lol), chandelier earrings, umm... MAC.  =P

*Favorite 2008 MAC Collection:  *Cool Heat (I love teals)
*Favorite All-time MAC Collection:* Barbie and C-Shock
*5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to:  *Macroviolet Fluidline, Vanilla pigment, Blitz 'n Glitz Fluidline, Cranberry eyeshadow, Tempting eyeshadow 
*5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On:* 2007 Royal Assets Metallic palette, any shadow from Cool Heat (except Warm Chill), Smoke and Diamonds (Starflash), Stark Naked (got it, just wish I got a backup too), Pucker Tendertone
*Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc): *I wear almost everything (except oranges/yellows) but prefer bright, cool colours (teals, purples, etc.)
*Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red):   *Pink, from light to bright
*Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc):  *Veluxe Pearl, Starflash
*Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc):* Fluidline and Slimshines
*Least Favorite MAC Product:  *Mascara

*Favorite Non-MAC Brand: *Urban Decay
*3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up: *Glitter liner, 24/7 liners in fun colours, more primer potion!
*3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try: *L'Oreal HiP metallic shadows (can't find them in Canada) - I think I've tried everything else!
*Things You Don't Like/Need:* I have extremely sensitive skin, so no lotions - perfume is ok as long as it's not a heavy floral.  I don't wear nailpolish much.
*Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc): *Pigment/product samples (Strobe Cream, glitter, primer, etc.), chocolate, hard candies, coffee related things, handmade items.

*Anything else about you that would help out your Santa:  *I'm very much a rock'n'roll kind of girl - besides the addiction to zebra print, I love everything black, dark, and smokey!  The only jewelry I wear is big chandelier or hoop earrings, although I love cuffs too.  I live for music, so maybe a mix CD of your favourites would be a fantastic addition.  =D

*Your Wishlist *:

I don't really have one... I am thankful for what I receive.  =)


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 11, 2008)

I forgot to add something to my wishlist or info that might help santa- I LOVE silicone ice cube trays in weird, fun shapes!!  (I use them as molds for my sugar stuff)   I have hearts, stars, puzzle pieces, skulls, pumpkins, flowers...and long stick ones. lol


----------



## Willa (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_How early or when is the latest everyone would llike to receive their gifts by? I just don't want to send mine too early or too late... I know b4 Christmas but how far before?_

 
Good question!

As for me : I don't mind about receiving it early if it's easier on the mail. That's what I'll do for my elf


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not gonna fill out the survey as I want people to surprise me, but I'm just gonna say i've been on a lipstick/lipgloss/blush kick lately


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I'm not gonna fill out the survey as I want people to surprise me, but I'm just gonna say i've been on a lipstick/lipgloss/blush kick lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't have you but...what if you get all the colors you already have..


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yeah I'm excited to...I can't wait to mail my Elf ...I love shopping for other people...So fun!!_

 
Meeee too!!!! I love stuff like this! My family has just started to do a Secret Santa, because we have SO many people in my family. I just got my "elf" today, its my brother. But hes no fun, he just wants gift cards! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As far as when Id like to receive my package: Well I really dont care, but close to Christmas. Whatevers easier! I plan on sending mine like the first or second week in December.

Can we tell our elf who we are when we send the package? or does that still ruin the fun??


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Meeee too!!!! I love stuff like this! My family has just started to do a Secret Santa, because we have SO many people in my family. I just got my "elf" today, its my brother. But hes no fun, he just wants gift cards! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As far as when Id like to receive my package: Well I really dont care, but close to Christmas. Whatevers easier! I plan on sending mine like the first or second week in December.

Can we tell our elf who we are when we send the package? or does that still ruin the fun?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was wondering about this too...Because we have to put a return address! 

Yeah I hate pulling my brothers name too...We have to list 5 items...
His list
1 Money
2 Cash
3 Bread
4 Dead Presidents
5 Green Backs

He gets on my nerves!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I was wondering about this too...Because we have to put a return address! 

Yeah I hate pulling my brothers name too...We have to list 5 items...
His list
1 Money
2 Cash
3 Bread
4 Dead Presidents
5 Green Backs

He gets on my nerves!_

 








 Whooo! Too funny. Last year I had my sister, she was easy (girls usually are) My mom made up a little questionnaire, and for "Things you like to do in ur spare time" my brother put "Chill really hard" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love my family.


----------



## carandru (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I was wondering about this too...Because we have to put a return address! 

Yeah I hate pulling my brothers name too...We have to list 5 items...
His list
1 Money
2 Cash
3 Bread
4 Dead Presidents
5 Green Backs

He gets on my nerves!_

 











And I want my stuff NOW!! J/K.  I don't care when I get it, but before Christmas would be nice. Let's remember that postal service will be crazy beginning (probably) right after Thanksgiving.  So the packages will take a little longer than usual to arrive. Plan accordingly.  I'm trying to buy/put together all of my elf's stuff by Thanksgiving.  I'll try to mail it out Dec 1st.... which really means like December 10th in my world.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

^^ My stuff will be ready probably by next weekend, that is if my person has posted his/her list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....But I am trying not to mail it too early.


----------



## peacelover18 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey guys-


In the original post I asked everyone to please send their gifts before the holiday season is over. That means *before the end of December (personally I think the best time to send would be late November if you're shipping internationally to early December if you're shipping locally).*

If you are going out of town, or have some other reason that you might need your gift a little early, PM me and I'll let your Secret Santa know.

Thanks!


----------



## SuSana (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I was wondering about this too...Because we have to put a return address! 

Yeah I hate pulling my brothers name too...We have to list 5 items...
His list
1 Money
2 Cash
3 Bread
4 Dead Presidents
5 Green Backs

He gets on my nerves!_

 
umm this is what i'm putting as my list this year.  that really made me lol.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_umm this is what i'm putting as my list this year. that really made me lol._

 
Yeah, I'm thinking about telling him I thought #3 really meant bread so I got him a gift card to Holsum Bakery.


----------



## Holly (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yeah, I'm thinking about telling him I thought #3 really meant bread so I got him a gift card to Holsum Bakery._

 





Thats too cute haha!

I'll probably send mine near the end of November, I'm kind of a keener like that! haha

I was also wondering the same thing as CantAffordMAC as to when we can let our elf know who their Santa is! Or do we not tell them at all, and itll remain a mystery? Hmm


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

^^^ Yep we are all still waiting to know that answer


----------



## melliquor (Nov 12, 2008)

*Age:* 34
*Skintone (NW15, etc):* NW20
*Hair Color:* brown
*Eye Color: *dark brown
*Interests/Hobbies: *makeup, mac postcards, reading, photography
*Things you Collect (Besides MAC, of course): *comics, books, stickers, perfume



*Favorite 2008 MAC Collection:* Heatherette, Smoke Signals, & NCollection
*Favorite All-time MAC Collection: *Barbie
*5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to:* Peaches Blush, Lovelorn l/s, Snob l/s, Shroom e/s & Phloof e/s, Pink Swoon blush, Handwritten e/s, Graphology e/s
*5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On:* Maidenchant Blushcreme, Quite Natural p/p, Perky p/p
*Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc):* green, brown, purple
*Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red): *pink & berry
*Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc): *love them all except for Lustre and Star Flash
*Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc):* MSFs and Dazzleglasses (have them all though)
*Least Favorite MAC Product:* Mascara


*Favorite Non-MAC Brand:* Nars
*3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up:* OPI nailpolishes, Urban Decay glitter liners, Nars lipglosses
*3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try:*
*Things You Don't Like/Need:* MSFs and Dazzleglasses
*Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc):* toffees, stickers, perfume samples, glitter samples
*Anything else about you that would help out your Santa:* my Favourite colour is purple and i love earrings.


*Your Wishlist (5-15 Items Should Be Sufficient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*:
Graphology e/s
Handwritten e/s
Gucci Rush perfume
DMZ graphic novel - 4 and above
Transmetropolitan graphic novel - 2 and above
Red She Said l/s
Crazeee l/s
Pink Swoon Blush
Stark Naked Beauty Powder Blush
OPI France Collection (any of them... LOVE THESE)
Adoring Carmine: Rose Lips
Adoring Carmine: Eye Brushes
Not So Shy See Thru Lip Colour (would love this)


----------



## Willa (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_
I was also wondering the same thing as CantAffordMAC as to when we can let our elf know who their Santa is! Or do we not tell them at all, and itll remain a mystery? Hmm_

 
Personnaly, I won't tell
I'll ask the person to send me a pm to tell me he/she received everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm excited to do this because in my family we don't do Secret Santas. They aren't very rich so they keep the money they can put on gift for their close related. 

As for me, I always give them a little something anyway, this year I'm going to cook something, maybe a jam or a limoncello, I don't know yet.


----------



## melliquor (Nov 12, 2008)

If i post out a present on the 15th December in the US, will it get to my ELF before xmas.  I am not sure if i should post the gift in the UK or wait until i get home in December.


----------



## ClareBear86 (Nov 12, 2008)

ooooooooooooo im so excited!!!!

ive got like all my stuff packed up and ready to ship already hehe!!

i hope ive included enough things for my elf... i didnt really know how much people would be spending

i hope she likes them

i'll be sending mine end of nov cause i dunno how long it will take to get there


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_If i post out a present on the 15th December in the US, will it get to my ELF before xmas.  I am not sure if i should post the gift in the UK or wait until i get home in December._

 
Not sure ...thats cutting it close because you have to allow for Sundays and the 2 holiday dates that mail does not deliver on...So that gives it only @6-7 business days to arrive...and mail is slower during the holiday months.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClareBear86* 

 
_ooooooooooooo im so excited!!!!

ive got like all my stuff packed up and ready to ship already hehe!!

i hope ive included enough things for my elf... i didnt really know how much people would be spending

i hope she likes them

i'll be sending mine end of nov cause i dunno how long it will take to get there_

 
Yeah I was kinda wondering if there was a $$ limit or something...


----------



## Shenanigans (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mtrimier* 

 
_I did find all of my elf's posts and made a "sorta" list. we shall see what happens._

 
Ha, I did the same thing.  =)


----------



## Shenanigans (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Yeah I was kinda wondering if there was a $$ limit or something..._

 
There isn't, and that kind of makes me uncomfortable... I don't want to disappoint my elf!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shenanigans* 

 
_There isn't, and that kind of makes me uncomfortable... I don't want to disappoint my elf!_

 
This worries me to! What if you spend 50 and your person spends 10 or vice versa. Im sure it will be kinda dissapointing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I guess we shall see... Im excited to get my stuff out though! Its really fun sneaking around looking for "clues" But, Everyone should be required to post SOMETHING here though in regards to likes and dislikes! It makes it hard to go on NOTHING... like Tish said a few posts back. What if you give them stuff they already have, etc.


----------



## Willa (Nov 12, 2008)

Just a hint here : 
If you don't want to fil-up the questionnaire, you can post the list of what you already have back home. The Traincase section is great for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, on the makeup side, you wont be given something you already have and the person will be able to look what you have and then will go in the same direction.

Example : if you don't fil up the questionnaire, your santa wont know what shades of foundation you use, but if you post pictures of what you have, it's going to help.

About the money limit it's probably making a lot of us uncomfortable... I'm not expecting a million dollar gift because I am not a millionnaire. I guess a 25 to 50 range would be alright??? Or am I totally out of it?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 12, 2008)

Im just going to concentrate on the giving part of this, and whatever I get, I get. Thats all u can do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Willa: ill probably spend about $50.....


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Just a hint here : 
If you don't want to fil-up the questionnaire, you can post the list of what you already have back home. The Traincase section is great for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, on the makeup side, you wont be given something you already have and the person will be able to look what you have and then will go in the same direction.

Example : if you don't fil up the questionnaire, your santa wont know what shades of foundation you use, but if you post pictures of what you have, it's going to help.

About the money limit it's probably making a lot of us uncomfortable... I'm not expecting a million dollar gift because I am not a millionnaire. I guess a 25 to 50 range would be alright??? Or am I totally out of it?_

 

I spent about $50 but....I don;t expect everyone to because we all have different budgets...I think whateever amount you can afford is what you should spend...I am sure everyone knows there is noe REAL Santa and people give what they can afford. It's not the amount you spend IMO but the thought behind the gift.


----------



## carandru (Nov 12, 2008)

I mean, we are in a recession so I definitely would not go overboard.  Give what you can afford to give. I like getting stuff so I'm happy if you give me $10 worth or $100 worth or anything in between.  I'll probably spend less than $50 in buying stuff and put in a bunch of little extras that I think my elf will like.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_I mean, we are in a recession so I definitely would not go overboard. Give what you can afford to give. I like getting stuff so I'm happy if you give me $10 worth or $100 worth or anything in between. I'll probably spend less than $50 in buying stuff and put in a bunch of little extras that I think my elf will like._

 

Ok I was going to get you $9.99 worth! Just kidding...I don't have you!!


----------



## carandru (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ok I was going to get you $9.99 worth! Just kidding...I don't have you!!_

 
Lol.  I'll take that and one penny candy then!


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 12, 2008)

Im glad someone addressed the $$ issue- I was like I dont wanna send too much, but I dont want to be stingy either, that would suck!


----------



## SuSana (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_...I am sure everyone knows there is no REAL Santa..._

 
WHAT??!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Why Tish, why?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_WHAT??!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Why Tish, why? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sorry SuSana....Santa got jacked when he came to my neighborhood when I was little...Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They stole his sled, toys, and even ripped off Rudolph's red nose...Damn I'm glad we moved!


----------



## Holly (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_Im glad someone addressed the $$ issue- I was like I dont wanna send too much, but I dont want to be stingy either, that would suck!_

 
I totally agree, I've done a lot of secret santas where i've spent a lot of money on someone, and ended up receiving two things from the dollar store! Oh well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However don't get me wrong, I'm going to like whatever I get


----------



## melliquor (Nov 13, 2008)

I am glad that the money was brought up... i was clueless on how much to spend.

I can't wait to send mine out... will probably order everything over the weekend.


----------



## Willa (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_... ended up receiving two things from the dollar store!_

 
That in my opinion (and I don't intend to hurt anyone) wouldnt be a good thing to do in a case like ours. Girls : please, don't do that


----------



## melliquor (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_That in my opinion (and I don't intend to hurt anyone) wouldnt be a good thing to do in a case like ours. Girls : please, don't do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No worries from me


----------



## ClareBear86 (Nov 13, 2008)

i prob spend over that amount but hay im not bothered i just hope my elf likes what i got her


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll probably spend around $50 too maybe more just depends....


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

Who ever has my name don't go over board... If you want to get me the 500 series BMW versus the 700 Series...I will be perfectly fine with that...But remember I like neutral colors..nothing to flashy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Black/White or Silver will do! 


Ok I'm going first on the hints!!


*My Elf seems to like Neutrals!! But I think they look great in colors! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*(If that doesn't describe the whole board) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## peacelover18 (Nov 14, 2008)

About the money issue - I specifically didn't put a limit because everyone has different situations.


Personally, as long as the gift is thoughtful, I don't mind how much they spent on it. The joy in this is really supposed to be the surprise, not getting $$$ gifts.


----------



## peacelover18 (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_I was also wondering the same thing as CantAffordMAC as to when we can let our elf know who their Santa is! Or do we not tell them at all, and itll remain a mystery? Hmm_

 
You can send them a note with your package or wait till they've received it and PM them. It's up to you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eventually I will post the list of who got who, so they will find out at some point.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peacelover18* 

 
_You can send them a note with your package or wait till they've received it and PM them. It's up to you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eventually I will post the list of who got who, so they will find out at some point._

 
True....and I guess we could put the wrong name on the return address...However it is against postal regulations to mail packages without a return name and address....Not to mention you want it to be able to be returned in case there is a probelm. But I have a few tricks up my sleeve since I personally know the Not so Real Santa!!This is so fun!!


----------



## BadPrincess (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_True....and I guess we could put the wrong name on the return address...However it is against postal regulations to mail packages without a return name and address....Not to mention you want it to be able to be returned in case there is a probelm. But I have a few tricks up my sleeve since I personally know the Not so Real Santa!!This is so fun!!_

 
Could always put your husband/BF's name or even anyother family member's name but with your address. I think thats what I'm going to do


----------



## ClareBear86 (Nov 14, 2008)

thats a good idea badprincess... i think thats what i'l be doinf, however i dont think there are that many of us from the uk?


----------



## BadPrincess (Nov 14, 2008)

Age: *38*
Skintone (NW15, etc): *NC30*
Hair Color: *Brown*
Eye Color: *Brown*
Interests/Hobbies: *Just like any girl I'm completely obsessed with cosmetics, jewerly,clothes, etc.. My other interests are cars, I'm into drag racing, I have an 81 Pontiac Formula (T/A) that I race 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
Things you Collect (Besides MAC, of course): *Milani (original shadows & quads), Fin/Funky Socks, Handbags.. Anything Marilyn Monroe... and Sharpies lol I love different color Sharpies to write my little notes!*



Favorite 2008 MAC Collection: *Fafi *
Favorite All-time MAC Collection: *Barbie*
5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to: *Bamboo,Soft Brown eyeshadow, Nymphette,Pink Lemonade lipglass, and Fast Response Eye Cream*
5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On: *Shadowy Lady,Tempting, & Spiced Chocolate Quads. Copper (frost) & Bronze pigments.*
Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc): *Greens,Purples,Golds & Bronzes*
Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red): *Pinks,Plums,Peachy and Nudes*
Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc): *Frost*
Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc): *Eyeshadow and Lipglass*
Least Favorite MAC Product: *Mascara*


Favorite Non-MAC Brand: *Urban Decay*
3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up: *24/7 Pencils, Chronic Matte Eyeshadow & Transforming Potion*
3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try: Anything from NYX or Milani.. Love Bonnie Bell Smackers too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Things You Don't Like/Need: *Nailpolish, Body Lotions *
Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc):* Pigment samples, Mac Postcards,Candles,Sample Packets,Travel Sized Products, love coffee too and lottery scratch off's, candy love peanut butter cups, Ghiradelli squares, M & M Peanuts & Swedish fish*
Anything else about you that would help out your Santa: *This might help, my MUA notepad...http://makeupalley.com/user/notepad/badprincess*
*Also my favorite color is Purple.. My lucky number is 9..*

Your Wishlist (5-15 Items Should Be Sufficient ):
*2009 Marilyn Monroe or Car related Calendar or Planner
Fancy Hair clips (I have to have my hair up at work)
Hair Products for straighening
Yankee Candles (sugar cookie or fruity scents)
Lush Honey Waffle, Rock Star, Honey I Washed The Kids or Pineapple Grunt Soap
Philosophy Falling In Love  (anything)
Philosophy Amazing Grace  (anything)
Lush Yummy Yummy Yummy Shower Gel 
Lush Mr. Butterball Bath Bomb
Kenzo Kenzo Amour Samples
Bond No.9 Little Italy, Chinatown or Bryant Park Samples*

THANK-YOU SO MUCH SANTA


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadPrincess* 

 
_Could always put your husband/BF's name or even anyother family member's name but with your address. I think thats what I'm going to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah and whomever thinks it's from me...Know there are a lot of people from Texas on this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't be trying to guess ahead of time


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 14, 2008)

I want to send mine out already- is that bad? lol  I got everything last night and I'm super excited!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

^^ Me too Girl!! I am super excited I keep looking at the stuff...My stuff wouldn't even fit in The MAC Black Box!! I'm such a Shop Whore! I like giving good stuff and a variety of little fun stuff...


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm horrible with gifts- when I find something that I know the other person will like- I have a REALLY hard time waiting t give it to them!! lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

^^ My problem is I look at it long enough and I have to go out and buy it for myself too!! I'm just pitful! ^6 And I am horrible at these kind of secrets...uggghhh


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 14, 2008)

lol- I did that too- I saw one of the things I bought for her and I was like, oooh pretty!  and bought one for myself. lol


----------



## Holly (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_I want to send mine out already- is that bad? lol  I got everything last night and I'm super excited!!_

 
I'm soo super excited to send out my package too!! I looove giving presents


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 14, 2008)

I NEED TO GET SHOPPIN! THIS IS SO EFFING EXCITING!!!!


----------



## Shenanigans (Nov 14, 2008)

I've made a list, now I'm checkin' it twice.  =P


----------



## ClareBear86 (Nov 14, 2008)

im ready to ship mine out.... arrrrrrgh!!!! how exciting!!!


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 14, 2008)

when is too early to ship a secret santa gift? lol  tomorrow?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

I know I just came back from the CCO...I'm ready to ship....Maybe I will send 1 small stocking gift...then the actual gift in two weeks...Oh but nix that...they will know it's me since I just told


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 14, 2008)

tish- I like that idea!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

Good...then maybe your person will think it's me...


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 14, 2008)

WOW! yall are really serious about this Secret Santa! it's so funny cause yall remind me of the kids on Christmas Eve all anxious and stuff...LOL! 

Whoever has me I dont care when I get it....as long as it's not next christmas....


----------



## Willa (Nov 15, 2008)

I went to the store earlier today to get my boxes, paper, card and all the things to be ready to ship 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Still need to buy some other things, next week
And then good bye goodies!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

I think* Holly* is my SS .. I have never spoken to Holly....Never exchanged a PM...But Holly...it's something about your profile picture that makes me believe it's you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And if you *are* it...I know you are thinking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










And if you are *not* it you are thinking


----------



## Holly (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I think* Holly* is my SS .. I have never spoken to Holly....Never exchanged a PM...But Holly...it's something about your profile picture that makes me believe it's you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And if you *are* it...I know you are thinking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










And if you are *not* it you are thinking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
You'll never know!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 17, 2008)

Ewww am I allowed to change my wishlist at all? Im just regretting putting some of the things on there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (No big deal if my person already bought for me) But this is my UPDATED wishlist, I put some things on there before that I shouldnt have put down lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




New wishlist:
*Your Wishlist (5-15 Items Should Be Sufficient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*:
**any nars blush (or mac sheertone shimmers)*
** Any reflects glitter samples (just not antique gold)*
**MUFE loose shadows*
**Diorshow mascara (black)/exceptionnel de chanel mascara*
**Tete a Tint eyeshadow*
**Sharkskin shadestick*
**Any MAC paints*
**humid/cranberry eyeshadows*
**Blush palette or 15 pan palette*
**pink treat lipliner*
**109/239/224 brush*
**shu eyelash curler*
**Myth/Blankety lipsticks*
**nars orgasm lipgloss*
**Any of the neutral dazzleglasses (comet blue, pleasure principle, bare necessity, etc)*


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Nov 17, 2008)

omg. omg. omg! I'm so excited about this! I've been shopping for my elf for a while now, It's super super super exciting! I just loving giving presents to people that I think they will really love! I really hope she likes what I got! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Whoever has me might wanna ship mine early. I'm moving/getting married/graduating from college during Dec. If I get it early it would probably be less confusing than posting my schedule. 

Because of my insane schedule, I will probably also ship my elf's gift out early! I hope she doesn't mind!

I'm glad the money question got posted. I was a bit nervous about that. I didn't wanna go too overboard compared to anyone or seem like a stingy Grinch either. I just thought buying some of the things it seemed like she really wanted from her wish list would be my best bet.


----------



## Holly (Nov 19, 2008)

Wee! I'm sending my package out within the next couple of days!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_Wee! I'm sending my package out within the next couple of days!_

 
Me too!! So I can stop shopping...I keep opening my package re-tape'n...opening adding retape'n!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 19, 2008)

My wishlisht:
Nars Blushes
Nars shadows
MAC holiday sets (not pencils)
pretty much anything not in my collection thread.


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry my reply is so late, been revising for my exams.
I have an interview for Oxford university!! 

Age: 17
Skintone (NW15, etc): NW15 at the moment
Hair Color: Currently blonde
Eye Color: Green/Grey/Blue (They change colour)
Interests/Hobbies: Make-up of course, I am a massive wildlife/conversationist. I love my Ecology with a passion and also love drawing.
Things you Collect (Besides MAC, of course): Barry M dazzle dusts (Have them all) NYX ultra pearl things (Another I have loads of). Biological books! I love David Quammen, I'd marry him for his writing style haha



Favorite 2008 MAC Collection: I've not been able to buy any of them.
Favorite All-time MAC Collection: I love looking at the items from the Danse collection.
5 Things from the Permanent Line You've Always Wanted to Pick Up, but Never Got to: A lot! I think I own 4 items (not including basic skin stuff)
5 LE Items You Missed Out On that You'd Love to Get Your Hands On: Any of the pink MSFs, Lightscapade MSF, Strawbaby lipstick, Moth Brown eye shadow, Curtsy lipstick.
Favorite Eyeshadow Color (green, purple, etc): Greys, Coral, Peach, Green.
Favorite Lip Product Color (nude, red): Peach and corals
Favorite Eyeshadow Texture (Satin, Frost, etc): Matte
Favorite MAC product (Dazzleglass, Fluidline, etc): Fluidline
Least Favorite MAC Product: All the lip products bar lipsticks.


Favorite Non-MAC Brand: Urban Decay
3 Things from that Brand You've Always Wanted to Pick Up: 24/7 Pencils and the Transforming Potion
3 Favorite Drugstore Items/Things You've Always Wanted to Try: I love Barry M, Revlon, Bourjois. 
Things You Don't Like/Need: Most body lotions, soaps, shampoos etc irritate the hell out of my skin so I'm on prescribed stuff. I also hate products with large amounts of glitter, especially in face products.
Little Extras You Love (pigment samples, candy, etc): Pigment samples, hair clips and hairbands =] stuff which can't be bought in the UK. I LOVE HERSEY'S COOKIES AND CREAM CHOCOLATE!!! Haha
Anything else about you that would help out your Santa: Erm, the MAC stuff I own are:
Springsheen blush
Fix+
Rubanesque paintpot
Rose pigment
Sculpt and shape duo in bone beige/emphasize


Your Wishlist (5-15 Items Should Be Sufficient ):
I don't have anything in particular, I wanted to be part of this in order to buy presents for someone.


----------



## Willa (Nov 22, 2008)

My shipment is ready to go on monday!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_My shipment is ready to go on monday!!!






_

 
Great! I'll let you know when I get it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mine is ready too...I may mail on Monday too...Just trying not to do it too soon!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 22, 2008)

I will probably mail mine in about a week. Its not ready yet. I dont think it will have any problem getting there before xmas.

I wuv shopping.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I will probably mail mine in about a week. Its not ready yet. I dont think it will have any problem getting there before xmas.

I wuv shopping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ok Girl I can wait


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 22, 2008)

LoL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It aint you, Scrooge! Takin all the fun out of the holidays! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I must admit, ur hilarious though. 

Heres the joke: nobody picked ur name, all this guessing is for nothing ahaha. Awwww Im just kidding with you


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_LoL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It aint you, Scrooge! Takin all the fun out of the holidays! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I must admit, ur hilarious though. 

Heres the joke: nobody picked ur name, all this guessing is for nothing ahaha. Awwww Im just kidding with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I know right...I know someone will cave in....!!! I hate secrets that are kept from ME!!!


----------



## Willa (Nov 22, 2008)

Hahahah yeah
Nobody picked you Tish, she forgot to put your name in the bag... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (just joking, you know I love you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I won't tell who I picked


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 22, 2008)

^^ I know!! I won't tell either but that does not stop me from trying to guess!!!


----------



## Willa (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ I know!! I won't tell either but that does not stop me from trying to guess!!!_

 
I know you picked me


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 22, 2008)

Really.....you think so huh


----------



## Willa (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## whittt8 (Nov 22, 2008)

I think I'm going to send mine out this week or I will keep buying more and more stuff, LOL. I my box I have to send in has gone up a size or two, lol.


----------



## ClareBear86 (Nov 23, 2008)

im gonna send mine out this week 2... need to find a box big enough


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClareBear86* 

 
_im gonna send mine out this week 2... need to find a box big enough_

 
Oh ClareBear just put my stuff in any old box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ...


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *whittt8* 

 
_I think I'm going to send mine out this week or I will keep buying more and more stuff, LOL. I my box I have to send in has gone up a size or two, lol._

 
OHHH whittt8...I'm so excited...Hope it fits in my mailbox!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 24, 2008)

Tish, ur effing hilarious.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Tish, ur effing hilarious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How boring would this thread be without us...no one is hinting...or anything...uggghhhh


----------



## carandru (Nov 24, 2008)

Dang, are we supposed to hint?  I don't want to give anything away until I mail mine :-(.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah, I thought by "hints" they meant, hints as to what u wanted...not hints as to who picked ur name, lol. But maybe Im wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to keep it a secret. Im not even close to being done though. U guys are scaring me with this whole "my package wont fit in the mailbox" stuff...I dont want to disappoint my elfie.


----------



## Shenanigans (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I want to keep it a secret. Im not even close to being done though. U guys are scaring me with this whole "my package wont fit in the mailbox" stuff...I dont want to disappoint my elfie._

 
Eek!  I'm feeling the same way.  *puts more chocolate in the box*


----------



## Willa (Nov 24, 2008)

About the hints, I think Tish is just joking around

I guess about the gift size, you go with what you can give. My package wont fit in a normal mail box that's for sure, but it doesnt mean I spent my whole paycheck on it


----------



## ClareBear86 (Nov 25, 2008)

mines huge lol 

but i havent spent my whole paycheck on it either....

i just cant stop buying!!! lol


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 25, 2008)

Im almost done with mine!!!

Now that I have a lot of stuff together, Im wondering how Im gonna mail it, too


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

^^^ I got a big box in the mail today and I was so excited.....I was like yeah from my Secret Santa!! Uggghhh It was just Leather Bible Covers my Mom had sent me


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 25, 2008)

Ohhhhh snap Tish. Ur killing me!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

^^^Not sure why I even thought it was from My SS ...especially when you just said you hadn't mailed it yet


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 25, 2008)

My mom said "rebecca u got a package" and I said hmmm, I wonder if its my secret santa package, but I dont think u mailed urs either, rite Tish?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

Nope...Mine is not mailed...But it's ready...But it is not addressed to no Rebecca in New Jooorsey  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Get over yourself BECCA..everything is not always about YOU!!!


----------



## maclove1 (Nov 25, 2008)

i would see this tread ,now afther the deadline .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mabynext time .


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

^^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Someone else who could have had my name! Pay attention next time people


----------



## maclove1 (Nov 25, 2008)

rofl,i will.


----------



## laguayaca (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ I got a big box in the mail today and I was so excited.....I was like yeah from my Secret Santa!! Uggghhh It was just Leather Bible Covers my Mom had sent me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
LOL you're crakin me up you've defenitely spiced up this thread!

I will be mailing mine this weekend I hope my elfs not disappinted I've tried to put together little things here and there...and I hope she likes it as I am sending it with lots of luv!


----------



## carandru (Nov 25, 2008)

I can't wait to mail mine out!  I FINALLY got my last items so now all I have to do is make it look all pretty, box it up, and send it on it's way.  I hope my elf likes her goodies... and no it's not you Tish
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... or is it?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_I can't wait to mail mine out! I FINALLY got my last items so now all I have to do is make it look all pretty, box it up, and send it on it's way. I hope my elf likes her goodies... and no it's not you Tish
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... or is it?_

 

Yeah whatever!! I know I will love everything...No need for fancy packaging...send away!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_LOL you're crakin me up you've defenitely spiced up this thread!

I will be mailing mine this weekend I hope my elfs not disappinted I've tried to put together little things here and there...and I hope she likes it as I am sending it with lots of luv!_

 

It's the thought that counts...I'm sure I will love it!! Or I will let you know


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 25, 2008)

I cant wait to find out who "actually" does have Tish! haha! I havent even started on my gift yet! Yes, I know! BAD SANTA! haha


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_I cant wait to find out who "actually" does have Tish! haha! I havent even started on my gift yet! Yes, I know! BAD SANTA! haha_

 





WHat tha!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  You mean I have to wait forever to get my package from you!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







   You are breaking the Tish


----------



## CosmePro (Nov 25, 2008)

I am sooooo bummed I missed this...


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CosmePro* 

 
_I am sooooo bummed I missed this...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too... I am sure you would have had my name too....I hope yall know Peacelover entered my name 25 times


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 26, 2008)

well... I am done shopping (I think!) and will pack up my secret santa gift to mail out tomorrow....

I hope my elf likes what I got!  I really struggled to think about it as I didnt want to send anything fragile or candies as it's going international...


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_well... I am done shopping (I think!) and will pack up my secret santa gift to mail out tomorrow....

I hope my elf likes what I got! I really struggled to think about it as I didnt want to send anything fragile or candies as it's going international..._

 
MrsMay.....I'm sure I will love what ever you sent me....I'm not greedy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll keep an eye out for it


----------



## Willa (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok now, Peacelover give me Tish's adress so I can send her something too!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Whatever!! You know you have me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now ya'll see what my poor husband has to deal with...He just doesn't fight it anymore and just hands over the Credit Card!


----------



## mtrimier (Nov 26, 2008)

i mailed mine out today and feel bad because i couldn't get all that i originally wanted to get. 

(i know that sounds retarded, but it bothered me.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hopefully my elf will like it. not much, but i tried to get things she wanted.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mtrimier* 

 
_i mailed mine out today and feel bad because i couldn't get all that i originally wanted to get. 

(i know that sounds retarded, but it bothered me.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hopefully my elf will like it. not much, but i tried to get things she wanted._

 
I'll love it!!!


----------



## mtrimier (Nov 26, 2008)

sickness! 

I don't know Tish, you might not like it. I have the receipts though!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^^


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm almost ready to send my package out, I have one more thing to do this weekend, but it's going out on Monday!

Tish, you better watch for my package!  LOL


----------



## ClareBear86 (Nov 26, 2008)

im sending mine on friday... im dreading what the postage cost will be!!!


----------



## Willa (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClareBear86* 

 
_im sending mine on friday... im dreading what the postage cost will be!!!_

 
Yeah me too...
I'm sending it tomorrow


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_I'm almost ready to send my package out, I have one more thing to do this weekend, but it's going out on Monday!

Tish, you better watch for my package! LOL_

 
Girl I will be checking for it daily!!! Yeahhhh!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClareBear86* 

 
_im sending mine on friday... im dreading what the postage cost will be!!!_

 
Don't worry postage fees are no object when it comes to my gifts!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Yeah me too...
I'm sending it tomorrow



_

 
Same thing I said to Clare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You ladies are to good to me...I know I won't be disappointed


----------



## Willa (Nov 26, 2008)

Tish, I love you


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

^^ You know I love you Back!!!


----------



## Willa (Nov 27, 2008)

Shipment done!

Stupid Canada post on strike
I hope my elf will recieve it before christmas


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 27, 2008)

^^^ Uggghhh I better!!


----------



## Willa (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 27, 2008)

^^^ Love You ^^^


----------



## Willa (Nov 27, 2008)

Love you too


----------



## ClareBear86 (Nov 28, 2008)

mines went this morning to


----------



## ClareBear86 (Nov 28, 2008)

tish i actually sent ur parcel this morning 2


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

Clare I send yours this morning too!! Just got back from the post office !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also mailed my Elf's gift today too!! Got all that mailing over with Yeah


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm sooo jealous! I haven't even figured out what to buy my elf.... I wanted to do a little of this and a little of that not just MAC but other brands as well but I don't know if she'll like it.....what  do you guys think???


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

^^^ I say look at there list and see what he/she wants....They are a better judge of what they want than our guesses...I personally like a little of this or a little of that but of things that I actually need or want ...But I swap with a lot of people too.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 28, 2008)

Ill probably mail Tish's out Monday.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Ill probably mail Tish's out Monday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thats what I'm talking about girl!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















  I know you have me!! Not buying the reverse physc bit


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClareBear86* 

 
_tish i actually sent ur parcel this morning 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You should have just mailed it with my Secret Santa gift!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 28, 2008)

Somebody (TISH) I ain't sayin no names (TISH) is really cuttin up on this thread....how bout everybody send her something...LOL


----------



## Willa (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_I'm sooo jealous! I haven't even figured out what to buy my elf.... I wanted to do a little of this and a little of that not just MAC but other brands as well but I don't know if she'll like it.....what  do you guys think???_

 
You can take a look if the person posted in the haul or traincase section and see what she has/love.


----------



## Holly (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Shipment done!

Stupid Canada post on strike
I hope my elf will recieve it before christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Aw no they're on strike? :/ I gotta send mine today or tomorrow (I just got back into town)


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_Somebody (TISH) I ain't sayin no names (TISH) is really cuttin up on this thread....how bout everybody send her something...LOL_

 

I think that is a great idea...Just say'in


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 28, 2008)

I bet you do....


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

^^^ Hater!! ^^^


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 28, 2008)

You too silly! I know I don't have your name and you got me over here thinkin "am I SUPPOSE" to be getting her something??? stop playing mind games whoodini....


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

LOL...you are the ONLY person that I know for sure doesn't have me!! Everyone else is free game for trying to find out!!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 28, 2008)

So Cruel....but hilariously funny...


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Nov 28, 2008)

I feel so bad, I'm a poor student. I got little things my elf said they'd really like but I feel that it looks a bit bad as I couldn't afford to buy much.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

^^^ Everyone has to buy what they can afford...I think the excitement is more of just receiving a surprise gift


----------



## Holly (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Everyone has to buy what they can afford...I think the excitement is more of just receiving a surprise gift_

 
So true


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Nov 28, 2008)

Well I put a lot of time and searching for little things. So I hope it'll all be ok.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lily_Lyla* 

 
_I feel so bad, I'm a poor student. I got little things my elf said they'd really like but I feel that it looks a bit bad as I couldn't afford to buy much._

 

For ANYONE on this board to go out of their way to get someone else something is a gift in itself.... it truly is the thought that counts, at least you participated....you never know what you consider to be very small may be the one thing that changes some elses day or outlook... stop thinkin that way it'll only make you feel bad. i'm sure that the person who recieves your gift will appreciate it very much...


----------



## ClareBear86 (Nov 28, 2008)

omg.... my postage cost was unbelieveable... i wont say how much cause then my elf will know who i am but omg.....

damn me for having a big box (this doesnt mean i spent a fortune)


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClareBear86* 

 
_omg.... my postage cost was unbelieveable... i wont say how much cause then my elf will know who i am but omg.....

damn me for having a big box (this doesnt mean i spent a fortune)_

 

ClareBear are you MY Santa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




????  hmmmmm..... now yall got me actin like Tish
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...at first I wasn't concerned now I'm all anxious.....


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClareBear86* 

 
_omg.... my postage cost was unbelieveable... i wont say how much cause then my elf will know who i am but omg.....

damn me for having a big box (this doesnt mean i spent a fortune)_

 
Well don't feel bad mine was crazy shipping to you and you are not even my Elf...You need to MOVE!!


----------



## Willa (Nov 28, 2008)

Holly : yes they are on strike, you can see the details on canada post's site. Its not all the employees tho, but it makes a difference. I've read in the journal that a shipment that usually takes 3 days can take more than a week or two






Didnt cost me too much, I'm happy because I tought (sp?) it would cost me about 50$


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

^^^^ If it had cost that much I would have thought you were sending me Boots ....Heavy Boots....


----------



## Willa (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah, boots filled with candies and goodies in it


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 29, 2008)

OH My


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm almost dreading going to the post office on Monday (we are a day in front of you guys - it's Saturday today), as I know my parcel is kinda heavy and it's being shipped international...

I'm hoping my elf likes her gift... I've included one item from her wishlist along with some local things (newspaper, gossip magazines etc) so they can see what is going on in a different country 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hopefully they like that kinda stuff!


----------



## ClareBear86 (Nov 29, 2008)

my shipping was crazy honestly,... like nearly $40 

unbelieveable, but hay aslong as my elf likes my prezzies im not fussed, i also included other things not just cosmetics


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClareBear86* 

 
_my shipping was crazy honestly,... like nearly $40 

unbelieveable, but hay aslong as my elf likes my prezzies im not fussed, i also included other things not just cosmetics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

Ouch!!! Girl you were a good Secret Santa!! I'm sure they will love it!!! You're so sweet!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I'm almost dreading going to the post office on Monday (we are a day in front of you guys - it's Saturday today), as I know my parcel is kinda heavy and it's being shipped international...

I'm hoping my elf likes her gift... I've included one item from her wishlist along with some local things (newspaper, gossip magazines etc) so they can see what is going on in a different country 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully they like that kinda stuff!_

 

Cool!!! That sounds awesome!!! I think all girls like that kind of stuff...I think!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 1, 2008)

I really hope my elf likes her gift


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I really hope my elf likes her gift 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
OOOh Chad...as long as you didn't send me Miss Dynamite...I'm good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



because I know you have me....


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 1, 2008)

I do have you I do!!!

Or do I?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 1, 2008)

You know you do!!! Everyone does!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I rigged it!!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 2, 2008)

You'd _like_ to think that


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_





 You'd like to think that_

 
Hey don't spoil my all about me time


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 2, 2008)

I was talking to peacelover and she told me there was an odd number of entries so you didn't get anyone :3


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 2, 2008)

Boyyy... you know I will tear this damn thread up.....Stop playin'


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 2, 2008)

Besides...I know Holly has me!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 2, 2008)

and that you are made of poop

o:<


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 2, 2008)

Shush!! Uggghhh Grrrrr


----------



## SuSana (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok you guys are cracking me up and making me sad that I procrastinated about joining in on this.  

Are you all going to say who had who in the end?


----------



## mochabean (Dec 2, 2008)

I just wanted to post that I sent out my package to my elf. Hope my elf likes her present!!! 

Also, I received my package from my Secret Santa today. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU so much to my "Secret Santa" (whoever you are). I absolutely love every single item you gave me. THANK YOU!!!! 

Question . . . are we allowed to post pictures of what we got??? I wanted to post a picture of the pkg I received, but I don't know if we should or if people don't care. Let me know!


----------



## Holly (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mochabean* 

 
_I just wanted to post that I sent out my package to my elf. Hope my elf likes her present!!! 

Also, I received my package from my Secret Santa today. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU so much to my "Secret Santa" (whoever you are). I absolutely love every single item you gave me. THANK YOU!!!! 

Question . . . are we allowed to post pictures of what we got??? I wanted to post a picture of the pkg I received, but I don't know if we should or if people don't care. Let me know!_

 
I would do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanna see!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 2, 2008)

^^ I agree!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mochabean* 

 
_I just wanted to post that I sent out my package to my elf. Hope my elf likes her present!!! 

Also, I received my package from my Secret Santa today. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU so much to my "Secret Santa" (whoever you are). I absolutely love every single item you gave me. THANK YOU!!!! 

Question . . . are we allowed to post pictures of what we got??? I wanted to post a picture of the pkg I received, but I don't know if we should or if people don't care. Let me know!_

 
I wanna see...please post!! I wanna see the package that was meant for me!!!


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 2, 2008)

do it do it do it.

if i get a package i'll post pics too.


----------



## carandru (Dec 2, 2008)

I sent my package out yesterday. Yayyy!!!  I will hopefully have a very happy elf by the end of this week


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 2, 2008)

post pictures!!!!!!!!!

Im mailing mine tomorrow


----------



## ClareBear86 (Dec 2, 2008)

oooooooooooo im so excited to see pictures


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 2, 2008)

yep she has been teasing us all day!!


----------



## Holly (Dec 3, 2008)

Sent my package


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Holly....I will look out for it....


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Ok you guys are cracking me up and making me sad that I procrastinated about joining in on this. 

Are you all going to say who had who in the end?_

 
I hope so!! If not it would be no fun!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm being so lazy I needa wrap my gift and send it.

Unfortunately for you Tish, you may not get your gift for a while


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thats okay...Holly sent mine today....


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes everyone should post what they got! How fun! Ok no more playing Im shipping out tomarrow! People are already receving! Ekkk!! <grabs the wrapping paper and runs off>


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 3, 2008)

I finally got off my butt and shipped mine out today... the post office said 7-10 days so my elf should get hers before Christmas


----------



## mochabean (Dec 3, 2008)

HI guys! I'm so sorry I didn't reply to my post! Work has been CRAZY busy!!!! 

Anyway, I've finally taken photos of my package that my Secret Santa sent to me. Am I the very first person to receive their stuff????? I feel weird being the only one getting their stuff first! LOL! Oh well!

In my package, I received the following: 

i.d. bare Vitamins Skin rev-er upper
Lancome Juicy Wear Sheer
Nyx Lipgloss Frosteed Beige
Nyx Lipgloss Lilac Field
Nyx Lipliner Natural
Nyx Eyeshadow Rust
Nyx Eyeshadow Mocha
Mac Pigment Samples- Teal, Vanilla, Silver Fog
Mac Lipstick Pretty Please 
Mac Emanuel Ungara Beauty Powder Flower Mist Dew
Cute White Cosmetic Bag

I really do love every single item, especially all the NYX stuff (since I can't get any here where I live). And getting the MAC lippie and beauty powder was such a sweet surprise! Thank you "Secret Santa" whoever you are. I am going to re-wrap my gifts and stick them under the tree and be a "good girl" and not use them till Christmas time. It'll be hard . . . but I want to wait until then. I know . . . I'm weird like that! 

So now . . . . every one else who has received their Secret Santa package, please share what you guys received!!!!!


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 3, 2008)

Shipped mine yesterday phewww....finally it's off and away! I just wish I could have done more but tell you what being a newlywed sure takes a toll on the pocket LOL ...my dear elf forgive me i'm a Poo' Poor Santa this year!

But if I was you I would be stoked to receive it! Wonder what's in there?

Imma be a good girl and place my package under the tree when I receive it and wait till Christmas!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mochabean* 

 
_HI guys! I'm so sorry I didn't reply to my post! Work has been CRAZY busy!!!! 

Anyway, I've finally taken photos of my package that my Secret Santa sent to me. Am I the very first person to receive their stuff????? I feel weird being the only one getting their stuff first! LOL! Oh well!

In my package, I received the following: 

i.d. bare Vitamins Skin rev-er upper
Lancome Juicy Wear Sheer
Nyx Lipgloss Frosteed Beige
Nyx Lipgloss Lilac Field
Nyx Lipliner Natural
Nyx Eyeshadow Rust
Nyx Eyeshadow Mocha
Mac Pigment Samples- Teal, Vanilla, Silver Fog
Mac Lipstick Pretty Please 
Mac Emanuel Ungara Beauty Powder Flower Mist Dew
Cute White Cosmetic Bag

I really do love every single item, especially all the NYX stuff (since I can't get any here where I live). And getting the MAC lippie and beauty powder was such a sweet surprise! Thank you "Secret Santa" whoever you are. I am going to re-wrap my gifts and stick them under the tree and be a "good girl" and not use them till Christmas time. It'll be hard . . . but I want to wait until then. I know . . . I'm weird like that! 

So now . . . . every one else who has received their Secret Santa package, please share what you guys received!!!!!_

 

WOW!!! You got some great stuff!!! Enjoy!!! I'm sure this package was meant for me but I guess you can keep it!!!


----------



## Willa (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I was talking to peacelover and she told me there was an odd number of entries so you didn't get anyone :3_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_WOW!!! You got some great stuff!!! Enjoy!!! I'm sure this package was meant for me but I guess you can keep it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Thank you for making me laugh
Can't wait to recieve my package


----------



## ClareBear86 (Dec 3, 2008)

im so excited about mine!!

everytime the postie comes i sit there hoping hes bringing it haha

i bet my santa hasnt even sent mine out yet


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

My dh is ready too...He said everytime I don't get something in the mail it costs him...GOD I am so glad the sad, disappointed face still works on him! Wonder how long this will last...I better stock up in case he gets over it soon!


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 3, 2008)

hmmm....my elf should have got theirs by now. (unless i totally screwed up the postage on it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

i wooonnderrr.....

(Tish did you get it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do want to send you something, though. Don't ask me why.)


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hell no! Get to tracking! I think everyone should be tracking right about now!!!  I'm sure I shoud have received at least 10 packages or so by now UGGHJHHHH


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mtrimier* 

 
_ 
(Tish did you get it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do want to send you something, though. Don't ask me why.)_

 
Shut up!! too funny!! Maybe it's My I'll work for SS Gifts sign that I have been holding up since this thread started


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 3, 2008)

i do want to send you something. i think you are a nice person.

and i shake my fist at the USPS and do this too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(well i would if I could find my rolling pin.)


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

LOL....thats for the thought girl!! Yeah they are something at the old Postal service! I mailed a package to GA on Saturday morning ...it got there on Monday...the package I sent to GA on Friday has yet to arrive...Go figure!! Same size...same method of shipment!


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 3, 2008)

I just know if I happen to hear of any well made up postal employees on the news for mail fraud, I will be on a plane with a can of whoop ass...and a rolling pin. ('cause I remember where they are in the kitchen now!)


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## carandru (Dec 3, 2008)

Yayyy... my package was delivered . Now, I just have to wait for my elf to tell me she actually got it and that my box isn't sitting at some other's person's house :-(.

(Tish have you gotten the mail today? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

No...But I swear I just sent my husband to the mail center!! He should be back with my package in about 10 mins!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Yayyy... my package was delivered . Now, I just have to wait for my elf to tell me she actually got it and that my box isn't sitting at some other's person's house :-(.

(Tish have you gotten the mail today? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
Something is horribly wrong here!!! My husband just back from the post office and there was not a package there for me from any of you, SAID mailer scrubs!!! The only thing I had was something from by bff Chrys ...Ya'll better figure out what the happenins izzzz


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 3, 2008)

heeee! mailer scrubs!

queue the video!

YouTube - No Scrubs


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Secret SANTA SCRUBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mtrimier* 

 
_hmmm....my elf should have got theirs by now. (unless i totally screwed up the postage on it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

i wooonnderrr.....

(Tish did you get it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do want to send you something, though. Don't ask me why.)_

 
 I know huh! She is making me want to send her something too! Tish! Just go ahead and post your address and let the presents start coming!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

^^^^


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thats okay Ladies...Poor me is gonna win the GOLD prize from Specktra!! Eat your Scrub Hearts out!


----------



## Willa (Dec 3, 2008)

I haven't checked my mailbox today...
But I have to go outside, it's freezing right now (-5 c) and I'm in my pyjama. I guess I'll have to wait for my man because he always checks out the mail 

Tish, I better get my present today


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

^^^^ I know men love getting the mail...My Mom always saiys to me..."I think your Dad gets a orgasm everytime he gets to check the mail" LOL


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^^ I know men love getting the mail...My Mom always saiys to me..."I think your Dad gets a orgasm everytime he gets to check the mail" LOL_

 





 that made me laugh so hard


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 4, 2008)

I have two gifts waiting in front of me for two people to be shipped monday morning

two gifts whatwhat

you'll have to wait to find out 8D


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey hey hey! I got my package! My SS was.........carandru!! Haha I totally didnt expect it so soon, and u did a good job not giving away any hints! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got a bunch of goodies! Lots of samples, pigments, etc. A MAC quad! An eyeshadow palette, yummy soap and lotion, EXPENSIVE PINK eyeshadow (ive wanted it for soooo long) and lots of candy for my sweet tooth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it all! The box was so heavy, I wasnt even expecting it! I cant wait to tell my mom all the stuff I got and show her (shes been going thru this whole thing with me lol)

Thank you so much carandru, and thanks so much to peacelover18 for setting this entire thing up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







My elfs package goes out tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

^^^ Ok are we telling who our SS person is if we know!!! 

Post some pictures CantAffordMac...!!! You know *WE* are nosey !!!


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 4, 2008)

yes we are.

i didn't put my name on the note in my elf's envelope.


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 4, 2008)

I was hoping my elf didn't open it till Christmas I think I put my name on it LOL I'm slow


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mtrimier* 

 
_yes we are.

i didn't put my name on the note in my elf's envelope. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yes we are telling or yes we are nosey ??? Or both


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 4, 2008)

^^^
both! (well I am)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_I was hoping my elf didn't open it till Christmas I think I put my name on it LOL I'm slow_

 
you're not slow. i just want my elf to have to ask who sent what, so they can then flame war/hate me appropriately.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

So if a Elf receives a gift and has no idea who it is from...what do they or I do ?? Ask...or does the SS just fess up ... This is my 1st SS so sorry but I am kind of clueless


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_I was hoping my elf didn't open it till Christmas I think I put my name on it LOL I'm slow_

 

Not slow at all...
Just Not SSS (Secret Santa Smart)  or TED (Totally Elf Dumb) ...like me!! LOL


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 4, 2008)

peacelover18 said that the names would be revealed eventually, but if i get something and it has no name i will do an academy speech..."i'd like to that my secret santa for making this possible. without you i wouldn't have x, y, z. shouts out to the sweet baby Jesus and my gran! PEACE!"

(yes that is how I actually talk. in and outside of my head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL ...Ok I will keep mine a secret and let my ELF try and figure it out .....


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Not slow at all...
Just Not SSS (Secret Santa Smart)  or TED (Totally Elf Dumb) ...like me!! LOL_

 





 you're so funny! Perhaps next year you can train us to be SSS and be extra sneaky!


----------



## carandru (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm going to go w/ both 

And I put my name in mine (OBVIOUSLY) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's the way I've always done secret santa, plus I am so totally paranoid about stuff getting lost in the mail.

Good thing my elf liked her goodies though, or else she would have known immediately who to hate.  I always prefer to postpone any dislike of me, lol.

P.S. Tish I can't wait till you get your package(s).  You will have to post pics so we can see what you got from every one of your SS's.


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 4, 2008)

I kinda wish we gave eachother gifts all the time LOL I just love getting packages in the mail! We should have secret penpals that send eachother notes and little things through out the year...LOL


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 4, 2008)

Idono about secret penpals, but a not so secret penpal idea sounds so fun! XD


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Idono about secret penpals, but a not so secret penpal idea sounds so fun! XD_

 
Oh yeah I agree now that I think about it!





We should do it!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a few friends on here that I do that with.....

I love it!! I have one sweetie that is Intl  and she loves candies from here and then a few here in the US that I will see their wishlist and send them something just because I see it at the CCO ... It's so fun!! 

I know another site that used to do something like this...it wasn't a makeup site but they sent each other a small gift once a month...or if they knew they were going thru a rough time...

Maybe we should all start a private PM of addresses and randomly send people stuff when we want to or when they are having a rough time...

They will know who it's from...But they want know they are getting anything until they go to the mail and there it is ...Such a great surprise


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 4, 2008)

How about we adopt our elfs?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

^^^ yeah!!! I'm in....

I can tell you right now....I have three Greedy step-kids I am not adopting a third one of those!!  Just a sweet Elf with reasonable wants ... Just say'n


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 4, 2008)

Well it's def optional and I'm willing to adopt my elf


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 4, 2008)

hmmm...

i will have to think about this adoption thing.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

I agree...I think I would just prefer  swap partners....Or Penpals...


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 4, 2008)

Maybe tish and I will adopt eachother LOL I've grown quite fond of her she always makes me crack up!


----------



## Willa (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah I've seen that on another board (body and bath homemade products). The girls collect samples here and there, and once every month they send each other little gifts.

I guess this has to be based on trust...
I mean, someone out of the blue can't really participate anyway


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

^^Thats cool...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  since it seems we are the only ones playing anyway  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...But I know MrsRjizzle and Clarebear will want to play....


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Yeah I've seen that on another board (body and bath homemade products). The girls collect samples here and there, and once every month they send each other little gifts.

I guess this has to be based on trust...
I mean, someone out of the blue can't really participate anyway_

 
TRUE!! I think I am comfortable with the people I post with on a regular basis


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 4, 2008)

So so far that makes 6 of us right I'm excited!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_ 
P.S. Tish I can't wait till you get your package(s). You will have to post pics so we can see what you got from every one of your SS's._

 


I totally am disliking you RIGHT NOW!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TOTALLY!!!


----------



## carandru (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I totally am disliking you RIGHT NOW!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TOTALLY!!!_

 









.... Awww.  You should PM all of us your address.  I'll send you something


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_









.... Awww. You should PM all of us your address. I'll send you something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You already sent my package to someone else!! Grouch!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No really you were a great SS...Great gifts!! 

Lets start our monthly penpal group and then we can all get a little swap something...doesn't have to be MAC...B&BW, VS, Candles, Books, Samples etc....Just a little something to say Hey thought you might like this...I have all sorts of unopened new MAC stuff and others that is not my thing but too lazy to list it on a sale thread.


----------



## Shenanigans (Dec 4, 2008)

A head's up for whoever got me - I'm going out of town for 2 weeks on Dec 17, so if it's not here before then, I might not know if I get your package until I get back in January.  (Although my roomie checks the mail, and she's nosey enough to be all "Heyyyy, there's a box here... want me to open it??" LOL  Answer - HELLZ NO!!!)


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

^^^ I think you were the odd number Officer Jenny was speaking of...No one has you...Sorry, Have a good trip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just kidding...Hopefully your SS will have it there soon!


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You already sent my package to someone else!! Grouch!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No really you were a great SS...Great gifts!! 

Lets start our monthly penpal group and then we can all get a little swap something...doesn't have to be MAC...B&BW, VS, Candles, Books, Samples etc....Just a little something to say Hey thought you might like this...I have all sorts of unopened new MAC stuff and others that is not my thing but too lazy to list it on a sale thread._

 
I vote your our penpal president we should start it on January


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

Gladly...since I am a SAHM and work from Home ..Everyone send me the list of who want to participate, thier likes, dislikes etc and I will get it all typed up...


----------



## Holly (Dec 4, 2008)

I really like the idea of swap partner/penpals!


----------



## Willa (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_I really like the idea of swap partner/penpals!_

 
Yeah me too
How can we start this?
We should start another thread I guess


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Yeah me too
How can we start this?
We should start another thread I guess 



_

 

True...You can start one...But I think people should be able to pick who they want to pen/swap/pal with...based on who they are comfortable with...Just being honest


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok We can adopt our elf's but Tish's hands are FULL!! she has ME, Her baby, her DH, and her step-kids, along with my 2.....She can't handle anymore...LOL


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_Maybe tish and I will adopt eachother LOL I've grown quite fond of her she always makes me crack up!_

 






Sorry sweetness! Tish is TAKEN!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She's my BFF and you can't be tryna get it on the gig


----------



## carandru (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_True...You can start one...But I think people should be able to pick who they want to pen/swap/pal with...based on who they are comfortable with...Just being honest_

 
Maybe we can set it up so that each participants posts a list of likes,dislikes, or anything else they would want their penpal to know.  And then based on those, we would pick our top 3-5 people to pair up with and PM that to the person in charge. Then, the person in charge (eyeing you Tish) would pair people up based upon their choices.  I hope that wouldn't leave anyone w/ a partner or someone they feel uncomfortable with.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_





Sorry sweetness! Tish is TAKEN!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She's my BFF and you can't be tryna get it on the gig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 











  Have ya'll seen the size of my A%%$$ lately...there is more than enough of me to spread around and then some...My first gift will be a slice of that!! Yep I bet ya'll all running now!!!  Scattering like roaches !!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Maybe we can set it up so that each participants posts a list of likes,dislikes, or anything else they would want their penpal to know. And then based on those, we would pick our top 3-5 people to pair up with and PM that to the person in charge. Then, the person in charge (eyeing you Tish) would pair people up based upon their choices. I hope that wouldn't leave anyone w/ a partner or someone they feel uncomfortable with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thatz Kool...and I will not pair up  and try to pick a special person to send something to once a month!! That way I am completely non-bias!


----------



## SuSana (Dec 4, 2008)

I think there was another thread on this, a pen pal thread or something, but I wanna do it!


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 4, 2008)

So we will start post and choose our Pal right out of the posts


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_











  Have ya'll seen the size of my A%%$$ lately...there is more than enough of me to spread around and then some...My first gift will be a slice of that!! Yep I bet ya'll all running now!!!  Scattering like roaches !!!_


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

*laguayaca *

You sneaky RAT!!!! I love you!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG...I was going to go buy a Blush Palette in the morning....OMG!!! 

I love everything...I will post a picture later!!! Thank you!! Thanks for being a SSS


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^Thats cool... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 since it seems we are the only ones playing anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...But I know MrsRjizzle and Clarebear will want to play...._

 
You know it Girl! Count me in!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_True...You can start one...But I think people should be able to pick who they want to pen/swap/pal with...based on who they are comfortable with...Just being honest_

 
I agree. Opening it up to be a new thread or a large group might take the fun from it. What if  people deceide they dont want to do it anymore, then someone is dissapointed....Also, you definitly you want to feel like its someone you can trust. Especially since its an ongoing thing! Plus you want it to be someone you have same interests/ likes,etc. Other wise they wouldnt be as fun to shop for! It might be fun to rotate among a small group as well....

Na'da Mean?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

My Secret Santa Stuff!! Love it all!







Mac Pro Blush Palette
Mac Paint Pot - Cash Flow
Fafi Fun "N" Sexy Lipstick
# Lola Shadow pots
Loose Dust Powder 
Golden Olive Piggie Sample 
Moroccan Piggie Sample
Sky Blue Piiie Sample
NYX Pigment Purple Metallic Eyeliner

I love my stuff!!! Thank you!! Thank you!! I love my Secret Santa!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_





Sorry sweetness! Tish is TAKEN!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She's my BFF and you can't be tryna get it on the gig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think we all could end up in catfight for Tish! 

Do we rock paper scissors or flip a coin?, jk

Tish! your so loved!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_I think we all could end up in catfight for Tish! 

Do we rock paper scissors or flip a coin?, jk

Tish! your so loved!_

 

Ahhh Not as much as I Wuvvvvv you guys!!


----------



## Willa (Dec 4, 2008)

Oulala!!!
Those are nice things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---> Gone checking the mailbox!


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_*laguayaca *

You sneaky RAT!!!! I love you!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_

 





Woohoo! Glad you loved it! I love you too darling!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 5, 2008)

I received my secret santa gift today!!!!!!!!!!

When I arrived at work this morning there was a big box on my desk waiting to be opened... before I go on to say what I received, I would like to say a HUGE THANK YOU to whoever was my secret santa, as I received soooo many goodies!











I received:
Plush reindeer (isnt he Gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Magnetic photo frame
Candle
15 pan palette
UD Pina Colada Body Balm
UD Pina Colada Shot-o-gloss
UD cream eyeshadows in Foxxy and Knee-High
UD eyeshadow in Last Call
UD Lip Balm
VERY generous pigment samples in the following colours:
Jardin Aires
Steel Blue
Violet
Mega-rich
Dusty Coral
Kelly Green
Teal
Off The Radar
Golden Lemon
Revved Up
Copperbeam
Ruby Red
Old Gold
Royal Flush
Sunpepper
Helium
White Gold
Gilded Green
Bell Bottom Blue
Bright Fuschia

Everything was wrapped in hot pink tissue paper held together with Hello Kitty stickers... I swear I must have been allocated the best secret santa ever!!! Please own up to let me know who you are - I love you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (all I know right now is that it came from the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I received my secret santa gift today!!!!!!!!!!

When I arrived at work this morning there was a big box on my desk waiting to be opened... before I go on to say what I received, I would like to say a HUGE THANK YOU to whoever was my secret santa, as I received soooo many goodies!











I received:
Plush reindeer (isnt he Gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Magnetic photo frame
Candle
15 pan palette
UD Pina Colada Body Balm
UD Pina Colada Shot-o-gloss
UD cream eyeshadows in Foxxy and Knee-High
UD eyeshadow in Last Call
UD Lip Balm
VERY generous pigment samples in the following colours:
Jardin Aires
Steel Blue
Violet
Mega-rich
Dusty Coral
Kelly Green
Teal
Off The Radar
Golden Lemon
Revved Up
Copperbeam
Ruby Red
Old Gold
Royal Flush
Sunpepper
Helium
White Gold
Gilded Green
Bell Bottom Blue
Bright Fuschia

Everything was wrapped in hot pink tissue paper held together with Hello Kitty stickers... I swear I must have been allocated the best secret santa ever!!! Please own up to let me know who you are - I love you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (all I know right now is that it came from the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 

WHOWWWZAA!!! what a great surprise ... I know who sent that!! I won;t tell but I know I know!!! She is so great!!! You are in Piggie Heaven!!!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 5, 2008)

OOH!!! I'm getting SOOOO Jealous!!! I hope my SS is as sweet as the ones you guys got! LOL!!! I'm excited and it's my birthday this weekend too!!! WHOOO I CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 5, 2008)

Girl I think you got Santa himself...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









That's awesome!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I received my secret santa gift today!!!!!!!!!!

When I arrived at work this morning there was a big box on my desk waiting to be opened... before I go on to say what I received, I would like to say a HUGE THANK YOU to whoever was my secret santa, as I received soooo many goodies!











I received:
Plush reindeer (isnt he Gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Magnetic photo frame
Candle
15 pan palette
UD Pina Colada Body Balm
UD Pina Colada Shot-o-gloss
UD cream eyeshadows in Foxxy and Knee-High
UD eyeshadow in Last Call
UD Lip Balm
VERY generous pigment samples in the following colours:
Jardin Aires
Steel Blue
Violet
Mega-rich
Dusty Coral
Kelly Green
Teal
Off The Radar
Golden Lemon
Revved Up
Copperbeam
Ruby Red
Old Gold
Royal Flush
Sunpepper
Helium
White Gold
Gilded Green
Bell Bottom Blue
Bright Fuschia

Everything was wrapped in hot pink tissue paper held together with Hello Kitty stickers... I swear I must have been allocated the best secret santa ever!!! Please own up to let me know who you are - I love you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (all I know right now is that it came from the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_WHOWWWZAA!!! what a great surprise ... I know who sent that!! I won;t tell but I know I know!!! She is so great!!! You are in Piggie Heaven!!!_

 
aw Tish, please give me a hint!!!  I have a sneaking suspicion who it was, but I could well be completely wrong!

Did you send that to me and get it redirected from the UK so I didnt think it was you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was seriously not expecting anything as fabulous as this... it has really made my day! (I would say week... but my wedding anniversary was this week and that would upset my hubby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_aw Tish, please give me a hint!!! I have a sneaking suspicion who it was, but I could well be completely wrong!

Did you send that to me and get it redirected from the UK so I didnt think it was you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was seriously not expecting anything as fabulous as this... it has really made my day! (I would say week... but my wedding anniversary was this week and that would upset my hubby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_


----------



## peacelover18 (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm so glad to see that some people are already receiving and loving their packages! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so naughty. I haven't even bought mine yet! I'm going to get everything tomorrow though, and hopefully I can send it out tomorrow as well. 



*Clarebear86*, I have a message for you from your Secret Santa but I can't PM you because your box is full. Will you PM me please?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

^^ Peacelover we thought you left us...Got the million dollars I sent you and moved to Barbados


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 5, 2008)

My gift is starting to feel inadequate. I needa go buy sample jars! >:c


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_My Secret Santa Stuff!! Love it all!






Mac Pro Blush Palette
Mac Paint Pot - Cash Flow
Fafi Fun "N" Sexy Lipstick
# Lola Shadow pots
Loose Dust Powder 
Golden Olive Piggie Sample 
Moroccan Piggie Sample
Sky Blue Piiie Sample
NYX Pigment Purple Metallic Eyeliner

I love my stuff!!! Thank you!! Thank you!! I love my Secret Santa!!_

 
Your Santa Rocks! Im so glad you got cash flow! Its my ALL TIME Favorite! 

Yippee for you!!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_WHOWWWZAA!!! what a great surprise ... I know who sent that!! I won;t tell but I know I know!!! She is so great!!! You are in Piggie Heaven!!!_

 
Speaking of.... Who's my Santa Tish. Do you know????? I havent even thought about it untill now. ....hmmmm....I have been so worried about getting MY Elfs gift together and shipped out..... Which I finally did today! Yeah for me! 

Oh Elfie, Whoever you are... Its on its way!


----------



## peacelover18 (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Peacelover we thought you left us...Got the million dollars I sent you and moved to Barbados_

 
That was the plan, but then I blew it all at the MAC store. 


Typical. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





No, really I've just been busy with exams, papers, and such. Still am too, but I've been keeping up with the thread, don't you worry.


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peacelover18* 

 
_That was the plan, but then I blew it all at the MAC store. 


Typical. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





No, really I've just been busy with exams, papers, and such. Still am too, but I've been keeping up with the thread, don't you worry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Peacelover, how did you ever keep up with all of Tish's posts in this thread?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Peacelover, how did you ever keep up with all of Tish's posts in this thread? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
She probably has her on ignore


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_She probably has her on ignore _

 





Sorry Tish


----------



## peacelover18 (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Peacelover, how did you ever keep up with all of Tish's posts in this thread? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Alcohol helps lmao. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was really funny watching her guess who was her Secret Santa when I knew all along.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_I kinda wish we gave eachother gifts all the time LOL I just love getting packages in the mail! We should have secret penpals that send eachother notes and little things through out the year...LOL_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I have a few friends on here that I do that with.....

I love it!! I have one sweetie that is Intl and she loves candies from here and then a few here in the US that I will see their wishlist and send them something just because I see it at the CCO ... It's so fun!! 

I know another site that used to do something like this...it wasn't a makeup site but they sent each other a small gift once a month...or if they knew they were going thru a rough time...

Maybe we should all start a private PM of addresses and randomly send people stuff when we want to or when they are having a rough time...

They will know who it's from...But they want know they are getting anything until they go to the mail and there it is ...Such a great surprise_

 
can we not make a separate thread starting up another one of these? I decided to participate in the last package pal thing and it was a nice idea, i got one package and sent 2 out, but it sucked because my person never PM me ever, we never really talked to eachother, she seemed uninterested....

i like this idea better and id like to participate.

Tish, u finally got ur package lmao. Yaaaaaaaaay

u guys got some great stuff. I cant post pictures because i dont have a camera, just a crappy cell phone.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_can we not make a separate thread starting up another one of these? I decided to participate in the last package pal thing and it was a nice idea, i got one package and sent 2 out, but it sucked because my person never PM me ever, we never really talked to eachother, she seemed uninterested....

i like this idea better and id like to participate.

Tish, u finally got ur package lmao. Yaaaaaaaaay

u guys got some great stuff. I cant post pictures because i dont have a camera, just a crappy cell phone._

 
I really really wanted to get into this thread on time, but by the time, I'd checked the first post, it was too late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Couldn't somethin like ^^^ be started ? I would really love to send people stuff n of course get it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... I really would love for this to happen ... Pl let me know if somethin is planned! M all up for it


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_Speaking of.... Who's my Santa Tish. Do you know????? I havent even thought about it untill now. ....hmmmm....I have been so worried about getting MY Elfs gift together and shipped out..... Which I finally did today! Yeah for me! 

Oh Elfie, Whoever you are... Its on its way!_

 

Heck no I don't know! I have my stuff I'm done with this thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I'm off to more fun threads!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_She probably has her on ignore _

 
Just FYI little dude...It's impossible for anyone to ignore me by any methods ...ask my husband!! Just not possible...


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 5, 2008)

^^^

sickness!


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Just FYI little dude...It's impossible for anyone to ignore me by any methods ...ask my husband!! Just not possible..._

 
hahaha thats funny! my hub would know exactly what yours does lol 
from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love ya


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 5, 2008)

haha tish team boobs my hub would want me to join lol


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 5, 2008)

If you guys do decide to do the penpal thing that was talked about like 3 pages ago, I want in!!! 

I was mad I missed this secret santa thing. It's so much fun buying things for other people and surprising them.


----------



## Shenanigans (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ I think you were the odd number Officer Jenny was speaking of...No one has you...Sorry, Have a good trip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just kidding...Hopefully your SS will have it there soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh snap, I totally knew it!  =P


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Heck no I don't know! I have my stuff I'm done with this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I'm off to more fun threads!!_

 
Typical. You get what you want and now your gone. My life story... jk


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_Typical. You get what you want and now your gone. My life story... jk
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ahh  nahhh cutie...I'll stick around to hit it one more time!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

ClareBear..... I LOVE you!!! Mean it!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you are enjoying your sweets!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Thank you so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I so wish you lived in the US so we could hang out!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 You are the sweetest person ever!!!!!


----------



## ClareBear86 (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_





ClareBear..... I LOVE you!!! Mean it!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you are enjoying your sweets!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Thank you so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I so wish you lived in the US so we could hang out!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 You are the sweetest person ever!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

awwwwwwwww i love you 2!!!!! haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have to say my diet went from bad to.... not existant today after going to the PO to pick up my sweeties!!!!

i wish i lived in the us 2, its much warmer and cheaper then here in smelly england!!!! But a better point though.. i might be coming over for a holiday soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!! You will have to take me shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanx so much for my sweets your amazing!!!


edit:

im soooooooooooo glad my elf liked her present!!! yay!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

You are welcome anytime!!! ^^^^

I knew it was You!!!!! I knew it!!!! 

I hope my Elf likes their's too!!!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClareBear86* 

 
_edit:

im soooooooooooo glad my elf liked her present!!! yay!!!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_ 
I knew it was You!!!!! I knew it!!!! 
_

 
*eyes you both off suspiciously*

ClareBear86... something you want to share? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (p.s.  if it was you I LOVE YOU!!!!!!)


----------



## ClareBear86 (Dec 6, 2008)

hahahah it was me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im glad u like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 7, 2008)

Aw can't wait till mine arrives ... The best gifts for last? I'm super excited LOL


----------



## Willa (Dec 7, 2008)

Me too can't wait!

I hope the person bought it...


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Dec 7, 2008)

Need to add a few more little bits then mine is already for sending =]


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_Aw can't wait till mine arrives ... The best gifts for last? I'm super excited LOL_

 
Doubt it! But you might be right because after seeing all the gifts that have been given I probably would have ripped my bag open to try and stuff more in!! Everyone was soooo generous!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Me too can't wait!

I hope the person bought it...





_

 
I know you are gonna be treated so well!! Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm sooo ready to get my gift
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I just want to remind "Santa" that I've been really "good" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







this year....LMAO


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_I'm sooo ready to get my gift
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I just want to remind "Santa" that I've been really "good" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







this year....LMAO
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you haven't sent your Elf yet...I bet they are super ready to...
I think everyone is ready after seeing all the goodies that have been posted! 

Have people got their stuff yet and not yet posted...I have only seen about 3-4 of us post


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_If you haven't sent your Elf yet...I bet they are super ready to...
I think everyone is ready after seeing all the goodies that have been posted! 

Have people got their stuff yet and not yet posted...I have only seen about 3-4 of us post_

 

Everyone is probably like me ....Procrastinating...Worrying about what to send their elves.I'm sending mine this weekend PRIORITY so my elf gets it no later than WED.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 7, 2008)

^^^Ok I will keep an eye out for it!!! Yeahhhh More gifts for me!!! Thanks Chrys!!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^Ok I will keep an eye out for it!!! Yeahhhh More gifts for me!!! Thanks Chrys!!_

 
I just bet you will!! LOL


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 7, 2008)

i haven't got anything and have no idea if my elf got theirs. they don't seem to post anymore. I had to get the "authorities" (peacelover18) to prod them to do the hint list. 

if they got it, fine. if not, it would have been returned to me by now. i guess.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 7, 2008)

^^ I hope so...and if so surely thay will Thank you for it!! Surely!!


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 7, 2008)

as long as i don't have to Wayne Brady anyone (and the elf doesn't just outright hate what i could send/feel like it wasn't enough) i'm good.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh!!! I love When people post what they got and even if they dont hopefully most will at least acknowlege receipt! I know I am gonna worry about my package untill  the day they receive! I always worry about stuff getting lost in the mail!!!

Hopefully you hear soon!


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

  Oh!!! I love When people post what they got and even if they dont hopefully most will at least acknowlege receipt! I know I am gonna worry about my package untill the day they receive! I always worry about stuff getting lost in the mail!!!  
 
yeah it would be kinda rude not to say thanks


----------



## melliquor (Dec 8, 2008)

I won't be posting my Elf's gift until Monday.  I am still trying to pick a few little odds and ends for her.  I really hope she likes it.

I haven't received mine yet.  Just in case somebody has posted it and was wondering.

Can't wait to get my pressie but more excited with my Elf getting mine.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Dec 8, 2008)

I am just so so so excited to send mine, I have to wrap it all up and get it in the mail this week!  I had so much fun picking everything out for my elf!


----------



## Shenanigans (Dec 8, 2008)

At least I'm not the only one who hasn't sent theirs yet - it's going out this afternoon.  =)


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 8, 2008)

my elf's pkg is going in the mail tonight!!!  wooooo!


----------



## concertina (Dec 8, 2008)

Mine went in the mail on Friday!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Look out American/European/Canadian/Asian ladies! There might be a package in your near future.


----------



## carandru (Dec 8, 2008)

*counting the number of people mailing package tonight* 

 I will start harassing the postman in about 3 days.


----------



## Willa (Dec 8, 2008)

Still nothing in the mail box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mtrimier* 

 
_i haven't got anything and have no idea if my elf got theirs. *they don't seem to post anymore*. I had to get the "authorities" (peacelover18) to prod them to do the hint list. 

if they got it, fine. if not, it would have been returned to me by now. i guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hope it's not that person who picked me o_0
I've done good this year...


----------



## Holly (Dec 9, 2008)

Lol! I got so excited going to the mail today! I opened it, there was a package, I was like Yaay! And then I looked at it, and it was for my DAD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lame!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lol just kidding, I'll just have to keep checking the mailbox every day


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

^^^ well Holly...Now who do you sound like


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 9, 2008)

Holly - I'm sure you package will arrive soon! .... I can just imagine you all excited then reading the first name on the box and then the expletives that would have followed lol...


----------



## Holly (Dec 9, 2008)

I blame you Tish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You've created a monster!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

^^^ I am dealing with Monsters tonight...Trust me!!! Not you guys though...Love ya!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 9, 2008)

Im sending mine tomorrow

I hate being a poor HS student. especially with the economy like it is. Getting money for gifts is hard ;-;


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

^^ Hey, it is the thought behind the gift....I didn't get my new car but I am still happy with the thought my SS put into picking out stuff for me


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 9, 2008)

great i didn't even know bout this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i dont have any feedback either so i guess i wouldn't have been able to participate but enjoy ur gifts ladies <3


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 9, 2008)

I sent my package out yesterdayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

whooooooooooooooooo

thats off my chest! I really hope my elf likes her gift! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If not, send it to Tish LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

^^^ Send it to Tish...you mean it's not coming to me already  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!
I'm so OVER this thread!


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 9, 2008)

^^^

That right there is a good idea... (well before Tish replied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*ahem*

"Attention elf of mine! If you don't like what you may (or may not depending on USPS) receive from me, please forward to Tish as necessary. kthnxbai!"


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

^^^ Hell To Tha Yeah!!! I'm not picky!!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Send it to Tish...you mean it's not coming to me already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!
I'm so OVER this thread!_

 
Yet you keep coming back for more!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxo Tish!*


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

I tell you ladies and gent what!! If I don't start receiving pkgs soon I am not coming back...I really mean it....and don't be clapping you know you will miss me!!!  I can't believe the nerve of you people not stuffing my mail box...What is this world coming too...Bunch of scrooges you are!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I tell you ladies and gent what!! If I don't start receiving pkgs soon I am not coming back...I really mean it....and don't be clapping you know you will miss me!!! I can't believe the nerve of you people not stuffing my mail box...What is this world coming too...Bunch of scrooges you are!!_

 
Tish dont go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahhh.....You really made me sad for a second... (a quick second jk) You are much needed here! My gift is on its way. I have done my part!!! I cant be responsible for Tish's departure. My concious is at peace! lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

^^ A great example for the rest of you Grooches!!!


----------



## Divinity (Dec 9, 2008)

^^
Werd Tish...no pressie for me yet either
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BUT I am just now sending my elf her gift...Maybe some elfies are waiting until Christmas draws nearer??


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 10, 2008)

I sent my gift last week, hopefully mine gets hers soon. I'm so excited for her to finally get it. =)


----------



## ClareBear86 (Dec 11, 2008)

im excited about recieving mine!! although my postie hasnt bought anything yet


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Dec 11, 2008)

I got mine today!!!
I came home from school early and it was waiting outside for me!! =]


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 11, 2008)

^^^
yay for people getting their packages!
(take pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Dec 11, 2008)

A massive thank-you to the girl from California!!!


----------



## carandru (Dec 11, 2008)

Awww. I hope mine comes soon. I can't wait for some holiday cheer.  I have a bunch of med school interviews coming up, so I'm looking forward to anything that will relieve all that stress.   Lol. In fact I have one on MONDAY so today Friday would be a GREAT day to get my gift 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Ok, I'm just being impatient.  I'll wait like a good girl.


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Dec 11, 2008)

Lovely gold decorations
Eye Mask
Ardell lashes in Sophisticated

(Came in a lovely gold organza bag)
Ben Nye pigment samples in: Amethyst
                                        Cosmic Blue
                                        Silver
                                        Turquoise
                                        Cherry Red
Smashbox lipgloss in Lovely
Bare Escentuals lipstick in Ripe Fig
Too Faced Glamour to go palette
MAC blush in Peachtwist

I was speechless, I can't believe I got so much

THANK-YOU!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 11, 2008)

WOOOWZA!! we have some great Super SS around here!! Everyone has been generous!! Great Stuff!! Enjoy MY gifts....Not sure how you ended up with my package...Something is terribly wrong here!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 11, 2008)

You Whoooo Sara ..... I think Santa sent me something from you!!! There is no name but I feeling like it was you!!


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh and I forgot to mention the giant bar of Hersey's cookies and cream.... MMmm my favourite


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 11, 2008)

cool beans! yay for you and your santa!

those cookies and cream bars are sooo good.


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Dec 11, 2008)

Is my secret santa 

MrsRjizzle? =]


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lily_Lyla* 

 
_Is my secret santa 

MrsRjizzle? =]_

 
huh! How would you guess me?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_huh! How would you guess me?_

 
Are you 95131...I think you are my secret Santa too!!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You Whoooo Sara ..... I think Santa sent me something from you!!! There is no name but I feeling like it was you!!_

 
Did you get it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I put my name on my box. All over the box! Inside the box too! Open it up!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Are you 95131...I think you are my secret Santa too!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
not me!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You Whoooo Sara ..... I think Santa sent me something from you!!! There is no name but I feeling like it was you!!_

 
What did you get? :O


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_What did you get? :O_

 
Ok it came from 95131 and it is a beautiful MAC Shadow Suite (Counterparts) It is beautiful!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Who sent it??? Whoever did ...do not know my last name....But they had the 1st name right! 

Thank you!! It smells of MrsRjizzle


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 11, 2008)

8D It's from meeeeeee

My mommy sent it cause she's a mail clerk, i guess she cant read

8DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ok it came from 95131 and it is a beautiful MAC Shadow Suite (Counterparts) It is beautiful!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Who sent it??? Whoever did ...do not know my last name....But they had the 1st name right! 

Thank you!! It smells of MrsRjizzle_

 
Not me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Promise 






 Keep checking the mail box for mine!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 11, 2008)

I love you Chad!!!!!!!!! Thank you!!!!!! It is so great!!! It reminds me of HUMID and it's perfect!!! Kisses smooches all over your face!!!! Thats okay if your mom can't read...I don;t Mind being Mrs Jones if I can get gifts!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_Not me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Promise 






 Keep checking the mail box for mine!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Did you get anything yet????


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 11, 2008)

Is my way of returning the favour of miss dynamite :3

It's my favorite shadow suite :3


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Did you get anything yet????_

 
Not yet. Last time I sent some thing to texas it took longer than a week, So I was prepared for patience


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Is my way of returning the favour of miss dynamite :3

It's my favorite shadow suite :3_

 
Ahh that makes it even more special...you did not have to return the favor..I loved sending it to ya!! 

It's my first Shadow Suite!!! YEAHHHH 

I feel so loved...I think I'm gonna  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My lil Chadster!!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ok it came from 95131 and it is a beautiful MAC Shadow Suite (Counterparts) It is beautiful!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Who sent it??? Whoever did ...do not know my last name....But they had the 1st name right! 

Thank you!! It smells of MrsRjizzle_

 
you should post a pic we want to see


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 11, 2008)

My Shadow Suite!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 11, 2008)

Im such an asshole. My room was so messy and the day the package was sent off, I was in such a rush that........

I forgot the card. I mailed it today.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 11, 2008)

Thats not an asshole...you were just excited!!


----------



## Stormy (Dec 11, 2008)

I have one more small thing to get, then mine is going out this weekend!  I hope she loves it!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I haven't gotten mine yet but I am excited to!


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 12, 2008)

Were all bitting our nails waiting on our gifts!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

^^ I know it would be killing me literally waiting this long...I think we started the thread too soon....Should have started in like the last wk in Nov closer to the first of Dec....Nov 7th was a bit to early....that is why it seems like forever to get your gift


----------



## Shenanigans (Dec 12, 2008)

My package is on it's way to my elf.  =)


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 12, 2008)

My elf should have gotten her package by now...


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 12, 2008)

^^^
welcome to my world. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hate the waiting.


----------



## carandru (Dec 12, 2008)

That is why I put tracking on mine, lol.  I would hate to have put all that thought into something and have it get lost or stolen or something crazy :-(.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 12, 2008)

i put tracking on mine too, but my mom mailed it off for me and.....i dont know where the receipt or anything is.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

^^ I'm sure it will be okay...Mail has slowed due to the holidays...Normally places I ship to that takes 2 days is taking 4-5


----------



## Willa (Dec 12, 2008)

No mail today


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Willa (Dec 12, 2008)

A hug from Tish is the answer to my sadness


----------



## carandru (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_i put tracking on mine too, but my mom mailed it off for me and.....i dont know where the receipt or anything is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Awww. I'm sure it will get there just fine.  Like Tish said, the mail is super slow right now.


----------



## concertina (Dec 12, 2008)

Waiting on mine too....and waiting to hear if my elf received hers....

Waiting sucks...


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ok I have been crying for the past 15 minutes ...This is the absolute best Christmas I have ever ever had...I have swapped presents with a few of you on here and it has been so great, and so much fun...But one person just ripped at my heart strings when I got the mail today...and I am speeechless for ONCE in my life!!! The generosity of people never ceases to amaze me!!


----------



## carandru (Dec 12, 2008)

^^ pics!!!  Lol, and after all this talk of Scrooges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Everyone loves Tish, clearly!


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 12, 2008)

^^^

share your kodak moment!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

I will try as soon as I dry my Camera off and blow my nose


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

I have wanted this QUAD for so long...I missed it when it first came out...and just couldn't bring myself to pay the inflated prices that people are charging for it....I think that was why I was so emotional...I have never been a Quad fan...But this one was always the one I felt so sad for missing. I swear I have been looking on Ebay and the Swap Threads every week for one that was reasonably priced with no luck! 



 
It was the whole display...the pink stocking the ornament, Signed, Sealed e/s, NYX lippies (never tried those before)...the chocolates...
*THE THOUGHT!!!* Ok I'm all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




all over again!!​ 
I screamed when I opened the box...
My son said...Wow Mommy, I'm getting you those same gifts for Christmas when I am a grown up because they really made you happy ...​ 
He said but that was not nice what you said...​ 
I said what did I say, baby?​ 
He said you said ...OH My GOD, I am gonna Kill her...He said, why would you kill her after she has been so nice ...Ok I started 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




again.....​


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## melozburngr (Dec 12, 2008)

what quad is that?  its purty.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tempting! My Love!!


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Dec 12, 2008)

Tish do you know who it is from?
As in their username?


----------



## BadPrincess (Dec 12, 2008)

I got my Santa's gift over a week ago... I've been so busy that I haven't had time to post it up..




*THANK-YOU SO MUCH SANTA*













I was able to get mine sent out to my elf today, I sent priority mail so I'm hoping she gets in 2-3days!!

Pic of my awesome gifts from my Santa.....


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

Great stuff!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lily_Lyla* 

 
_Tish do you know who it is from?
As in their username?_

 

Yes I know but I don't want to say until she gets her stuff from me  and posts ...Unless she doesn't mind...If she doesn't mind she can say....


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ok I have been crying for the past 15 minutes ...This is the absolute best Christmas I have ever ever had...I have swapped presents with a few of you on here and it has been so great, and so much fun...But one person just ripped at my heart strings when I got the mail today...and I am speeechless for ONCE in my life!!! The generosity of people never ceases to amaze me!!_

 
Tish so happy for your many blessings...you've been a good girl I see!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_Tish so happy for your many blessings...you've been a good girl I see!_

 
I have been good!! I promise!! I can't wait until we start our PenPal sharing so we can all participate....I love my friends on here...so MUCH!!! I'm gonna leave some of my unused MAC items in my will for you guys! Ya'll know I'm old 
Everyone was so generous and put so much heart into their gifts!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 13, 2008)

well I got word that my other international chicky received her gift on friday and that was posted at the same time as my elf's gift, so she should be receiving her gift any day now...


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yes I know but I don't want to say until she gets her stuff from me  and posts ...Unless she doesn't mind...If she doesn't mind she can say...._

 
My gift had the same decorations and I want to know if it's the same person.
I'm so curious to know who my amazing santa was =]


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 13, 2008)

I didnt know u guys were really sending extra things. Now I feel bad lol


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 13, 2008)

wooohoooo! my elf got hers!

glad she liked it. i was feeling inadequate.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I didnt know u guys were really sending extra things. Now I feel bad lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No some of us are just friends and we like to swap things...It's fun...Don;t feel bad...It was nothing announced or mandatory.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lily_Lyla* 

 
_My gift had the same decorations and I want to know if it's the same person.
I'm so curious to know who my amazing santa was =]_

 

I went back and looked at yours and .....It does look like our SS may be related or shop at the same deco store


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Im such an asshole. My room was so messy and the day the package was sent off, I was in such a rush that........

I forgot the card. I mailed it today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
you gave away your secret! Now when Tish gets the package before the card she will know it came from you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahah!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lily_Lyla* 

 
_







Lovely gold decorations
Eye Mask
Ardell lashes in Sophisticated

(Came in a lovely gold organza bag)
Ben Nye pigment samples in: Amethyst
Cosmic Blue
Silver
Turquoise
Cherry Red
Smashbox lipgloss in Lovely
Bare Escentuals lipstick in Ripe Fig
Too Faced Glamour to go palette
MAC blush in Peachtwist

I was speechless, I can't believe I got so much

THANK-YOU!!_

 
Ahh how nice! I love when people post there pictures! Its like we all are getting the gift... sharing in the excitment!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I have wanted this QUAD for so long...I missed it when it first came out...and just couldn't bring myself to pay the inflated prices that people are charging for it....I think that was why I was so emotional...I have never been a Quad fan...But this one was always the one I felt so sad for missing. I swear I have been looking on Ebay and the Swap Threads every week for one that was reasonably priced with no luck! 



 
It was the whole display...the pink stocking the ornament, Signed, Sealed e/s, NYX lippies (never tried those before)...the chocolates...
*THE THOUGHT!!!* Ok I'm all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




all over again!!​ 
I screamed when I opened the box...
My son said...Wow Mommy, I'm getting you those same gifts for Christmas when I am a grown up because they really made you happy ...​ 
He said but that was not nice what you said...​ 
I said what did I say, baby?​ 

He said you said ...OH My GOD, I am gonna Kill her...He said, why would you kill her after she has been so nice ...Ok I started 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




again.....​_

 
ohhhh Dont cry Tish. *Good* Things happen to *good* people! YOU my friend are a *great* person! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh yeah and I am with Christian.... Why would you kill her after she was so nice.... LMAO!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Dec 13, 2008)

I just wanted to say a big big big thanks to my Secret Santa, you're seriously awesome!  You totally went above and beyond and I heart you bunches and tons!

Don't worry girls and boys, I will post pictures later!


----------



## ClareBear86 (Dec 13, 2008)

i love this thread!!! its amazing!!

i wil so be up for doin this again!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 13, 2008)

^^ Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And all my special penpal santas will be getting lil periodic stuff from me when I start my job at the CCO next month!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You guys have made this Christmas so special for me...My dh and I don't buy gifts at Christmas for ourselves because we sponser a underpriviliged family of 5 (2 adults & 3(kids) and we only allow my son to pick 2-3 toys...so this has been so special for me...You guys have no idea....I can justify giving and receiving without feeling like I am doing something against the agreement we live by. It's nice to give and get surprises from others outside of my immediate family!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_ohhhh Dont cry Tish. *Good* Things happen to *good* people! YOU my friend are a *great* person! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh yeah and I am with Christian.... Why would you kill her after she was so nice.... LMAO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Now you knew that would make me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 again!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_No some of us are just friends and we like to swap things...It's fun...Don;t feel bad...It was nothing announced or mandatory._

 
No I meant I feel bad because I wanted to get gifts!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (jk)
I am upset that u said some of u are friends though. You guys are my friends too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And damn it, elf. Where are you?? LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 13, 2008)

^^^ Ohhh My Bad!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Yeah... I can't  randomely ask people for their addresses...I have the addresses of about 5-6 people...If you want to send me your address..The year long Santa will keep it on file


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 13, 2008)

I have absolutely loved doing Secret Santa this year. It feels so great to give a gift to someone you've never met. I love reading about how all of us are like little kids again waiting for the mail, lol. You ladies are wonderful and inspirational!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *whittt8* 

 
_I have absolutely loved doing Secret Santa this year. It feels so great to give a gift to someone you've never met. I love reading about how all of us are like little kids again waiting for the mail, lol. You ladies are wonderful and inspirational!_

 
I completely agree. I loved looking at my elfs list, and picking things out for her. I loved getting things together and sending it off. I cant wait until she receives it...I love shopping for other people. Im so glad that with age,Ive become more interested in giving than receiving.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 14, 2008)

^^^ Ditto!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And all my special penpal santas will be getting lil periodic stuff from me when I start my job at the CCO next month!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You guys have made this Christmas so special for me...My dh and I don't buy gifts at Christmas for ourselves because we sponser a underpriviliged family of 5 (2 adults & 3(kids) and we only allow my son to pick 2-3 toys...so this has been so special for me...You guys have no idea....I can justify giving and receiving without feeling like I am doing something against the agreement we live by. It's nice to give and get surprises from others outside of my immediate family!_

 
See... Like I said "great person", thats really amazing Tish. What goes around comes around. That is a lucky family! 

Me and my husband dont do gifts really for each other either at christmas so this is definitly lots of fun for me too!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Dec 14, 2008)

Okay folks, here we go, pictures as promised...I was so spoiled.

Here's the cute box and card, plust the two books I was sent...Twilight and New Moon!  Yay!




A picture of the Medusa Glitters and Eye Dusts my Santa got me...




The Eye Dusts:  Blow, Comet, Brown Sugar, Silverado, Soylent Green, Atlantis, Red Baron, Planet Earth, Pink Cadillac




The Glitters:  Wicca, Liberace, KeyLime Pie, Mystique, Xanadu, Pluto, Radioactive, Saturn, Flash Dance




Thank you Santa!  You're awesome and I can't believe you spoiled me so much!  I'm so lucky!  I want to give you a great big hug!

This has been so incredibly fun for me, and I feel so blessed to be part of this fun with all of you!  You are all amazing!  I can't wait until my special elf gets her pretties!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_Okay folks, here we go, pictures as promised...I was so spoiled.

Here's the cute box and card, plust the two books I was sent...Twilight and New Moon! Yay!






A picture of the Medusa Glitters and Eye Dusts my Santa got me...






The Eye Dusts: Blow, Comet, Brown Sugar, Silverado, Soylent Green, Atlantis, Red Baron, Planet Earth, Pink Cadillac






The Glitters: Wicca, Liberace, KeyLime Pie, Mystique, Xanadu, Pluto, Radioactive, Saturn, Flash Dance







Thank you Santa! You're awesome and I can't believe you spoiled me so much! I'm so lucky! I want to give you a great big hug!


This has been so incredibly fun for me, and I feel so blessed to be part of this fun with all of you! You are all amazing! I can't wait until my special elf gets her pretties!_

 


FABULOUS!! the colors are so pretty!! Who was the SS??? Have you figured it out!!! I have seen the Medusa Makeup and  YES your SS was VERY generous!! What a great person!!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm not sure who my Santa was, there wasn't a name on anything...I could guess I suppose, by her location, but I think I'll wait until the big reveal...just one more surprise for me!  I'm a surprise loving kind of girl!

The colors are so awesome, even prettier in person!  I'm still in awe at the selection my SS sent...I totally cried!  Yay for being a big emotional dork!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 14, 2008)

^^ I know doesn't the kindess and thoughtfulness of others make you just bawl. It's  just the thought that they put it in when they pick out your gifts. So unslefish!! I just love this thread!

Enjoy your goodies ...That was a Fabulous gift!


----------



## ClareBear86 (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And all my special penpal santas will be getting lil periodic stuff from me when I start my job at the CCO next month!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

job at the cco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




your amazing tish!!!!


----------



## concertina (Dec 14, 2008)

Tish, you are a sweetheart. If you look up sweetheart in the dictionary, there's probably a picture of you. 

I'm wondering when my elf will get her box...I mailed it on the 5th.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Dec 14, 2008)

I got my gift from my Secret Santa the other day and I love love love everything!!! Thank you sooo much :-D *hugs*


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok, I am mailing mine tomorrow morning! hope my elf likes her goodies.....


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lyttleravyn* 

 
_I got my gift from my Secret Santa the other day and I love love love everything!!! Thank you sooo much :-D *hugs*_

 

Pictures Pictures !!!!!


----------



## Holly (Dec 15, 2008)

I love looking at everyones pictures!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lol same thing happened to me this week as the week before, we got a package in the mail and this time it was for my mom! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My parents love it cuz I check the mail everyday so they dont have to! (Our mailbox is like 2 blocks away)


----------



## lyttleravyn (Dec 15, 2008)

My first empty e/s palette EVER! I'm sooo excited to depot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Russian Red l/s (so beautiful, love it)
yummy smelling potpourri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lots and lots of pigment samples!!
*Pink Bronze
*Helium
*Pastorale
*Blue
*Fuschia
*Steel Blue (ahh I love this!)
*Rose
*Blue Brown
*Softwash Grey
*Aire-de-Blu
*Crystallized Lime
*True Chartreuse
*Reflects Antique Gold (now I want more! haha)
*MUFE #957
*MUFE #910
*Bare Minerals Night Owl
(I haven't tried MUFE or BM pigments, and now I love them!)

Thank you thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *hug!*

**my cat in the background says hi


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 15, 2008)

What a great package!!! Yeahhh...I love geting the empty palettes too...Got one from my SS! Russian Red...I want that shade...tell me how you like it!

Great stuff from your SS!!! Everyone is getting such generous gifts!! Have fun with it!!!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Dec 15, 2008)

Did a quick FOTD using my new Russian Red, just for you TISH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes: Blackground p/p, Bare Study p/p, Circa Plug pigment
Lips: Russian Red l/s and Love Alert d/g


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 15, 2008)

^^^ I hate you!!!

You are drop dead gorgeous !! RR is perfect on you


----------



## ClareBear86 (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_Tish, you are a sweetheart. If you look up sweetheart in the dictionary, there's probably a picture of you. 

I'm wondering when my elf will get her box...I mailed it on the 5th._

 


Your elf got ger box!!!! omg!! u did amazing!! THANK YOU sooooooooo much

You got me so much amazing stuff, the postie woke me up banging on my door, so i got back in bed and opened it in bed!!  i actually had to stop myself from crying!! you were soooo generous!!

I dont know if u got ur package yet, but if u dont i hope you get everything u wanted!!

god i love this game!!

sooooo i got....
Global Glow msf - ibe always wanted to try this yay!!
Mac fafi pink doll -YAY!!!!
tinkerbell shimmer powder & eye and lip pallette - i freekin love tinks 
Candle- the most amazing smelling candle!! its gorgeous!!
Some amazing smelling soap
2 pairs of xmas socks!!!
Xmas pens!!
urban decay pigment in asphyxia
lots of american candy including peanut butter m&m's lol yay (also im not sure what the idaho spud is... but i ate it cause i was so excited and i loved it but stikll dont know what it actually is.. some1 wanna help??)
lots of samples of allsorts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















once again i love u concertina ur amazing!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 15, 2008)

Concertia is amazing!!! I love her!!! What a fabulous SS ...OMG I am just so impressed with you guys!! I just want to cry!!! You guys gave so much from your heart and (pockets) that you will all be truly blessed in so many ways...Ok I will stop preaching but I am in love with all of you that participated and put so much thought into your gifts!!

Clare...that is a fabulous gift! I hope you enjoy it!!!

WoW!! How ironic...Clare I was just telling you...you should try the Peanut Butter M & M 's ...WOW thats spooky!!


----------



## concertina (Dec 15, 2008)

Clare, I am *SO GLAD* you like your gift! I was so worried, because I hadn't included a lot of makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You ladies are all very sweet and giving and I can't wait for my box!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 15, 2008)

I think you included a lot of makeup....and a lot of fun stuff too...


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 15, 2008)

I didn't participate, but I still love to check in to the thread to see what you all got. 

I hope you all enjoy everything, you ladies deserve it!!


----------



## ClareBear86 (Dec 15, 2008)

i loved every bit of it!!!! i even have the socks on right now haha!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 15, 2008)

omg im dying to hear about the Idaho spuds thing....what IS that?? lol

and im also dying for my elf to post! I seriously hope nothing happened to her box!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I sent it a week ago, and lets just say...it wasnt going very far.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 15, 2008)

^^ I think the Idaho is Candy 

I haven't seen my Elf post since receiving their gift...LOL


----------



## ClareBear86 (Dec 15, 2008)

its is candy.. but im not sure whats inside.. it was yummy though lol


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 15, 2008)

wow! everyone got great gifts! 

hee! i love the spud! 

here's what they are:

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"The popular Idaho Spud Bar           is a wonderful combination of a light cocoa flavored marshmallow center           drenched with a dark chocolate coating and then sprinkled with coconut           (Sorry, no potato!). The potato shape and unique blend of ingredients           appeals to both young and old, making the "Idaho Spud" one of the top           hundred selling candy bars in the Northwest, and is Idaho Candy Company's           best selling bar. The Idaho Spud Bar has been a favorite since it was           first manufactured in 1918."
[/FONT]


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 15, 2008)

^^^ That sounds like an extra week on the treadmill...But yummy


----------



## ClareBear86 (Dec 15, 2008)

thanx tish for making me feel 100% better about eating it 

nice to know whats actually inside me though lol


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 15, 2008)

^^^
I'd like to invoke the Christmas cookie rule here, and apply it to any/all candy that may be received. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Going Through HIM to Find Me!: Christmas Cookie Rules


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 15, 2008)

^^^^LOL...you know I have to visibly post those FABULOUS rules 

*Christmas Cookie Rules *


1. If you eat a Christmas cookie fresh out of the oven, it has no calories because everyone knows that the first cookie is the test and thus calorie free.

2. If you drink a diet soda after eating your second cookie, it also has no calories because the diet soda cancels out the cookie calories.

3. If a friend comes over while you're making your Christmas cookies and needs to sample, you must sample with your friend. Because your friend's first cookie is calories free, rule #1, is yours also? It would be rude to let your friend sample alone and, being the friend that you are, that makes your cookie calorie free.

4. Any cookie calories consumed while walking around will fall to your feet and
eventually fall off as you move. This is due to gravity and the density of
the caloric mass.

5. Any calories consumed during the frosting of the Christmas cookies will be used up because it takes many calories to lick excess frosting from a knife without cutting your tongue.

6. Cookies colored red or green have very few calories. Red ones have three and green ones have five - one calorie for each letter. Make more red ones!

7. Cookies eaten while watching "Miracle on 34th Street " have no calories because they are part of the entertainment package and not part of one's personal fuel.

8. As always, cookie pieces contain no calories because the process of breaking causes calorie leakage.

9. Any cookies consumed from someone else's plate have no calories since the
calories rightfully belong to the other person and will cling to their plate. We all know how calories like to CLING!

10. Any cookies consumed while feeling stressed have no calories because cookies used for medicinal purposes NEVER have calories. It's a rule!


----------



## Willa (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_
1. If you eat a Christmas cookie fresh out of the oven, it has no calories because everyone knows that the first cookie is the test and thus calorie free._

 
You know what, I tried to make understand this to my man last night when I was cooking my gingerbread cookies, and he didnt believe me!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 15, 2008)

^^^^ funny thing is...did you believe it


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 15, 2008)

oooh I love all those rules tish ....and in not one to break rules lol!


----------



## Willa (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^^ funny thing is...did you believe it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Any girl cooking cookies has to believe it


----------



## Holly (Dec 15, 2008)

I got my present in the mail!! Thank you MrsMay!!! I love everything! I'll take pictures later!! Soooo awesome, Thank you!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 <3 <3


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 15, 2008)

^^^^ can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## concertina (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the Idaho Spud explanation, mtrimier. Clare, you asked for American candy. So I tried to oblige. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted to find some Big League 'chew' (bubble gum in strips, like chewing tabacco) but couldn't! Maybe they finally pulled it from the shelves.


----------



## ClareBear86 (Dec 15, 2008)

i have to say the spud was nice lol

chewing tabacco yikes!!!


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_Thanks for the Idaho Spud explanation, mtrimier. Clare, you asked for American candy. So I tried to oblige. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted to find some Big League 'chew' (bubble gum in strips, like chewing tabacco) but couldn't! Maybe they finally pulled it from the shelves._

 
nope!! They still sell it at CVS for sure!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 15, 2008)

Big League is the stuff if you want to pull your crowns off...But it's good....MsClare is a chocolate girl...
Peanut M&M's she would die for!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_omg im dying to hear about the Idaho spuds thing....what IS that?? lol

and im also dying for my elf to post! I seriously hope nothing happened to her box!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I sent it a week ago, and lets just say...it wasnt going very far._

 
I grew up in Idaho. My grandparents would give boxes of Idaho spuds as gifts for christmas. They are made in idaho. They are like marshmellowy inside with choclate and cocnut I think on the outside if I remember right! That us soooo funny. Is your SS in Idaho. I never see Idaho folks on here!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 15, 2008)

Ahhh NO! Texas LOL LOL.. I have never heard of them before today


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 15, 2008)

Jizzle My Nizzle..I sent you a IM message....Read it before you turn in for the night


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 16, 2008)

IM REALLY STARTING TO GET WORRIED ABOUT MY PACKAGE!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

^^^ Girl they probabaly have it....Contact Peacelover and have her get intouch with your Elf ....


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_I got my present in the mail!! Thank you MrsMay!!! I love everything! I'll take pictures later!! Soooo awesome, Thank you!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 <3 <3_

 
When is later!!! We want to see pictures!!


----------



## Divinity (Dec 16, 2008)

I got my package yesterday!!  It's under my tree for Christmas day


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

^^ If you know it's from please let them know a few people are worried their package has not arrived safely.

Oh but I guess they will know if you just said that...Duhhh never mind Black Blonde moment


----------



## Willa (Dec 16, 2008)

Does somebody knows how many of us participated???


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

^^^ No and we are not about to help you figure out who may have your name....Sneaky lil duck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I say this as I rummage thru my SS stuff


----------



## Willa (Dec 16, 2008)

The real reason was to try to figure out who got their present and who didnt. 

I sent mine on novembre 27th...
It's been 20 days, and I don't have news


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 16, 2008)

My elf got hers, but I haven't received anything yet. I wonder when Peacelover18 will post the participant list? Probably after Christmas?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_








The real reason was to try to figure out who got their present and who didnt. 

I sent mine on novembre 27th...
It's been 20 days, and I don't have news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL...Have peacelover verify that your person received their gift....It's nice when people at least acknowledge when they get their gifts...HELLO, just common courtesy!!!!!!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 16, 2008)

Well I ain't got one yet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....just verifying for everyone....LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Plus I'm gonna be so happy when I do get mine EVERYONE will know....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LMAO


----------



## Shenanigans (Dec 16, 2008)

I will definitely post when I get it - there are only 2 more trips to the post office before I leave town though!


----------



## Holly (Dec 16, 2008)

God I love my presents so much! I've always wanted to go to Australia my whole life, and have been interested in everything there, so everything is perfect!! And also all the piggie samples and the cristal strass from MUFE, sooo cool! Thank you, thank you, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!






Australian newspaper, very cool!






Australian animal crossing signs on a mousepad, too cute!!!






A platypus and Koala stuffed magnets!! MY TWO FAVOURITE ANIMALS.






Australian Gossip mags, can't wait to read em!!






Pigment samples (Mutiny (Gorgeous blue I've been lemming!), Sweet Sienna, Apricot Pink, Vanilla, Erase, Gold Dusk) and MUFE cristal strass!


Sorry if my pictures are too big!

*Hug* <33


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

^^^ Thanks for posting Holly!! How cool is thst stuff!!!


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## Divinity (Dec 16, 2008)

I posted mine today...sorry for the delay my darling elf!!  I included delivery confirmation on the priority mail.  Mail is CRAZY these days.


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 16, 2008)

ohh man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i really wish i'd taken part in this!! i wanna do the package pal thing if it goes ahead


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 16, 2008)

I tracked my package. Lets just say its being sent back to me on account of no one lives at that address.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

^^^ Hummm that sucks!


----------



## Willa (Dec 16, 2008)

Well well 

I got mine today 
Thank you Chad AKA Officer Jenny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's pretty


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Jizzle My Nizzle..I sent you a IM message....Read it before you turn in for the night_

 
Ahhhh man! I missed  this! But I got your message...responded. Sorry to keep ya waiting my friend!~


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Well well 

I got mine today 
Thank you Chad AKA Officer Jenny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's pretty
_

 
yaaaay

Sorry that's all I could get youu, but If we do penpals it wont be! >:3

I hope you enjoyed my story behind it's background ;-;


----------



## melliquor (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I tracked my package. Lets just say its being sent back to me on account of no one lives at that address._

 

Sorry Rebecca!!!!  I don't know how they could have sent the package back.  I got your card yesterday and it was so lovely.  I was waiting today for the mailmen to bring the package.

I don't understand how they could have delivered the card alright but not the package.  I am going to pm you right now!!

BTW... I sent my Elf her gift today.  I really hope she loves it.  It should be there in a few days.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 17, 2008)

Yaaaaaay! I dont understand how u got the card but not the box either. Maybe it was refused? Ill definetly resend it though, as soon as I get it back.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_yaaaay

Sorry that's all I could get youu, but If we do penpals it wont be! >:3

I hope you enjoyed my story behind it's background ;-;_

 

Whats the Albatross Story??? You know I'm nosey...
Funny thing is I just bought a new one today!! My favorite Highligter~!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_God I love my presents so much! I've always wanted to go to Australia my whole life, and have been interested in everything there, so everything is perfect!! And also all the piggie samples and the cristal strass from MUFE, sooo cool! Thank you, thank you, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!_

 
Holly, I am sooooooooo glad you liked your pressie!  I wanted to include the weeekend paper which is much thicker but I didnt get my act together in time lol!  Mind you... I dont think it would have fit inside the post bag anyway if I had gotten that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was thinking that this was kinda boring compared to some of the other pressies so I am really glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Whats the Albatross Story??? You know I'm nosey...
Funny thing is I just bought a new one today!! My favorite Highligter~!_

 
Umm it's a story about me on a beach and an albatross bringing me albatross and stuff

;-;


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 17, 2008)

^^^
Very Monty Python.


----------



## Shenanigans (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mtrimier* 

 
_^^^
Very Monty Python._

 
!!!!! IT IS! *happy Monty Python dance*


Wife: I will have two ice creams, please. 
Albatross Woman: I don't have any ice creams, I've just got this albatross. ALBATROSS. 
Wife: What flavour is it? 
Albatross Woman: ...Well it's an albatross. Isn't it? It's not any bloody flavour. ALBATROSS. 
Wife: It's got to be some flavour, I mean everything's got a flavour. 
Albatross Woman: All right. All right. It's bloody... albatross flavour... Bleedin' seabird bleedin' flavour. ALBATROSS. 
Wife: You get wafers with it? 
Albatross Woman: Of course you don't getting fucking wafers with it, you cunt. It's a fucking albatross isn't it.


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm going out of town till the 28th hopefully my gift don't sit out in the cold for a week! Thanks for all that have posted their gifts I love seeing all the generousity! Have a Merry Christmas everyone! May all of you have a time full of blessings and love! I luv y'all!


----------



## Divinity (Dec 17, 2008)

^^
Ooooh!  Where are you off to?


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm going to spend it in Virginia Beach at my parents home. Spend time with my whole family I'm super excited!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_I'm going to spend it in Virginia Beach at my parents home. Spend time with my whole family I'm super excited!_

 
Well in case your SS has not mailed your gift...I would have Peacelover send them your Parents address maybe...But surely it is mailed by now...But there is always a chance


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I have wanted this QUAD for so long...I missed it when it first came out...and just couldn't bring myself to pay the inflated prices that people are charging for it....I think that was why I was so emotional...I have never been a Quad fan...But this one was always the one I felt so sad for missing. I swear I have been looking on Ebay and the Swap Threads every week for one that was reasonably priced with no luck! 



 
It was the whole display...the pink stocking the ornament, Signed, Sealed e/s, NYX lippies (never tried those before)...the chocolates...
*THE THOUGHT!!!* Ok I'm all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




all over again!!​ 
I screamed when I opened the box...
My son said...Wow Mommy, I'm getting you those same gifts for Christmas when I am a grown up because they really made you happy ...​ 
He said but that was not nice what you said...​ 
I said what did I say, baby?​ 

He said you said ...OH My GOD, I am gonna Kill her...He said, why would you kill her after she has been so nice ...Ok I started 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




again.....​_

 
I am sooooo glad you liked everything! Yeah!!!! I wanted to send a special gift to a special chic! You must post us a FOTD with the tempting quad~!~!  
Enjoy!!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lily_Lyla* 

 
_Is my secret santa 

MrsRjizzle? =]_

 
ok, you got me! how did you guess me anyway! It seems no one is really keeping the "secret santa secret" So I might as well tell you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im really glad you liked everything!!! and it got to you FAST!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 17, 2008)

I will !!! I will!!! I betcha Santa's Elf is gonna be extra sweet to you this year!!! You are a sweetheart!!!! Love Ya!!!


----------



## Shenanigans (Dec 17, 2008)

Nothing at the post office today, and I'm on holidays now, so I will check in when I get back.  =)


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 17, 2008)

*Im so excited! *I got a beautiful gift from Tish! Thank you so much Tish!!! I trully love everything! I attached two pictures so all could see the bobby brown brick- on top it has 4gorgeous lip colors and then Rose Shimmer brick below. I am so excited about the brushes as well!(soooo cute) X rocks blush (gorgeous) and the tread gently tendertone! as you can see I dove right into that one! You girls already know these will be all over my face tomarrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tish you are a great friend and soooooo generous! Thank you sooo much!!!! 

Now for the Pictures!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mochabean* 

 
_HI guys! I'm so sorry I didn't reply to my post! Work has been CRAZY busy!!!! 

Anyway, I've finally taken photos of my package that my Secret Santa sent to me. Am I the very first person to receive their stuff????? I feel weird being the only one getting their stuff first! LOL! Oh well!

In my package, I received the following: 

i.d. bare Vitamins Skin rev-er upper
Lancome Juicy Wear Sheer
Nyx Lipgloss Frosteed Beige
Nyx Lipgloss Lilac Field
Nyx Lipliner Natural
Nyx Eyeshadow Rust
Nyx Eyeshadow Mocha
Mac Pigment Samples- Teal, Vanilla, Silver Fog
Mac Lipstick Pretty Please 
Mac Emanuel Ungara Beauty Powder Flower Mist Dew
Cute White Cosmetic Bag

I really do love every single item, especially all the NYX stuff (since I can't get any here where I live). And getting the MAC lippie and beauty powder was such a sweet surprise! Thank you "Secret Santa" whoever you are. I am going to re-wrap my gifts and stick them under the tree and be a "good girl" and not use them till Christmas time. It'll be hard . . . but I want to wait until then. I know . . . I'm weird like that! 

So now . . . . every one else who has received their Secret Santa package, please share what you guys received!!!!!_

 

Since there are No more secrets and My Elf I think has abandoned this thread...I was Mochabean's Secret Santa....

I didn't want you guys to think I didn't actually participate!! 

So MochaBean ...In case you were wondering...(Probably Not) It was ME!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_*Im so excited! *I got a beautiful gift from Tish! Thank you so much Tish!!! I trully love everything! I attached two pictures so all could see the bobby brown brick- on top it has 4gorgeous lip colors and then Rose Shimmer brick below. I am so excited about the brushes as well!(soooo cute) X rocks blush (gorgeous) and the tread gently tendertone! as you can see I dove right into that one! You girls already know these will be all over my face tomarrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tish you are a great friend and soooooo generous! Thank you sooo much!!!! 

Now for the Pictures! 








_

 

Damn that Tish girl must really like you!!!

P.S. The tendertone was for her Baby Girl Not her!! Such a Thief!!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Damn that Tish girl must really like you!!!

P.S. The tendertone was for her Baby Girl Not her!! Such a Thief!!!_

 
me! me! me! Its all for me! jk. She will be so excited. She will be like. *This MAC is for me?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* She knows all the diffrent makeup brands already
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. She is sooo funny! She has to learn sometime right. Might as well start early


----------



## carandru (Dec 17, 2008)

I got my SS package today and *I LOVE EVERYTHING!  *Thank you so much MsChrys79!!  The level of generosity you showed really blew me away.  I was smiling so hard and dancing while I opened everything.  I took the time to take a quick pic, but haven't had a chance to sample anything yet.  Well, except the candy that is he he. This really and truly has made my day  (and to think I thought this was going to be a crappy day).








I got:
a cd that I will listen to tonight 
the cutest makeup case
sinful colors nail polish in fiji (purple) and pink forever
Wet n wild vivacious lashes
Jane fan club mascara
Rimmel Fix & Perfect foundation primer
wet n wild megalast lip color in lasting mocha
Maybeline shiny-licious l/g in crushed candy
wet n wild diamond briallance in Baby's got bling 
MUFE flash color  #22 (purple)
MUFE e/s #99


Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! 

My hubby will also thank you for the makeup case b/c I was carrying around my makeup and toiletries in a ziplock bag.  He was super embarrassed when I would whip that out, lol.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_














I got my SS package today and *I LOVE EVERYTHING! *Thank you so much MsChrys79!! The level of generosity you showed really blew me away. I was smiling so hard and dancing while I opened everything. I took the time to take a quick pic, but haven't had a chance to sample anything yet. Well, except the candy that is he he. This really and truly has made my day (and to think I thought this was going to be a crappy day).








I got:
a cd that I will listen to tonight 
the cutest makeup case
sinful colors nail polish in fiji (purple) and pink forever
Wet n wild vivacious lashes
Jane fan club mascara
Rimmel Fix & Perfect foundation primer
wet n wild megalast lip color in lasting mocha
Maybeline shiny-licious l/g in crushed candy
wet n wild diamond briallance in Baby's got bling 
MUFE flash color #22 (purple)
MUFE e/s #99


Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! 

My hubby will also thank you for the makeup case b/c I was carrying around my makeup and toiletries in a ziplock bag. He was super embarrassed when I would whip that out, lol._

 

you are so very welcome! I was afraid you wouldn't like it.... I'm glad you did


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_ok, you got me! how did you guess me anyway! It seems no one is really keeping the "secret santa secret" So I might as well tell you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im really glad you liked everything!!! and it got to you FAST!!!!_

 
A few little things.

Name on the box said Sara, Tish referred to you as Sara.
Not much to go on but I thought I'd have a guess =]


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_














I got my SS package today and *I LOVE EVERYTHING! *Thank you so much MsChrys79!! The level of generosity you showed really blew me away. I was smiling so hard and dancing while I opened everything. I took the time to take a quick pic, but haven't had a chance to sample anything yet. Well, except the candy that is he he. This really and truly has made my day (and to think I thought this was going to be a crappy day).








I got:
a cd that I will listen to tonight 
the cutest makeup case
sinful colors nail polish in fiji (purple) and pink forever
Wet n wild vivacious lashes
Jane fan club mascara
Rimmel Fix & Perfect foundation primer
wet n wild megalast lip color in lasting mocha
Maybeline shiny-licious l/g in crushed candy
wet n wild diamond briallance in Baby's got bling 
MUFE flash color #22 (purple)
MUFE e/s #99


Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! 

My hubby will also thank you for the makeup case b/c I was carrying around my makeup and toiletries in a ziplock bag. He was super embarrassed when I would whip that out, lol._

 

Great Gifts!!! Aren't surprises just so much fun ...especally when it's filled with lots of goodies!! Looks GREAT!!! ENJOY!!   
Another Generous Santa !!


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 17, 2008)

What if you dont know who your gift is from, should the person fess up or wait until the list is released?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 17, 2008)

^^ I fessed up...It's so close to Christmas...what are we gonna do??


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lily_Lyla* 

 
_A few little things.

Name on the box said Sara, Tish referred to you as Sara.
Not much to go on but I thought I'd have a guess =]_

 
Man, Lesson learned! When on a top secret mission- use no names! JK.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ I fessed up...It's so close to Christmas...what are we gonna do??_

 
'
Yeah, me too. If they have already received then its up to you. But I dont want to know who mine is untill then. It would take some of the fun out! ya know


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_My hubby will also thank you for the makeup case b/c I was carrying around my makeup and toiletries in a ziplock bag.  He was super embarrassed when I would whip that out, lol._

 
(I just threw away my ziploc bag today, shh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Yay for cool stuff!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 17, 2008)

So Who hasn't receivd their Gifts yet??


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 17, 2008)

me.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 17, 2008)

me xd


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 17, 2008)

me, me and me. ( ok goofy. but one me was too short, gr)


----------



## peacelover18 (Dec 17, 2008)

Eeek! I finally sent mine out today (I know - bad Peacelover! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

But I sent it priority so my elf should have it by Friday!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 17, 2008)

I haven't recieved my gift either
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....but it's no biggie! I enjoyed participating and the fact that my elf got theirs AND enjoyed it is good enough!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 No hurry....


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 17, 2008)

I havent received mine either. It's okay though, because my elf's reaction was so so sooooooooooooo worth it. It made me cry reading how much she loved it.


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 17, 2008)

My elf lives in a state that starts with "O" and I'm from one of the other states that starts with "O"..... That's my way of fessing up, haha.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 17, 2008)

*O* we get it


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 18, 2008)

^^Lmao *O* I'm so glad!


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 18, 2008)

I totally had an office space moment with the O puns.

YouTube - Show her my O face


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *whittt8* 

 
_I havent received mine either. It's okay though, because my elf's reaction was so so sooooooooooooo worth it. It made me cry reading how much she loved it._

 

Damnit to Hell...now I have to go investigate who it was....Can I just get a pm...I'm tired...


----------



## SuSana (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Damnit to Hell...now I have to go investigate who it was....Can I just get a pm...I'm tired..._

 
It's hard work being nosey hahaha


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

Got it pegged now, Whittt!! You were a Super Great SS .. Can't fool Mother Nature!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_It's hard work being nosey hahaha_

 

Hey Hey Scram....


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Dec 18, 2008)

I think I know who my Santa was now!  She's the best Santa ever, btw!  One of the "O" girls!  LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

^^^ Me TOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Dec 18, 2008)

Peacelover...don't feel bad, I just sent mine today too, cuz I wanted my elfie to get hers as close to Christmas as possible!  I like to draw out the anticipation...hopefully she'll think it was worth the wait!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 18, 2008)

I believe that my box was stolen. I was waiting to receive it from being mailed to a "wrong" address. They said they mailed it back the 12th, or I should have received it the 12th. Im really nervous because that was almost a week ago. 

Please nobody steal my box! Please! I need it to get to my elf again, I dont care that I have to pay shipping again. Im going to cry if I dony get it back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








I HATE USPS. I SHOULD HAVE SENT IT UPS, THIS NEVER HAPPENS WITH UPS!!!! Im seriously getting ready to cry! I shopped so long and hard for my elf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Someone needs to give me a hug, like now. Please!!!!!!!!


----------



## Willa (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ 
Someone needs to give me a hug, like now. Please!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 





I hope it turns out ok for you!
The grinch who stole christmas is in the air this year of what?


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Dec 18, 2008)

That isn't good, I'm crossing my fingers for you!  It will show up tomorrow!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I believe that my box was stolen. I was waiting to receive it from being mailed to a "wrong" address. They said they mailed it back the 12th, or I should have received it the 12th. Im really nervous because that was almost a week ago. 

Please nobody steal my box! Please! I need it to get to my elf again, I dont care that I have to pay shipping again. Im going to cry if I dony get it back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I HATE USPS. I SHOULD HAVE SENT IT UPS, THIS NEVER HAPPENS WITH UPS!!!! Im seriously getting ready to cry! I shopped so long and hard for my elf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Someone needs to give me a hug, like now. Please!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
If it makes you feel any better I waited over 3 weeks to get a letter retiurned that went to the wrong address...If you have the tracking number look it up...It will tell you where the package is...If it says returned to sender it is still in process...It will say delivered once they actually get it back to you


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm sure it will show up soon!!!

I was getting worried about my elf's parcel too as one package I sent the same day to New York reached there about a week before my elf received hers...


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 18, 2008)

My elf still hasn't gotten mine, which makes me sad- I mailed it over a week ago, and an item I sent MEDIA MAIL the same day made it faster than her gift!!  Bastard USPS.


----------



## SuSana (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Hey Hey Scram....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Geez I'm just trying to live vicariously through you guys since I was a dummy and didn't sign up in time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LoL jk Tish makes me ------>


----------



## mochabean (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Since there are No more secrets and My Elf I think has abandoned this thread...I was Mochabean's Secret Santa....

I didn't want you guys to think I didn't actually participate!! 

So MochaBean ...In case you were wondering...(Probably Not) It was ME!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahaaa! I KNEW it was you! You were giving me "little" hints before. I just didn't say anything b/c I was too shy if I guessed wrong. Thanks Tish! You are awesome!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And nope, I haven't abandoned this thread! I have been reading faithfully every day. But have been so busy I don't have time to reply! Working NOC shift in the ER sucks big time right now. It's crazy buzy and everyone has the flu! I'm so stressed out right now! Thank god for Specktra to keep me preoccupied with stuff! 

Hope everyone who is waiting for their packages gets them. Mail is incredibly show right now for USPS. So hang in there. I'm sure your Secret Santa pkgs will be arriving sooner than you think!


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Got it pegged now, Whittt!! You were a Super Great SS .. Can't fool Mother Nature!!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_I think I know who my Santa was now! She's the best Santa ever, btw! One of the "O" girls! LOL_

 
Thank you... This was seriously the climax of my Christmas, LOL. I've never done anything like it before, but I am hooked now. I was telling my husband we should have secret valentines and leprechauns and easter bunnies... he just told me to go to sleep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Love you girls!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *whittt8* 

 
_Thank you... This was seriously the climax of my Christmas, LOL. I've never done anything like it before, but I am hooked now. I was telling my husband we should have secret valentines and leprechauns and easter bunnies... he just told me to go to sleep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Love you girls!_

 

I know right!! I was so excited everytime I sent a gift...Making someone smile or making their day better is such a rush!!! Never expected anything in return but the people here have been so fabulous in everyway!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mochabean* 

 
_Hahaaa! I KNEW it was you! You were giving me "little" hints before. I just didn't say anything b/c I was too shy if I guessed wrong. Thanks Tish! You are awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And nope, I haven't abandoned this thread! I have been reading faithfully every day. But have been so busy I don't have time to reply! Working NOC shift in the ER sucks big time right now. It's crazy buzy and everyone has the flu! I'm so stressed out right now! Thank god for Specktra to keep me preoccupied with stuff! 

Hope everyone who is waiting for their packages gets them. Mail is incredibly show right now for USPS. So hang in there. I'm sure your Secret Santa pkgs will be arriving sooner than you think!_

 

She's alive!!! Yeah!!!!! I thought you abandoned us!!! Try not to stress so much .. I know it's easier said than done...Just take one long day at a time!!  You are doing very valuable work!!!


----------



## NatalieMT (Dec 18, 2008)

Aww even though I didn't participate in this (I should have!) I've been reading the thread thinking how lovely everyone here is. I'm glad their are genuine, thoughtful, wonderful people out thereIt's a delight to read how happy everyone has been following receiving their gifts and swaps.

I'd very much like to join in any future swap/package pal schemes. If anyone wants to get in touch with me in the UK then that'd be fun. I'm willing to ship anywhere.


----------



## Shenanigans (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm slightly worried because I sent my package 8 days ago by Priority Air and my elf hasn't received it.  =\  And now I'm out of town and the receipt with tracking is at home.  Grrr!  *deep breath*


----------



## concertina (Dec 18, 2008)

I haven't received mine. And I'm worried, because including a necklace I got off of etsy just a week or so ago, my USPS has now lost *TWO* of my packages. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Whomever my Santa is, I sure hope you bought insurance!


----------



## ClareBear86 (Dec 18, 2008)

you guys recieved lovely gifts!!!

this thread has to be my fave on this site! everyones so damn generous!!!

hope your parcel turns up CantAffordMac


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 18, 2008)

Hee! I got my gifts! thank you santa! I'm so tickled!
I got a bottle of Fix+, and Trax!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mtrimier* 

 
_





 Hee! I got my gifts! thank you santa! I'm so tickled!
I got a bottle of Fix+, and Trax! 




_

 
LOve both of those items....TRAX is one of my fav e/s !!! Great stuff !!!


----------



## Laurie (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Geez I'm just trying to live vicariously through you guys since I was a dummy and didn't sign up in time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LoL jk Tish makes me ------> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


Lol, my sentiments exactly.


----------



## melliquor (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I believe that my box was stolen. I was waiting to receive it from being mailed to a "wrong" address. They said they mailed it back the 12th, or I should have received it the 12th. Im really nervous because that was almost a week ago. 

Please nobody steal my box! Please! I need it to get to my elf again, I dont care that I have to pay shipping again. Im going to cry if I dony get it back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I HATE USPS. I SHOULD HAVE SENT IT UPS, THIS NEVER HAPPENS WITH UPS!!!! Im seriously getting ready to cry! I shopped so long and hard for my elf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Someone needs to give me a hug, like now. Please!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I just feel terrible about this.  I asked my gramma today and she said that no package ever came and was refused... they just didn't bother delivering it.  I am so pissed off... USPS sucks!!!

Rebecca don't stress too much... you will get it back.  Sometimes, it takes a while to get packages back.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I believe that my box was stolen. I was waiting to receive it from being mailed to a "wrong" address. They said they mailed it back the 12th, or I should have received it the 12th. Im really nervous because that was almost a week ago. 

Please nobody steal my box! Please! I need it to get to my elf again, I dont care that I have to pay shipping again. Im going to cry if I dony get it back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








I HATE USPS. I SHOULD HAVE SENT IT UPS, THIS NEVER HAPPENS WITH UPS!!!! Im seriously getting ready to cry! I shopped so long and hard for my elf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Someone needs to give me a hug, like now. Please!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
It will be okay sweetie....I'm sure it will


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks guys! Im too scared to track the package again, so Im just going to wait a few more days. I know xmas is rite around the corner..so that might be the hold up. Plus my mom said that they arent going to bother shipping it back to me fast..

I feel bad that melliquor couldnt get it before xmas. I put a lot of thought into it. I just hope itdoes come back to me, as long as its not money wasted.


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 20, 2008)

Aww totally sucks about the thought of packages being lost...I hope you all find and get them back.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 21, 2008)

I got mine, I don't know who it's from though

will post piccies soon!


----------



## peacelover18 (Dec 21, 2008)

I got mine yesterday! I will post pics tomorrow - it's been a hectic couple of days and I'm pooped at the moment. But I love everything I got!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I got mine, I don't know who it's from though

will post piccies soon!_

 

Come on with the pix dude!! You know this stuff excites me...No life over here!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peacelover18* 

 
_I got mine yesterday! I will post pics tomorrow - it's been a hectic couple of days and I'm pooped at the moment. But I love everything I got! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah!! Whatcha get!!!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Come on with the pix dude!! You know this stuff excites me...No life over here!!



Yeah!! Whatcha get!!!_

 

YOU are a MESS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! but I must admit without you this thread is soooo DEAD!!! LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_YOU are a MESS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! but I must admit without you this thread is soooo DEAD!!! LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You all know you wanna see too!!! Get on with the posting!! It's almost Christmas already!!


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 22, 2008)

^^^
heee! What she said!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 22, 2008)

*The Amazing Tish strikes again!!! Thank you so much for the darkside lipstick!!!! I really wasnt sure how it would look on me. (casue im sooooo  pale) But it looks Fantastic! I have worn it everyday since I received it!!!! Thank you sooooo much again! You have made my Christmas so far spectacular
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## ClareBear86 (Dec 22, 2008)

awwww tish ur a diamond

everyone recieved there parcels yet?


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 22, 2008)

nope :-/


----------



## peacelover18 (Dec 22, 2008)

I just went to take pics and realized I left my camera at home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ah well. I'll try to get a hold of one and take a pic for you guys, but in the meantime here is what I got:

Amber Lights e/s
Moss Scape Paint Pot
Deep Blue Green Pigment
Tea Time Pigment
Samples of: Yellow, Platinum Metal, Basic Red, Reflects Bronze, Naval Blue, Red Electric, Reflects Rust, Rock-It Yellow, Orange, Landscape Green, True Chartreuse, Copper Metal, Lily White, Reflects Purple Duo, and Off the Radar Pigments
Some hair product/perfume samples
Hershey's Cocoa Mix
A mini first aid kit
A mini grow your own Christmas tree
Hand sanitizer
Lots of candy (Some of which, has uh .... mysteriously disappeared already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
And a great mix CD, which I'm listening to right now (It even has Smelly Cat on there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I'm so excited! I love absolutely everything! This was me when I opened the package ----> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A gigantic thank you to the lovely *melozburngr*. If I got nothing else for Christmas I'd be just fine. Thank you for enabling my pigment addiction big-time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I hope my elf loves her package as much as I love mine.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 22, 2008)

What a Fabulous Haul!!! Everything sounds PERFECT!! I am just so amazed how the majority of SS people put so much thought in their gifts and made them so much fun to open!! I am going to be more creative next year ....

YEAHHH Melozburngr...I knew your package would be fun!!


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peacelover18* 

 
_I just went to take pics and realized I left my camera at home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ah well. I'll try to get a hold of one and take a pic for you guys, but in the meantime here is what I got:

Amber Lights e/s
Moss Scape Paint Pot
Deep Blue Green Pigment
Tea Time Pigment
Samples of: Yellow, Platinum Metal, Basic Red, Reflects Bronze, Naval Blue, Red Electric, Reflects Rust, Rock-It Yellow, Orange, Landscape Green, True Chartreuse, Copper Metal, Lily White, Reflects Purple Duo, and Off the Radar Pigments
Some hair product/perfume samples
Hershey's Cocoa Mix
A mini first aid kit
A mini grow your own Christmas tree
Hand sanitizer
Lots of candy (Some of which, has uh .... mysteriously disappeared already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
And a great mix CD, which I'm listening to right now (It even has Smelly Cat on there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I'm so excited! I love absolutely everything! This was me when I opened the package ----> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A gigantic thank you to the lovely *melozburngr*. If I got nothing else for Christmas I'd be just fine. Thank you for enabling my pigment addiction big-time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I hope my elf loves her package as much as I love mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I actually was waiting to tel ya- I looked at the jar of one of the samples I sent- I for some reason thought I bought Reflects Rust, but it is Reflects Copper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  sorry 

So glad you like everything- I saw Tea Time when I bought yours and was like- this is gorgeous- so I had to get one for myself too! Lol

Good luck with the christmas tree kit- mine didnt work out so well  of course, I forget to water stuff.. soooooo...

Glad you like the CD too, I added a bunch of my favs, and some newer stuff and some silly stuff...


----------



## Willa (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Some of us were lucky!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow, everyone has been really awesome!  You guys know you kick ass!  I just hope my package reaches my elf soon, and in one piece!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 22, 2008)

My daughter called me at work and was like "you have a pink present form S. Butler" I can't wait to get home and see what it is!!!


----------



## Willa (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_My daughter called me at work and was like "you have a pink present form S. Butler" I can't wait to get home and see what it is!!!_

 
What did you order, you naughty lady!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_What did you order, you naughty lady!








_

 
I haven't ordered anything which lets me know it's from my SS....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait I will post as soon as I get home!! YEA


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_Wow, everyone has been really awesome! You guys know you kick ass! I just hope my package reaches my elf soon, and in one piece!_

 
I bet your package will be there at any moment....The postal service is just takig out everything that was meant for me first  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have friends working there


----------



## carandru (Dec 22, 2008)

In that case, you should redirect some of that to Omaha


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 22, 2008)

First of all let me say, I got my package. 

I have been sitting here in complete shock. I never expected what I got. My Santa seriously went ABOVE and BEYOND. Whoever you are. Thank you sooooo much. Everything came wrapped so pretty! I would open one thing thinking how great it was and then it just kept getting better. I am seriously sitting here having a hard time even knowing what to write. I am so happy and so grateful and love absolutely everything. I really appreicate everything and I hope my amazing Santa got an even more spectacular gift, becasue she deserves it!!!! 
Thank you!!!!! xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxxooxxo!!!! Santa!!!!

ok so without further adue.....

I got Bare Minerals Pure Pleasures- 9 Luxiourous Eye Colors (gorgeous! I have been wanting thisssss)
Large Pack of MAC wipes (love- a total staple of mine!)
MAC 187 Brush
MAC 217 Brush
MAC 211 Brush (am in awe, love all the brushes so muchhhhh)
MAC Liquidlast Liner in Molten Sol
Philosophy Holiday cookbook with Red velvet cake shower gel(lovvvvveeeeeee)
Philosophy State of grace gift samples of amazing grace shower cream, shampoo bath and shower and inner grace bath and shower
Lorac Serenity Eyeshadow
Ms. Manicure Just in case kit (perfect for my desk at work! has everthing you need inside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
OPI Polish in "Dont Toy with me"
OPI Polish in "My Private Jet" (both gorgeous colors! )
Bella Mi- Soap Truffles (they smell yummy!)
Super Cute Sterling Silver and swarovski crystal earings (they are black ank pink and silver - blk and pink are my favorite colors btw)
A super cute hello kitty ornament
A box of andes chocolates (my favorite- these will be gone before I leave work today)
A Candy Cane

and as if all of the above wasnt enough....

A 15.00 gift card to MAC and another 15.00 gift card to Sephora. 

Again Santa, Thank you sooo much. I couldnt be happier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xoxoxoxoxoxoox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The pictures are below so you can see all the beautiful gifts!!!!!


----------



## Willa (Dec 22, 2008)

And again


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 22, 2008)

OM Lovin G in Heaven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







your Secret Santa was really SANTA!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







The greatest gift ever!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enjoy it....

SS you rock!!!


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 22, 2008)

Woooweee!!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 22, 2008)

MRSRjizzle ALL I can say is DAMN!!!!! I'm with Tish you really did have Santa!!! LOL... But Seriously Good things happen to Good people and from what I hear you deserve it! Hope you enjoy.

ok.... I can't post pictures yet cause my camera is charging but MY SS was PEACELOVER18!!!!

and she was sooo sweet and generous!!When I opened my pkg. I was like:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















:  kissy: I received: 
a Pro blush palette
a 217 brush 
carbon e/s 
a Stila e/s (not sure which color) plum maybe??
Jane Blush in: Blushing Plum
Jane Blush in: Blushing Earth Sheer
NYX trio in: Serengeti
NYX trio in: Hippie-Chic
Generous MAC piggie samples in: Accent Red, Forest Green, Blonde's Gold, Copper Sparkle, Blue Brown, and Chocolate Brown!!! 

Thanks so much PEACELOVER18!!! I LOVE ALL OF MY GIFTS I REALLY APPRECIATE THEM!!!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_MRSRjizzle vbmenu_register("postmenu_1430681", true); ALL I can say is DAMN!!!!! I'm with Tish you really did have Santa!!! LOL... But Seriuosly Good things happen to Good people and from what I hear you deserve it! Hope you enjoy._

 

ahhhh, Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_Wow, everyone has been really awesome! You guys know you kick ass! I just hope my package reaches my elf soon, and in one piece!_

 

^^^ hummm this smells like a Dahlia_Rayn .... I'm just guessing...But who do you guys think.....

Actually I am just narrowing down the people who said they shipped last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If it was you Dahlia...I'm firing all the postal peps who forgot to pull my brushes out!!!

Edit...and my wipes
Edit..and my Philosophy stuff
Edit...and my OPI polish
EDIT!! AND my damn CANDY!!!!

EDIT!! I told them to send her the box and wrapping ONLY ...Bazzztardddzzzz


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_MRSRjizzle ALL I can say is DAMN!!!!! I'm with Tish you really did have Santa!!! LOL... But Seriously Good things happen to Good people and from what I hear you deserve it! Hope you enjoy.

ok.... I can't post pictures yet cause my camera is charging but MY SS was PEACELOVER18!!!!

and she was sooo sweet and generous!!When I opened my pkg. I was like:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















:  kissy: I received: 
a Pro blush palette
a 217 brush 
carbon e/s 
a Stila e/s (not sure which color) plum maybe??
Jane Blush in: Blushing Plum
Jane Blush in: Blushing Earth Sheer
NYX trio in: Serengeti
NYX trio in: Hippie-Chic
Generous MAC piggie samples in: Accent Red, Forest Green, Blonde's Gold, Copper Sparkle, Blue Brown, and Chocolate Brown!!! 

Thanks so much PEACELOVER18!!! I LOVE ALL OF MY GIFTS I REALLY APPRECIATE THEM!!!!_

 

Fabulous!!! Post Pictures!!! ....I almost missed this believe it or not...I didn't see any pics....


PEACELOVER!!! you're fabulous!!! Great JOB!!!!


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow you guys have gotten great gifts! There are some amazing SS's among us!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *whittt8* 

 
_Wow you guys have gotten great gifts! There are some amazing SS's among us!!_

 
People have been generous to a fault!!  I get so excited everytime someone gets something...Not sure why...just makes me go spend more to buy what I see in their baskets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that I really NEED!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ hummm this smells like a Dahlia_Rayn .... I'm just guessing...But who do you guys think.....

Actually I am just narrowing down the people who said they shipped last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If it was you Dahlia...I'm firing all the postal peps who forgot to pull my brushes out!!!

Edit...and my wipes
Edit..and my Philosophy stuff
Edit...and my OPI polish
EDIT!! AND my damn CANDY!!!!

EDIT!! I told them to send her the box and wrapping ONLY ...Bazzztardddzzzz_

 





Santa swwoooopppped in to save my present from your handlers!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LMAO!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 22, 2008)

Ok Guys here are the pics.....
I sure hope this works....


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 22, 2008)

^^^ Ok like I told Mrsjizzle...Can we get some pictures in the size we can see!!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Ok like I told Mrsjizzle...Can we get some pictures in the size we can see!!!_

 





 1st Rule of this thread! Keep Tish Happy!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 22, 2008)

Girl they were too big I'm bout to go to Walmart I'll post when I come back "scouts honor" LOL


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 23, 2008)

wow....some of u guys were really blessed!!


----------



## peacelover18 (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_I actually was waiting to tel ya- I looked at the jar of one of the samples I sent- I for some reason thought I bought Reflects Rust, but it is Reflects Copper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry 

So glad you like everything- I saw Tea Time when I bought yours and was like- this is gorgeous- so I had to get one for myself too! Lol

Good luck with the christmas tree kit- mine didnt work out so well  of course, I forget to water stuff.. soooooo...

Glad you like the CD too, I added a bunch of my favs, and some newer stuff and some silly stuff... _

 
Eh, Reflects Rust or Copper - it's gorgeous either way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tea Time is gorgeous! I was so shocked to see that you got it - I have wanted it so much that I was considering going to Nordstrom after Christmas and seeing if they could track one down for me, cause it's sold out here. But now I won't have to. I think I'll wear it tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you so much again. You really made my Christmas.


----------



## peacelover18 (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_MRSRjizzle ALL I can say is DAMN!!!!! I'm with Tish you really did have Santa!!! LOL... But Seriously Good things happen to Good people and from what I hear you deserve it! Hope you enjoy.

ok.... I can't post pictures yet cause my camera is charging but MY SS was PEACELOVER18!!!!

and she was sooo sweet and generous!!When I opened my pkg. I was like:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















:  kissy: I received: 
a Pro blush palette
a 217 brush 
carbon e/s 
a Stila e/s (not sure which color) plum maybe??
Jane Blush in: Blushing Plum
Jane Blush in: Blushing Earth Sheer
NYX trio in: Serengeti
NYX trio in: Hippie-Chic
Generous MAC piggie samples in: Accent Red, Forest Green, Blonde's Gold, Copper Sparkle, Blue Brown, and Chocolate Brown!!! 

Thanks so much PEACELOVER18!!! I LOVE ALL OF MY GIFTS I REALLY APPRECIATE THEM!!!!_

 
Oh the Stila eyeshadow is Poise.

I'm so glad you like everything!


----------



## Willa (Dec 23, 2008)

I wonder if my elf recieved hers


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peacelover18* 

 
_Oh the Stila eyeshadow is Poise.

I'm so glad you like everything! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I truly did! Thanks again!!


----------



## melliquor (Dec 23, 2008)

Elf... where are you!?

She got her gift on Friday... i really hope she liked it.


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peacelover18* 

 
_Eh, Reflects Rust or Copper - it's gorgeous either way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tea Time is gorgeous! I was so shocked to see that you got it - I have wanted it so much that I was considering going to Nordstrom after Christmas and seeing if they could track one down for me, cause it's sold out here. But now I won't have to. I think I'll wear it tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you so much again. You really made my Christmas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Anytime- I'm glad you liked everything- I LOVE CHRISTMAS!  I feel all warm and glowy.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 23, 2008)

Two VS lipglosses
Ensign lustreglass
Post Haste ES
Some wedge sponges 
Touchable bubbles! XD
Biore Exfoliator
Biore Strips
Quick Frost, Rushmetal, Mauvement, Royal FLush samples
two samples I don't know what they are ;-;
and a handful of my favorite candy ever!!!!

Thankyou so much :3333


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Two VS lipglosses
Ensign lustreglass
Post Haste ES
Some wedge sponges 
Touchable bubbles! XD
Biore Exfoliator
Biore Strips
Quick Frost, Rushmetal, Mauvement, Royal FLush samples
two samples I don't know what they are ;-;
and a handful of my favorite candy ever!!!!

Thankyou so much :3333



_

 


Great Stuff!! Your Santa was great as welll!!! You received a bunch of goodies!!


----------



## Willa (Dec 23, 2008)

Oulala, MsChrys and Tish... I just received two wonderfull packages

Thank you soo much girls for the goodies, it makes my heart crumble in pieces of looove 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gonna post pix later, I gotta go cook some biscottis for tomorrow, I am sooooooo in a rush today, just got back from the MUFE counter.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Oulala, MsChrys and Tish... I just received two wonderfull packages

Thank you soo much girls for the goodies, it makes my heart crumble in pieces of looove 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gonna post pix later, I gotta go cook some biscottis for tomorrow, I am sooooooo in a rush today, just got back from the MUFE counter.




_

 
Really???? Hummmm from Me??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Whatcha get ...Maybe they were FOR ME!!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Oulala, MsChrys and Tish... I just received two wonderfull packages

Thank you soo much girls for the goodies, it makes my heart crumble in pieces of looove 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gonna post pix later, I gotta go cook some biscottis for tomorrow, I am sooooooo in a rush today, just got back from the MUFE counter.




_

 
What nice girls those two are!!! Cant wait to see whatcha got!!!!


----------



## Willa (Dec 23, 2008)

So here are the pix!!!

From Tish :





And From MsChrys





Love it, love it, love it!
I had the chance to try NYX only twice because I just bought one color and one trio, thank you girls because now I can carry these little with me in my purse, wich I don't with my MUFE big palettes. I love everything, and franckly I had tears of joy, no kidding!

It arrived just it time for Christmas...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Love you girls


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 23, 2008)

I guess somebody thought you had been a good little chica!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not sure how Santa keeps sending my gifts to everyone else ...BAD SANTA!!!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_








So here are the pix!!!

From Tish :





And From MsChrys





Love it, love it, love it!
I had the chance to try NYX only twice because I just bought one color and one trio, thank you girls because now I can carry these little with me in my purse, wich I don't with my MUFE big palettes. I love everything, and franckly I had tears of joy, no kidding!

It arrived just it time for Christmas...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Love you girls_

 

You are sooo very welcome! I really am glad that you like it!! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 23, 2008)

What great gifts!! Honestly, you guys inspire me with your kindness. I know I keep saying it, but every time I come back and check the thread something new is on here.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 23, 2008)

^^^ You are so sweet!!


----------



## Willa (Dec 23, 2008)

But it's true!
I love you girls
<3

Maaaan I have so much things to prepare, I just learned that we're leaving the city for 2-3 days, my bf's father is paying us the hotel in Quebec city


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_But it's true!
I love you girls
<3

Maaaan I have so much things to prepare, I just learned that we're leaving the city for 2-3 days, my bf's father is paying us the hotel in Quebec city 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Yeah for your bf's Dad!! Have fun!!!


----------



## Laurie (Dec 23, 2008)

Everytime I read this thread, I regret not seeing it in timee.. I keep thinking about what I'd buy my elf if I took part... **sigh.. Next year for sure!!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Laurie* 

 
_Everytime I read this thread, I regret not seeing it in timee.. I keep thinking about what I'd buy my elf if I took part... **sigh.. Next year for sure!!!_

 
If you want to be Tish's Santa she is still accepting gifts!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hahahha!~ jk. If you have been reading this thread. You get what I mean!!! 

love ya Tish!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 24, 2008)

Tish u are really a very sweet person

In case u guys are wondering, I havent gotten the box back yet. Im really hoping it comes back to me...I want my elf to be able to post her pictures and stuff on this thread....and melliquor, arent u going to be in London after December? This really truly blows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just really wanted my person to get their stuff! I shopped so hard for it lol...

Sigh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You guys dont have to comfort me, I just wanted to update. Keep enjoying ur WONDERFUL gifts!!!


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 24, 2008)

Whoever my santa was, I wont know if I got my package until after Jan 1, when i get back into town! Just letting you know so you dont worry about it!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_If you want to be Tish's Santa she is still accepting gifts!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hahahha!~ jk. If you have been reading this thread. You get what I mean!!! 

love ya Tish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

AHHHH Yeah...I'm open all Year long!!!


----------



## Laurie (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_If you want to be Tish's Santa she is still accepting gifts!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hahahha!~ jk. If you have been reading this thread. You get what I mean!!! 

love ya Tish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Lol.. Yup, I've been keeping uptodate and her plans to attack the post office people and what not.. Lol.. I'd be her Santa, but I'm keeping my lil bum home tomorrow, the malls here are just not cool to be in on Christmas Eve.. And after that, it may be too late.. Unless Tish has some tradition where she gets gifts for New Years too!!..


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Laurie* 

 
_Lol.. Yup, I've been keeping uptodate and her plans to attack the post office people and what not.. Lol.. I'd be her Santa, but I'm keeping my lil bum home tomorrow, the malls here are just not cool to be in on Christmas Eve.. And after that, it may be too late.. Unless Tish has some tradition where she gets gifts for New Years too!!.. _

 
I accept gifts 24/7, 365 days a year.....I am not selfish....I don't just have to have gifts in December!! GEEEZZZZ people!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I accept gifts 24/7, 365 days a year.....I am not selfish....I don't just have to have gifts in December!! GEEEZZZZ people!!_

 
^^^^ you all are laughing cause you think shes joking^^^


----------



## Willa (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm really starting to wonder if my elf will receive her's...
I sent it almost one month and a half ago


----------



## concertina (Dec 24, 2008)

Its Christmas Eve; maybe mine will come today!! Oh, that would be a happy  Christmas!!


----------



## melliquor (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Tish u are really a very sweet person

In case u guys are wondering, I havent gotten the box back yet. Im really hoping it comes back to me...I want my elf to be able to post her pictures and stuff on this thread....and melliquor, arent u going to be in London after December? This really truly blows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just really wanted my person to get their stuff! I shopped so hard for it lol...

Sigh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You guys dont have to comfort me, I just wanted to update. Keep enjoying ur WONDERFUL gifts!!!_

 
No worries Rebecca.

I will be back home on 11 January.

I hope everybody has a great xmas.


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_Its Christmas Eve; maybe mine will come today!! Oh, that would be a happy Christmas!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was thinking the same thing! Then I went out and checked the mail and the darn mailman decided not to bring it, LOL. Hopefully your's came today!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 24, 2008)

^^^ This is so sad...I was hoping EVERYONE would have at least received their items by Christmas Eve...What a drag...People please mail earlier next year so everyone can enjoy their gifts....I know the great people on here are patient but it was a Christmas thread...


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ This is so sad...I was hoping EVERYONE would have at least received their items by Christmas Eve...What a drag...People please mail earlier next year so everyone can enjoy their gifts....I know the great people on here are patient but it was a Christmas thread..._

 
Aww it's okay really! I think my mailman has a conspiracy against me anyhow, lol. I never seem to get things when I'm supposed to lol. That's why he didnt get any Christmas cookies this year
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have lived vicariously through you guys though, and it has been awesome!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 24, 2008)

^^ I know but it still makes me sad.....


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I'm really starting to wonder if my elf will receive her's...
I sent it almost one month and a half ago



_

 
If it's been 6 weeks....They should have it by now or it is probably lost unfortunately.....Did you put tracking on it? I mean I mailed 1st class to Canada and it arrived in less than 5 business days... 6 weeks seems incredibly long to get anywhere.


----------



## concertina (Dec 24, 2008)

No dice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe Friday!!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_No dice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe Friday!!_

 
I'm so sorry your gift didn't arive on time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you are still able to enjoy your Christmas!


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 25, 2008)

Woohoo I got mine but. Don't know who it's from or anything but I know it arrived! El hub received it while I was away he leftbit sitting at home can't wait till I get to the casa!


----------



## ClareBear86 (Dec 25, 2008)

hope u guys had a good christmas 

really nice to see peoples prezzies on here


----------



## Stormy (Dec 26, 2008)

MELLIQUOR!  I just wanted to say a late THANK YOU!!  I've been traveling and haven't had too much time to jump on here, but I did get your package and I adore everything!  Can I tell you how quickly I ate all those Swedish Fish??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And my eyelining skills are improving with my new 209 and Dipdown fluidline!  Thank you again so much, sweetie!!

And to my elf, I mailed yours with Priority Mail on XMas Eve, so I apologize for the lateness!!  If you didn't get it today, you will tomorrow.  I hope you enjoy everything!


----------



## Divinity (Dec 26, 2008)

I waited on pins and needles to open my gift on Christmas day and I can't thank my Santa enough.  Everything was just perfect and EXACTLY what I wanted!!  Thanks again and happy new year!!  xo


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 26, 2008)

^^ What did you get?


----------



## Divinity (Dec 26, 2008)

I got a Starbucks GC, Ghiradelli chocolates with mint (MY FAVE!), an eye mask that says 'naughty', MAC pearl liner in Bankroll (the one I kicked myself for not picking up), make-up remover wipes, and a little travel size lotion from Bath and Bodyworks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Perfect!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 26, 2008)

That sounds perfect!! You had me at Starbucks & bankroll..I love that liner!! 

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 27, 2008)

Just popping in here to say that I hope everyone had a fabulous xmas!!!!!!!!


----------



## concertina (Dec 27, 2008)

I checked my mail today; still not here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anybody else not received theirs yet? Should we do a roll call?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 27, 2008)

Im still waiting to receive the box back from those m-f'ers are USPS...


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_I checked my mail today; still not here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anybody else not received theirs yet? Should we do a roll call?_

 
PeaceLover

Christmas has passed...I think it is time to post the list and do a roll call in all fairness to those still waiting to receive their package from their SS


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 27, 2008)

Nothing here yet.


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 27, 2008)

awww maaan! i hope packages start rolling in for you all.


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 27, 2008)

Okay! I got my present yesterday! Thank you so sooooooooooooooooo much Stormy. I appreciate your present sooooo much! Sorry I didnt have this posted sooner, my computer got a virus yesterday that ate my PC-cillin antivirus system. I can only use my computer in safe-mode now, yuck! So I cant post pictures right now, I'm so sorry loves!

Anyhow Cheryl (aka Stormy) got me a Petting Pink Lip Conditioner, Long Stem Rose Slimshine, a box of Hot Tamales (Love), annnnnd a Rachel Ray cookbook (which I used tonight for dinner, yumm-o!). Not to mention the beautiful MAC Christmas card! Thank you so so so so much! It made my day yesterday. And since my computer wasnt working, I wore my lipstick out and went shopping, LOL! Thank you so much! Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 27, 2008)

^^^ Great Stuff!!  Love that Cookbook!!! SOOOO MUCH!!!!


----------



## Willa (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_PeaceLover

Christmas has passed...I think it is time to post the list and do a roll call in all fairness to those still waiting to receive their package from their SS_

 
Agree on that one!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Dec 28, 2008)

sorry I haven't posted in FOREVER. I just wanted to let y'all know that I got mine in the mail and it was FABULOUS!!!! So: thank you Santa! You are the most fab person ever! *HUGHUGHUG*

I'm also pleased to see that mtrimier liked her gift! I was so short on cash and time that I feel totally guilty for not sending you more. This was so fun and hopefully when I can participate in the future I won't be so busy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and the pen pals thing sounded super fun. I would love to participate.


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 28, 2008)

yes! i was so tickled! i have been randomly spraying my face and sneak touching the shadow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks again!


----------



## Holly (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Agree on that one!_

 
I third that


----------



## peacelover18 (Dec 28, 2008)

Eeek! Sorry guys. Forgot all about that. I've been so busy this past week. 

Here it is (the list is in order so whoever is above you is your Secret Santa, below you is your elf) - highlight it to see it:

START:
MrsRjizzle
Lily_Lyla
Mercurial
Concertina
ClareBear86
MrsMay
Holly
Lyttleravyn
Shenanigans
OfficerJenny
Willa
Nelyanaphonexia
Mtrimier
BadPrincess
Divinity
laguayca
TISH1127
mochabean
katie_070405
melozburngr
Peacelover18
MsChrys79
carandru
CantAffordMAC
Melliquor
Stormy
Whittt8
Dahlia_Rayn
MrsRjizzle
END


----------



## lyttleravyn (Dec 29, 2008)

Yay! Thank you so much Holly, you're the best SS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**shenanigans, hopefully your package will be there when you get back from holiday, let me know!


----------



## melliquor (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stormy* 

 
_MELLIQUOR! I just wanted to say a late THANK YOU!! I've been traveling and haven't had too much time to jump on here, but I did get your package and I adore everything! Can I tell you how quickly I ate all those Swedish Fish?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And my eyelining skills are improving with my new 209 and Dipdown fluidline! Thank you again so much, sweetie!!

And to my elf, I mailed yours with Priority Mail on XMas Eve, so I apologize for the lateness!! If you didn't get it today, you will tomorrow. I hope you enjoy everything!_

 
I am so happy that you liked everything
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







... sorry about the fish but I asked my mom to get me a bag of them and she got me the biggest bag of fish that i have ever seen.  It would have cost a fortune to send them... then i tried to find a smaller bag and couldn't find them anywhere... i haven't been here in so long.  

Did you like the OPI nailpolishes?  I loved those colours.


----------



## concertina (Dec 29, 2008)

You know, I'm trying to keep the faith here but my Santa hasn't even posted in this thread to thank her Santa...

I'm going to give it till the first week of January and then chalk this all up as a learning experience and remember to *not* participate next year...


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_You know, I'm trying to keep the faith here but my Santa hasn't even posted in this thread to thank her Santa...

I'm going to give it till the first week of January and then chalk this all up as a learning experience and remember to *not* participate next year..._

 
I hope this is not the case...I am keeping the faith until the 31st at least!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 29, 2008)

the list is in order so whoever is above you is your Secret Santa, below you is your elf) - highlight it to see it


*Lily_Lyla
Mercurial
Concertina
ClareBear86
MrsMay
Holly
Lyttleravyn
Shenanigans
OfficerJenny
Willa
Nelyanaphonexia
Mtrimier
BadPrincess
Divinity
laguayca
TISH1127
mochabean
katie_070405
melozburngr
Peacelover18
MsChrys79
carandru
CantAffordMAC
Melliquor
Stormy
Whittt8
Dahlia_Rayn
MrsRjizzle
END

**__________________*

Too lazy to highlight...Ya'll know I'm old!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 29, 2008)

I was brave enough to check usps.com and THIS is what came up:

*Your item was processed and left our ATLANTA, GA 30320 facility on December 21, 2008. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.* 

What the hell is it doing it Atlanta?!?!? At least its not lost or stolen...but damn it I want melliquor to have it! Im using UPS next time, I swear!!!!!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah I have a package I sent on the 24th in the same State...still not processed in the USPS system...I have a strange feeling this one is a goner!


----------



## Stormy (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I am so happy that you liked everything
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








... sorry about the fish but I asked my mom to get me a bag of them and she got me the biggest bag of fish that i have ever seen. It would have cost a fortune to send them... then i tried to find a smaller bag and couldn't find them anywhere... i haven't been here in so long. 

Did you like the OPI nailpolishes? I loved those colours._

 
Hey, I take Sweedish Fish in any size bag!  I just love them!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And yes, the OPI ploishes are exact colors I would have picked out and I needed a new red for my toes.  Thank you again!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Whittt8, I glad you liked everything!  I had fun shopping for you.


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 29, 2008)

^^ I loved it all! I made dinner using a recipe from the cookbook on Saturday night and my hubby loved it!

And to my elf (Dahlia Rayn) thank you so much for the card! That was sooo nice of you and it totally made my day!

Have we decided if we're going to do penpals or not? If so I would love to do it


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 29, 2008)

Now that the secrets are out! I just wanted to say thank you to THE MOST AMAZING Santa Ever! Dahlia Rayn!!! YES I am biast! You made me christmas so completly special!!! xoxoxoxoxoxo!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Ok who did not get there stuff....Updating as I remember...Not going back thru all the pages.please update if you received your package *

*Lily_Lyla    Received 
Mercurial
Concertina
ClareBear86  **Received 
MrsMay  Received 
Holly* *Received
Lyttleravyn
Shenanigans
OfficerJenny  Received 
Willa                Received 
Nelyanaphonexia  Received 
Mtrimier     Received 
BadPrincess
Divinity             Received 
laguayca
TISH1127         Received 
mochabean     Received *
*katie_070405
melozburngr
Peacelover18   Received 
MsChrys79        Received 
carandru            Received 
CantAffordMAC Received 
Melliquor
Stormy                Received 
Whittt8    Received 
Dahlia_Rayn    
MrsRjizzle            Received *


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_*Ok who did not get there stuff....Updating as I remember...Not going back thru all the pages.please update if you received your package *

*Lily_Lyla Received *
*Mercurial*
*Concertina*
*ClareBear86 **Received *
*MrsMay Received *
*Holly* *Received*
*Lyttleravyn*
*Shenanigans*
*OfficerJenny Received *
*Willa Received *
*Nelyanaphonexia Received *
*Mtrimier Received *
*BadPrincess*
*Divinity Received *
*laguayca*
*TISH1127 Received *
*mochabean Received *
*katie_070405*
*melozburngr*
*Peacelover18 Received *
*MsChrys79 Received *
*carandru Received *
*CantAffordMAC Received *
*Melliquor*
*Stormy Received *
*Whittt8 Received *
*Dahlia_Rayn *
*MrsRjizzle Received *_

 
Dahlia_Rayn received hers, I was her santa, lol.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 29, 2008)

Updated 

*Lily_Lyla Received *
*Mercurial*
*Concertina*
*ClareBear86 **Received *
*MrsMay Received *
*Holly* *Received*
*Lyttleravyn*
*Shenanigans*
*OfficerJenny Received *
*Willa Received *
*Nelyanaphonexia Received *
*Mtrimier Received *
*BadPrincess*
*Divinity Received *
*laguayca*
*TISH1127 Received *
*mochabean Received *
*katie_070405*
*melozburngr*
*Peacelover18 Received *
*MsChrys79 Received *
*carandru Received *
*CantAffordMAC Received *
*Melliquor*
*Stormy Received *
*Whittt8 Received *
*Dahlia_Rayn* *Received *
*MrsRjizzle Received *


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Have the following People received their gifts? *
* 

Mercurial*
*Shenanigans*
*BadPrincess*
*laguayca*
*katie_070405*
*melozburngr* *Still Not Received *
M*elliquor* *In Route via USPS return *


----------



## Willa (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you Tish for doing this list





I hope they received it and just forgot to tell us?


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 29, 2008)

Haven't gotten mine yet.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Dec 29, 2008)

I received mine


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_Haven't gotten mine yet._

 
Pm'd 
SS for Melonzburngr and Concertina for status....copied PeaceLover18


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Dec 29, 2008)

I think this was so much fun!  I really hope everyone receives there packages, I want everyone to feel like they can participate next year!  It was the best picking things for my elf, and when I got my package...wow!  Girls you're the greatest and I'm so happy that I participated!
I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for the elves who haven't gotten their packages yet!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have pm'd all the SS that have Elf's who have not yet received gifts and asked them to update the thread on the status of when they can expect to receive it.


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 30, 2008)

I feel really bad for the gals who havent gotten their gifts yet. I feel like I should go get you guys a gift because I wish you'd been able to experience it. Dont give up on the gift exchange idea completely! Maybe next time we do this we should have someone be like the watch dog and keep track of whether or not people are participating for sure and will be able to send something on time? I hope you guys get gifts and if you dont maybe other people can volunteer to be your late Santas? Just an idea, because I'd love to buy for someone again


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ohhh and I think laguayca got hers but was out of town and wouldnt open it until she got back? I will go back through and check the thread, but for some reason I want to say she did??


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

^^ I 100% agree!  Although everyone here are adults it's obvious some sort of supervision is required if this gift exchange is to continue. 
In all honesty I am really sad for those who have not received their gifts we had over 2 months to get our gift to our ELF no matter how small or large the gift I am sure everyone was just excited for the surprise.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *whittt8* 

 
_Ohhh and I think laguayca got hers but was out of town and wouldnt open it until she got back? I will go back through and check the thread, but for some reason I want to say she did??_

 

Thats right I remember that...updating the list


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *whittt8* 

 
_Ohhh and I think laguayca got hers but was out of town and wouldnt open it until she got back? I will go back through and check the thread, but for some reason I want to say she did??_

 
I checked and she did get it.


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ I 100% agree! Although everyone here are adults it's obvious some sort of supervision is required if this gift exchange is to continue. 
In all honesty I am really sad for those who have not received their gifts we had over 2 months to get our gift to our ELF no matter how small or large the gift I am sure everyone was just excited for the surprise._

 
Thats exactly how I felt. I was just the idea that someone who didnt know you from Adam was going to spend their money on you for Christmas. It seriously was heartwarming for me and reinforced that there still are good people out there. 

I did notice though that a few people that signed up did not even post their lists like they were supposed to, nor did they participate in the thread. Maybe they changed their minds? Idk, but I would hope that people wouldnt decide to be a part of something like this then booger out.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Please update if you have sent or Received your SS gifts Please....*

*All Gifts were due by Christmas but no later than 12/31/08 *


*Mercurial* *
Shenanigans* *Package sent by your SS *
*BadPrincess*
*katie_070405*
*melozburngr* *NotYet* *Received *
M*elliquor* *In Route via USPS return *
*Concertina - Not Yet Received *


----------



## lyttleravyn (Dec 30, 2008)

I sent mine to Shenanigans, but it was sent from NJ to Canada a few days before she left for vacation (I didn't know). I hope its there when she gets home


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lyttleravyn* 

 
_I sent mine to Shenanigans, but it was sent from NJ to Canada a few days before she left for vacation (I didn't know). I hope its there when she gets home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Great at least it will be waiting for her....I will note it on the list ...Thank you!!


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 30, 2008)

I just checked Mercurial's profile and it says she logged in yesterday, but it doesnt look like she's been active posting. 

Shenanigans hasnt logged on since the 18th.

BadPrincess got her gift; she posted on page 19.

katie_070405 hasnt logged on since the 21st.

Hope that helps.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

^^ You are so Great!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Mercurial* *PLEASE UPDATE
Shenanigans* *Package sent by your SS *
*katie_070405  PLEASE UPDATE *
*melozburngr* *NotYet* *Received *
M*elliquor* *In Route via USPS return *
*Concertina - Not Yet Received *


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ You are so Great!!_

 

Actually I thought it might have been kinda stalkerish, LOL. Then I figured that in this case stalker-ism is allowed.


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 30, 2008)

So I'm guessing only 2 people didnt actually have gifts sent to them? *Concertina *and *melozburngr*?It looks like everyone else at least had their gift sent to them... Well that really stinks, and I'm really sorry you guys havent gotten anything.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Dec 30, 2008)

I feel bad for the girls who haven't gotten anything yet too!  I'd be willing to be a late Santa too if need be!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

^^ You are so sweet...But we have a Special Secret Santa that is gonna pull out their sled if need be... No it is not me...My sled is broke


----------



## Shenanigans (Dec 30, 2008)

Yup, I'm still on vacation!  I will be home on Thursday so hopefully it's there waiting for me.  =)


----------



## mochabean (Dec 30, 2008)

Hmmm. . . . 

I was the Secret Santa for katie_070405.

I sent her package on 12/2/08 with Delivery Confirmation, and according to the tracking on USPS online, she received it on 12/4/08. 

                                                                                                                                         Label/Receipt Number: 0307 1790 0004 0583 3053
                                                                                                                                                                                                   Detailed Results:











                                                         Delivered, December 04, 2008, 2:41 pm, COOKEVILLE, TN 38501                                                                                                                                                                   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                                                         Arrival at Unit, December 04, 2008, 8:43 am, COOKEVILLE, TN 38501

But she hasn't even posted on this Secret Santa thread since posting her "Want List." So I know she got it. But she didn't bother to post that she received it. I think it would have been nice of her to post in the thread that she at least acknowledged that she received the gift. It kind of sucks when someone signs up to participate in something, but then doesn't bother to follow-up/follow thru with letting us know that they received the items. I don't even know if katie_070405 liked the items I sent her. But it would have been nice to at least get a "thank you." I dunno. Maybe I'm asking too much here??? If I am, I can't help how I feel. Afterall, I put a lot of effort in trying to put together her gift package.

I just hope that if people decide to continue to participate in future gift exchanges, all of the recipients at least acknowledge the receiving of their gifts. I also feel bad for some of the remaining elfs who haven't gotten their packages yet. USPS is still trying to play "catch up" with delivering left over holiday packages. I know, b/c I'm just now receiving some of my xmas presents thru the mail. But then again, WA state had a pretty bad snow storm and for a couple of days mail delivery was cancelled. So if you are still one of the ones waiting for x-mas presents thru the mail, maybe it'll come soon. Or maybe it got lost??? That's why whenever I send any kind of package, I always use some type of tracking to make sure I know the recipient received the pkg.


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi

Sorry for the late update - my elf's gift (probably can be narrowed down to who it is) was sent out on the 12th December. I hoped it would have arrived before Christmas, I do have the receipt back home so will check if I have delivery details from that. Sorry Elf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been away over Christmas and as yet my gift hadn't been received though will update tomorrow when I am back as it may have arrived over this time.


----------



## melliquor (Dec 30, 2008)

I haven't received mine yet... Rebecca have you checked with USPS to see where it is at and when you should be getting it back?


----------



## Willa (Dec 30, 2008)

Well... some BASIC rules should be added next year, that's for sure

No comments here


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I haven't received mine yet... Rebecca have you checked with USPS to see where it is at and when you should be getting it back?_

 
Ive checked the delivery status online, and for some reason it is in Atlanta Georgia...but it says it LEFT Atlanta, and was processed....dont know how, or why the hell its there, but hopefully its being sent back to my address...


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Final List...Please update if your name is on this list*​ 
*Lily_Lyla*.......... *Please update on your Elf's gift - Has not been received *

*Mercurial....... Have Not received SS Gift from  Lily_Lyla*

*Concertina..... Gift Mailed to you on 12/12 from Mercurial (Intl) *

*katie_070405......Gift Shipping to  melozburngr - TODAY *
 
*melozburngr....Gift Shipping today 12/30 from katie_070405*

*CantAffordMAC.. Wtg on Pkg back from USPS to resend to Melliquor*

*Melliquor........... Pkg will be resent by CantAffordMac*


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

^^^ Stick a fork in me I'm done


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 30, 2008)

Lordt.

Thanks Tish for the wrangling! Sorry I didn't update that my elf got hers. I've been busy getting students ready for spring semester.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

No problem...as long as you sent it...you are good!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh I as I said.

Mine is being resent, I'm so sorry Mercurial! I didn't realize half the address was in white so I sent it with half an address. Being blonde! =\

It will be in the post first thing tomorrow and a proof of postage posted on the thread tomorrow.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Final List...Please update if your name is on this list*​ 

*Lily_Lyla*.......... *Pkg mislabelled returned by USPS - Being resent to Mercurial this week... *

*Mercurial....... Pkg being resent this week from Lily_Lyla*

*Concertina..... Gift Mailed to you on 12/12 from Mercurial (Intl) *

*katie_070405......Gift Shipping to melozburngr - Today 12/30 *

*melozburngr....Gift Shipping today 12/30 from katie_070405*

*CantAffordMAC.. Wtg on Pkg back from USPS to resend to Melliquor*

*Melliquor........... Pkg will be resent by CantAffordMac*

 


*Ok I think everyone will have their gifts soon!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









*


----------



## Holly (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lyttleravyn* 

 
_Yay! Thank you so much Holly, you're the best SS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**shenanigans, hopefully your package will be there when you get back from holiday, let me know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're welcome lyttleravyn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted it to be a secret to the very end! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im glad you liked it, and the lipstick looks great on you


----------



## peacelover18 (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh good, I really hope everyone gets their gifts soon. It looks like no one flaked out on us. I think the feedback requirement was a good one in that respect.

Thanks TISH for making the list and checking up on everyone. Perhaps we can be co-organizers for next year's Secret Santa?


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 31, 2008)

^^ Tish would love to be a co-organiser! That way she can send her address to everyone on the list so all pressies go to her!


----------



## peacelover18 (Dec 31, 2008)

^


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peacelover18* 

 
_Oh good, I really hope everyone gets their gifts soon. It looks like no one flaked out on us. I think the feedback requirement was a good one in that respect.

Thanks TISH for making the list and checking up on everyone. Perhaps we can be co-organizers for next year's Secret Santa? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Heck No!! Not interesed in that job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ Tish would love to be a co-organiser! That way she can send her address to everyone on the list so all pressies go to her! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
I am sending my address anyway chica.....Skip the co-hosting!!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_ 
I am sending my address anyway chica.....Skip the co-hosting!!_

 




Bring it on!!  I will send you stuff Tish!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 31, 2008)

Ohhhhhh You know I am wanting the Inglot liners...don;t be teasing me!!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ohhhhhh You know I am wanting the Inglot liners...don;t be teasing me!!_

 





  I went there again today at lunch to take advantage of the 20% off and bought three more pigments... lol.

You should know I dont tease girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If you want them, send me a PM


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 31, 2008)

Stop hating Jersey Girl!!


----------



## Shenanigans (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Two VS lipglosses
Ensign lustreglass
Post Haste ES
Some wedge sponges 
Touchable bubbles! XD
Biore Exfoliator
Biore Strips
Quick Frost, Rushmetal, Mauvement, Royal FLush samples
two samples I don't know what they are ;-;
and a handful of my favorite candy ever!!!!

Thankyou so much :3333



_

 
YAY!  I'm so glad you liked it.  The one pigment is Gilder's Green and I'm blanking on the other... I completely forgot to label them!  *eep*  And that is totally MY favourite candy, which is why I sent them.  =P


----------



## Shenanigans (Jan 2, 2009)

OMG!  My jaw hit the floor when I opened my package... I'm still in shock!!  There's no way I was good enough this year to be so spoiled!  It was amazing how everything was so ME, and I really really appreciate the effort you put into making it so special!

My camera is still packed so I will try and take a pic tomorrow, but I got:

~ A mix CD which I am so excited to listen to
~ A tiara!!
~ World of Warcraft collectible trading cards *awwww*
~ Teal blue cheetah print hair bows (so cute!)
~ Zebra print rock'n'roll awesomesauce earrings
~ Tons of coffee flavoured Werther's
~ Sample of Urban Decay Heavy Metal glitter eye gel
~ MAC pigment samples in Gold, Blue Brown, Teal and Lark About
~ HUGE MAC pigment samples in Mutiny, Blonde's Gold and Gilded Green
~ MAC Cranberry eyeshadow
~ MAC Pucker Tendertone
~ MAC strobe cream sample
~ HIP Metallic Duos in Magnetic, Gilded, Sculpted and Gunmetal

I am still seriously shocked at how awesome it all is and I can't thank you enough littleravyn!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 2, 2009)

^^^ Too Bad Christmas came before ittleravyn won the raffle...If you thought that was great ...Only imagine ......

What great stuff you got!! Good things come back to people who are kind to others!!


----------



## Shenanigans (Jan 2, 2009)

She did?!  I haven't been able to catch up on all the missed threads yet, but that's definitely a well deserved prize.  =)  What goes around comes around!


----------



## melozburngr (Jan 2, 2009)

yay! I got my ss gift!! I LOVE it!! I'm on my phone, so I'll post pix later, but it contained:

A VERY cute clutch purse, two Victoria's Secret Bare Bronze eye palettes in Desert Mirage and Desert Nights. Both are super pretty! Also, a shot glass, some cute black cocktail napkins with silver martini glasses on them, and a bunch of pigment samples! 

Yay!! Thanks secret Santa!!


----------



## peacelover18 (Jan 4, 2009)

^Oh good! Now we're just waiting on *Mercurial, Concertina, and Melliquor's* packages, right? Keep us updated, you three!*



*


----------



## Willa (Jan 5, 2009)

I wish my elf would post a picture of what I sent her


----------



## laguayaca (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you DIVINITY for my GOODies! I love them all!

I got :
Submarine shadow
4n Lipglass
Warmed MSF 
I would have never bought 4n lip glass and im glad you gave it to me I love how the color looks on me! 
I wanted MSF Warmed but when it was out i opted for Light Flush MSF I was too broke to buy both...im so Glad I have both now its amazing!


----------



## laguayaca (Jan 5, 2009)

i have a grey hair eek


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_i have a grey hair eek_

 
I haven't gotten one yet....But now that I have said that one will pop up later today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Pluck it...or cut it close to the root....Or embrace it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least it just one.....Maybe the rest of them won't come for a very long time


----------



## mtrimier (Jan 5, 2009)

lol!

(And it's not gray! Call it a stealthy "blonde" highlight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

yay for people receiving their gifts!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shenanigans* 

 
_OMG!  My jaw hit the floor when I opened my package... I'm still in shock!!  There's no way I was good enough this year to be so spoiled!  It was amazing how everything was so ME, and I really really appreciate the effort you put into making it so special!

My camera is still packed so I will try and take a pic tomorrow, but I got:

~ A mix CD which I am so excited to listen to
~ A tiara!!
~ World of Warcraft collectible trading cards *awwww*
~ Teal blue cheetah print hair bows (so cute!)
~ Zebra print rock'n'roll awesomesauce earrings
~ Tons of coffee flavoured Werther's
~ Sample of Urban Decay Heavy Metal glitter eye gel
~ MAC pigment samples in Gold, Blue Brown, Teal and Lark About
~ HUGE MAC pigment samples in Mutiny, Blonde's Gold and Gilded Green
~ MAC Cranberry eyeshadow
~ MAC Pucker Tendertone
~ MAC strobe cream sample
~ HIP Metallic Duos in Magnetic, Gilded, Sculpted and Gunmetal

I am still seriously shocked at how awesome it all is and I can't thank you enough littleravyn!!_

 

oh yay!! I'm so glad you liked all your stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had so  much fun picking everything out!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 6, 2009)

Im still waiting on my box. from GEORGIA. I am so MAD!!!!!!!! Damn it! And I cant find the effing receipt to track it!!!!!!!


----------



## concertina (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm still waiting...ever so patiently (NOT) waiting...


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 6, 2009)

^^ I know right.....It's like what 2 weeks past Christmas...I can imagine how frustrating this is for you...Hopefully you are getting amazing stuff and it will have been worth the wait!


----------



## Willa (Jan 6, 2009)

I received something last night!
MrsRjizzle, you sweetie girl, thank you soo much for the gifts!
<3





2 Milani e/s, wich I love
Burt's Bees strawberry lip gloss
Benefit's new perfume sample
Little candies my man totally loved, I did too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lipstick from Bare Essentuals (sp??)
MAC creme blush that have been crushed in the mail, but I cleaned it and it's very pretty.

Thankkkkkk yoooooooooou soo much 





 xxx


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 6, 2009)

Great stuiff Willa...sorry your blush got crushed....Now its mineral Blush LOL 

Mrs Mrsrjizzle is the sweetest ever...thats why she is my bff ffffff ffff and ever


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 7, 2009)

I have the receipt and I tracked it....still says it is processed dec 21 and "no other info" USPS is getting a call tomorrow...Im going to end up cursing someone out.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I have the receipt and I tracked it....still says it is processed dec 21 and "no other info" USPS is getting a call tomorrow...Im going to end up cursing someone out._

 

Honestly at this point I probably would have given up on this arriving in the near future and just sent my Elf something else. My patience is and would be far too short to deal with this type of USPS drama.. I hope what is in it is not damaged from all the shipments..But it would be chalked up as a loss for me.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_










I received something last night!
MrsRjizzle, you sweetie girl, thank you soo much for the gifts!
<3





2 Milani e/s, wich I love
Burt's Bees strawberry lip gloss
Benefit's new perfume sample
Little candies my man totally loved, I did too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lipstick from Bare Essentuals (sp??)
MAC creme blush that have been crushed in the mail, but I cleaned it and it's very pretty.

Thankkkkkk yoooooooooou soo much 





 xxx_

 
omg! Im sorry it got crushed! I was thinking you werent even going to receive it at all! I thought I covered it all in bubble wrap!!! ugg!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway. Glad it found you!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Great stuiff Willa...sorry your blush got crushed....Now its mineral Blush LOL 

Mrs Mrsrjizzle is the sweetest ever...thats why she is my bff ffffff ffff and ever_

 
Ohhh! I love you Tish!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Honestly at this point I probably would have given up on this arriving in the near future and just sent my Elf something else. My patience is and would be far too short to deal with this type of USPS drama.. I hope what is in it is not damaged from all the shipments..But it would be chalked up as a loss for me._

 
I understand. But this is a $60 package. yes I SHOULD HAVE gotten insurance but it was going to the next state over! I have learned my lesson..

I called USPS today, the lady was...extremely unhelpful. Basically what she said is "its lost and maybe one day youll get it back THANKS FOR CALLING"

So I went to the post office. I told them my dilemma. The lady didnt understand, and kept telling me to call my friend in Atlanta and ask her why she didnt get the box. Im like SHE DIDNT MOVE! SHE DOESNT LIVE IN ATLANTA! So then a man came out (with wings and a halo lol) and said its probably at the mail recovery center in georgia...he took my name and address and my elf's name, and my phone number and said he is going to do his best. I still have my receipt and the tracking number, so I will keep updating it.

I have no problem sending my elf something else...I hope u guys dont think that Im being cheap or anything. I shopped long and hard for my elf and I waited for her to post her stuff. I wish she would have gotten it, I wish it was in time for Christmas....But I do want to wait to hear from this man at USPS ..because like I said that is $60 that I MIGHT get back...if not, Ill definetly send my elf a replacement gift ASAP.Im so sorry Melliquor...I hope u understand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The lady said on the phone "The only reason it may not have been returned to you is because the return address was illegible" I told her "It might be illegible because its been rained on and kicked around for a month!"


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 7, 2009)

No we do not think you are being cheap by any means...I am honestly just saying if and when you get it back from the USPS one never knows....They are not the most helpful or competent when it comes to lost packages...they really just don;t care.  All I'm saying is I could not put myself through the frustration of dealing with them....It just would not be worth it to me...I mean if it has a tracking number...and they can't track it...what does that tell you about their system...pretty F'd up!   But know I doubt anyone thinks you are cheap...I just can't imagine going thru that crap without going postal...


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh Tish I meant to update!

My elf's package was sent. Had some awful weather and only just managed to get to the post office recently. Hopefully my really patient elf will get hers by Monday


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh my posts only show up if I post twice =\


----------



## melliquor (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I understand. But this is a $60 package. yes I SHOULD HAVE gotten insurance but it was going to the next state over! I have learned my lesson..

I called USPS today, the lady was...extremely unhelpful. Basically what she said is "its lost and maybe one day youll get it back THANKS FOR CALLING"

So I went to the post office. I told them my dilemma. The lady didnt understand, and kept telling me to call my friend in Atlanta and ask her why she didnt get the box. Im like SHE DIDNT MOVE! SHE DOESNT LIVE IN ATLANTA! So then a man came out (with wings and a halo lol) and said its probably at the mail recovery center in georgia...he took my name and address and my elf's name, and my phone number and said he is going to do his best. I still have my receipt and the tracking number, so I will keep updating it.

I have no problem sending my elf something else...I hope u guys dont think that Im being cheap or anything. I shopped long and hard for my elf and I waited for her to post her stuff. I wish she would have gotten it, I wish it was in time for Christmas....But I do want to wait to hear from this man at USPS ..because like I said that is $60 that I MIGHT get back...if not, Ill definetly send my elf a replacement gift ASAP.Im so sorry Melliquor...I hope u understand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The lady said on the phone "The only reason it may not have been returned to you is because the return address was illegible" I told her "It might be illegible because its been rained on and kicked around for a month!"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you for the update!!  I don't think you are cheap at all... i would be going mad if my elf's gift went missing.  I don't know what happened because i received the card... USPS SUCKS!!!  

I will be going back to the UK on Sunday... so any packages will need to be sent to there.  I will send peacelover the address there.  

Don't stress too much about it... for me it was all about the giving... i am just so happy that my elf liked her gift.  This was so much fun!


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 10, 2009)

Concertina have you received your gift yet?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know why there is such a delay in it arriving, it should be at least in the country now if not in your state seeing as its been a month. I would of course send another package out as stupidly I didn't take out insurance and don't want you to have not got anything out of the Secret Santa.

Lyla thanks for the update about my gift-I'll update the thread to let you know when its received.


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Jan 13, 2009)

I hope I made no silly mistakes this time =\


----------



## concertina (Jan 13, 2009)

Mercurial, I have not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have seen neither hide nor hair of a package.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I wish my elf would post a picture of what I sent her



_

 
Hey! Sorry I've been out of the loop for a while. I've been super busy with stuff....(I posted a detailed outline of my past month and a half in chatter...) 

I LOVED LOVED LOVED my gift. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You did such an amazing job picked stuff out. You went far above and beyond what I expected. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also got my gift when I was super sick and it made me feel better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 glitter! Oh, and the card just made my day!

Pics:



































































































































thanks so much again! I might be sending you a "little surprise" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 in the mail when I'm done unpacking and moving into my new apartment.


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Jan 14, 2009)

Mercurial, let me know when it arrives =]


----------



## Willa (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm really happy that you liked it
I was starting (before I read your story in the chatter section) to worry that you didnt like it and didnt want to talk about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But that's just me, the worry in person
I really love the Inglot trios, I have lots of them, so I thought it would be a good idea to buy you one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you try the Lise Watier liner???
I read somewhere that you liked glitters, I hope I didnt send you too much glitters hahaha


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Jan 14, 2009)

Ah it's Lise Watier

I honestly read it as 'Use Water' I was slightly confused


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jan 15, 2009)

So, I had a pretty crappy Monday...until I got home.  My elf decided she was going to send me a "card".

I guess all this other stuff snuck in there!  



In this picture:  Red Cherry Lashes (76, 600, 15), MAC Carbon ES, MAC Dipdown Fluidline, yummy Crabtree & Evelyn Soap, Rimmel Kiss & Stay Lip Gloss in First Kiss and Eternal Kiss (love), Vincent Longo gloss in Rosewood Luster and DiVino (incredible), a Bare Escentuals Mascara (black) Glitter (Ruby) combo, MUFE SensEYES cleaner, a sample of Aquolina Pink Sugar fragrance, My Little Pony color book, super cute socks, and two books (Twice Kissed by Lisa Jackson and Most Likely to Die by Lisa Jackson et.al.)  Also, it is necessary to check out Restruct at myspace.com/restruct!

Lookie what else:



Incredible pigment samples, I'm not sure where from, but I will find out!
Row 1: Scruples, A bit Naughty, Driven by Instinct, Twisted Psychic, Tear Jerk
Row 2: Moral Enemy, Kitty Kat, Mesh and Lace, Asylum, Zelda's Revenge
These are seriously gorgeous




These are Ben Nye Pigment Samples in Iced Gold, Cosmic Violet, Silver, Amethyst and Comet Blue.  These are delicious!




These are MAC pigment samples in Froze White, Pink Opal, Blue Storm and Steel Blue!  

Some card huh?
I'm so blessed and posting this makes me cry all over again...I had a great SS who knocked my socks off...and then this!  You girls are so great I can't even stand it.

Thank you elf, I love everything and I'm enjoying playing with it so much!  I adore you!


----------



## SuSana (Jan 15, 2009)

^^Those Ben Nye piggies look beautiful!


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 15, 2009)

Lily_Lyla thank you so much!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been away on a course for the last couple of days so my gift was here waiting. I've been wanting to try NYX for ages so am looking forward to playing with these pigments. Will work out how to post a pic of all my lovely things, thanks again!

Concertina - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to send out a replacement as not really holding out too much hope about the previous gift, it shouldn't take over a month to get to you.


----------



## melliquor (Jan 15, 2009)

Any news on my gift yet?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_





So, I had a pretty crappy Monday...until I got home. My elf decided she was going to send me a "card".

I guess all this other stuff snuck in there! 



In this picture: Red Cherry Lashes (76, 600, 15), MAC Carbon ES, MAC Dipdown Fluidline, yummy Crabtree & Evelyn Soap, Rimmel Kiss & Stay Lip Gloss in First Kiss and Eternal Kiss (love), Vincent Longo gloss in Rosewood Luster and DiVino (incredible), a Bare Escentuals Mascara (black) Glitter (Ruby) combo, MUFE SensEYES cleaner, a sample of Aquolina Pink Sugar fragrance, My Little Pony color book, super cute socks, and two books (Twice Kissed by Lisa Jackson and Most Likely to Die by Lisa Jackson et.al.) Also, it is necessary to check out Restruct at myspace.com/restruct!

Lookie what else:



Incredible pigment samples, I'm not sure where from, but I will find out!
Row 1: Scruples, A bit Naughty, Driven by Instinct, Twisted Psychic, Tear Jerk
Row 2: Moral Enemy, Kitty Kat, Mesh and Lace, Asylum, Zelda's Revenge
These are seriously gorgeous




These are Ben Nye Pigment Samples in Iced Gold, Cosmic Violet, Silver, Amethyst and Comet Blue. These are delicious!




These are MAC pigment samples in Froze White, Pink Opal, Blue Storm and Steel Blue! 

Some card huh?
I'm so blessed and posting this makes me cry all over again...I had a great SS who knocked my socks off...and then this! You girls are so great I can't even stand it.

Thank you elf, I love everything and I'm enjoying playing with it so much! I adore you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

Your Elf is my bff and one of the nicest, most generous people I know!! 
Love your stuff! Have fun playing with your *cough* card!!!


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Jan 15, 2009)

Mercurial I'm so glad it arrived! I was so worried. I realised afterwards I had forgot to include the card too! I am so forgetful at times.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Did you try the Lise Watier liner???
I read somewhere that you liked glitters, I hope I didnt send you too much glitters hahaha_

 
I did like Lise Watier! So far everything has been amazing! Hehe...I do love love love love glitter! I can never have enough glitter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you again!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 15, 2009)

Well we are down to *Concertina* and *Melliquor.*..
I hope you ladies get your SS items soon....

Looks like Mercurial is sending out a replacement to you Concertina...maybe the 1st one will come to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I did brib a few USPS workers...


----------



## Divinity (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_





Thank you DIVINITY for my GOODies! I love them all!

I got :
Submarine shadow
4n Lipglass
Warmed MSF 
I would have never bought 4n lip glass and im glad you gave it to me I love how the color looks on me! 
I wanted MSF Warmed but when it was out i opted for Light Flush MSF I was too broke to buy both...im so Glad I have both now its amazing!



_

 
YAY!!  I'm so glad you liked everything - I honestly didn't know what to get you and was on the prowl on specktra and this thread for weeks to see what you liked.  But, in the end, I figured these colors would look fabulous on you - enjoy!!  I hope this makes up for my craptacular wrapping job - my apologies again...


----------



## Lissa (Jan 16, 2009)

I just read this whole thread pretty much, I know I'm late but it really brought christmas excitement flooding back on this dreary January day! I have loved seeing what everyone got from their SS. I hope the missing packages turn up soon. 

I'd love to participate next year! or be a penpal for someone before then


----------



## peacelover18 (Jan 19, 2009)

Finally got my camera back, so I can show you a pic of what I got from the lovely *melozburngr*!






Amber Lights e/s
Moss Scape Paint Pot
Deep Blue Green Pigment
Tea Time Pigment
Samples of: Yellow, Platinum Metal, Basic Red, Reflects Bronze, Naval Blue, Red Electric, Reflects Copper, Rock-It Yellow, Orange, Landscape Green, True Chartreuse, Copper Metal, Lily White, Reflects Purple Duo, and Off the Radar Pigments
Some hair product/perfume samples
Hershey's Cocoa Mix
A mini first aid kit
A mini grow your own Christmas tree
Hand sanitizer
Lots of candy
And a great mix CD


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 19, 2009)

^^^ Great stuff!!!


----------



## concertina (Jan 20, 2009)

First off, I have to say THANK YOU to Tish for her incredibly thoughtful and sweet and lovely package she sent me.





Noisy Black mascara
Three pigment samples!
Go and Solar White eyeshadows
Beaux Lusterglass
Russe Lipstick

I never in the world would of thought to try that lip color but I LOVE IT!!! And Solar White is the *one* shadow from Cool Heat I passed on and regreted not getting!! AND IT IS WONDERFUL!!! 

So thank you to Tish; she is an angel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now then!! I also received my original Secret Santa package, Mercurial!! IT CAME!!

The zip code was off by one number, so I'm imagining that's why it bounced around for a while. But I got it!!! 





2 Montagnue Jeunesse Masks - a brand I've wanted to try for a long time now!
A Nail buffer - which I desperately need!
A cute cosmetics case and hand cream!
Yummy Lindt Chocolates
A Barry M and Gosh cosmetics pigment - I'm so anxious to try them!
A Gosh liquid liner and a an eyeshadow whose brand I can't remember. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A MAC Lusterglass in Beaux and an Eye Shadow Suite in Blue Zone!!! 

So both my SS decided I need Beaux Lusterglass lol!!

So a big, huge thanks to both of my Secret Santa's. You ladies are both pretty wonderful.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 20, 2009)

^^^ That is so funny......I am so glad you got all your goodies!! This must mean Beaux was meant for you!! Enjoy your stuff and have fun playing with it all!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 20, 2009)

Everyone check in... Has everyone received theor SS gifts now ?


----------



## mtrimier (Jan 20, 2009)

I received mine, and my elf (BadPrincess) received hers!

yay for people finally getting their boxes!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Unless you meant everyone like "everyone who hadn't yet received their packages"?

i think i need caffeine.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah I was just making sure that everyone has received a gift from their SS 

If anyone hasn't please let us know....


----------



## melliquor (Jan 21, 2009)

I haven't received mine yet.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 21, 2009)

^^^ Thanks....Hopefully CantAffordMac will update you on the status of the package.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey guys. Ive had a lot going on in my life, I havent been on much lately. After visiting the post office and giving the man my name and phone number, he hasn't gotten back to me. The lady tried to say that I missed the zip code by a number as well, but.....well its just not true. Im extremely upset and pissed off by this entire ordeal, because it is 100% the post office's fault, and they aren't doing anything to resolve it. I really hope some fat ass in Atlanta is enjoying the package that I sent off...that was supposed to go to THE NEXT STATE OVER.

I have given up. I am also upset, because I really spent a lot of time and hard work on that gift. It was loaded with stuff. I will send another gift to make up for it. Melliquor, can I please have ur email address?


----------



## peacelover18 (Jan 22, 2009)

So I believe *melliquor* is the only one who hasn't received her package yet, is that correct?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 23, 2009)

Okay. Well all I need is melliquor's email address. 

Ill try to remember what was in the package:
*Cute beaded purple earrings
*Red She Said lipstick
*Crazeee lipstick
*Graphology eyeshadow
*one of the books on ur list (friendly fire...?)
*a shitload of perfume/makeup/skincare samples
*pigment/glitter samples
*yankee candle in wild honeysuckle
*bath and body works full sized lotion in sweet peony
*little victorias secret perfume samples (but they were like, in a small bottle)
*a couple gently used makeups that I never wore (avon eyeshadow stick, HIP eyeshadow duo, etc) mini lipgloss. 
*a nice red satin bag filled with candies
And all the makeup was in this cute green zippered bag.

There might have been more stuff as well, I forgot. So. That would have been ur gift. F*** u USPS. F*** u.


----------



## mtrimier (Jan 23, 2009)

Maaan! That sucks sweaty donkey gym running balls! So sorry that happened to you two!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Okay. Well all I need is melliquor's email address. 

Ill try to remember what was in the package:
*Cute beaded purple earrings
*Red She Said lipstick
*Crazeee lipstick
*Graphology eyeshadow
*one of the books on ur list (friendly fire...?)
*a shitload of perfume/makeup/skincare samples
*pigment/glitter samples
*yankee candle in wild honeysuckle
*bath and body works full sized lotion in sweet peony
*little victorias secret perfume samples (but they were like, in a small bottle)
*a couple gently used makeups that I never wore (avon eyeshadow stick, HIP eyeshadow duo, etc) mini lipgloss. 
*a nice red satin bag filled with candies
And all the makeup was in this cute green zippered bag.

There might have been more stuff as well, I forgot. So. That would have been ur gift. F*** u USPS. F*** u._

 

I know you are mad...But honestly that is why it is always so worth it to add the couple extra dollars for Insurance....You might not get the package back but you at least get the money back to replace some of the items lost or damaged....especially during Christmas time...they are dealing with millions of packages...some are gonna slip thru the cracks.


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 24, 2009)

Concertina I'm so glad you got your gift and you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beaux was obviously meant for you, its a sign from MAC! 

Have fun trying your stuff out


----------



## concertina (Jan 24, 2009)

^^Thanks again girlie!


----------



## melliquor (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Hey guys. Ive had a lot going on in my life, I havent been on much lately. After visiting the post office and giving the man my name and phone number, he hasn't gotten back to me. The lady tried to say that I missed the zip code by a number as well, but.....well its just not true. Im extremely upset and pissed off by this entire ordeal, because it is 100% the post office's fault, and they aren't doing anything to resolve it. I really hope some fat ass in Atlanta is enjoying the package that I sent off...that was supposed to go to THE NEXT STATE OVER.

I have given up. I am also upset, because I really spent a lot of time and hard work on that gift. It was loaded with stuff. I will send another gift to make up for it. Melliquor, can I please have ur email address?_

 
I am so sorry that this has happened... it sucks that the package went missing.  I can't believe somebody would actually steal something especially during xmas.  I will pm you my email address and my UK address.  

No worries hun... i know it wasn't your fault.


----------



## melliquor (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Okay. Well all I need is melliquor's email address. 

Ill try to remember what was in the package:
*Cute beaded purple earrings
*Red She Said lipstick
*Crazeee lipstick
*Graphology eyeshadow
*one of the books on ur list (friendly fire...?)
*a shitload of perfume/makeup/skincare samples
*pigment/glitter samples
*yankee candle in wild honeysuckle
*bath and body works full sized lotion in sweet peony
*little victorias secret perfume samples (but they were like, in a small bottle)
*a couple gently used makeups that I never wore (avon eyeshadow stick, HIP eyeshadow duo, etc) mini lipgloss. 
*a nice red satin bag filled with candies
And all the makeup was in this cute green zippered bag.

There might have been more stuff as well, I forgot. So. That would have been ur gift. F*** u USPS. F*** u._

 

I would have loved all of that stuff... SO NOT FAIR!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 4, 2009)

I sent Melliquor a new gift. She got it, so hopefully she can verify that.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh pictures Mel Pictures!!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 5, 2009)

No pictures. I wasnt going thru anything with USPS,UPS,FEDEX. I couldnt afford to have another mishap


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 5, 2009)

^^^ Oh ok


----------



## melliquor (Oct 22, 2009)

Are we doing this again this year?  Does anybody know?  I would love to do it again.  It was so much fun last year.


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Oct 22, 2009)

this would be fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i havnt done a secret santa on here.


----------



## Willa (Oct 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Are we doing this again this year?  Does anybody know?  I would love to do it again.  It was so much fun last year._

 
I will pass on this one if you guys excuse me...


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Nov 11, 2009)

If enough people are interested I'd be willing to organize one this year


----------



## user79 (Nov 14, 2009)

Closing this to keep the 2009 discussion in one place.


----------

